# Diablo III - On May 15th, the Heavens Shall Tremble...   - Part 3



## Tazmo (Sep 17, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 17, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2012)

Seems like I sold 30 items on the AH during the last 5 days. Not bad.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2012)

How much should I put this up for:


----------



## insane111 (Sep 17, 2012)

Probably nothing, I think I'd vendor that. To be a good melee wizard shield it would need all resist and more crit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Probably nothing, I think I'd vendor that. To be a good melee wizard shield it would need all resist and more crit.



Thanks. I've put it up for 10k so maybe it sells. I don't have anything else to put up so I thought might as well go for it.

-----



I pirated Torchlight and I was glad I did because it was a decent game but no where near good enough to warrant a purchase. TL2 on the other hand looks like something I'm going to have to buy on day one.


----------



## Rios (Sep 18, 2012)

What a biased piece of shit. Now I may not even take a look at this game out of spite. There are many other excellent games coming up and Diablo already fills up its niche perfectly.


----------



## Rios (Sep 18, 2012)

I cant believe I snatched this for less than 2 million on the AH


Damage is 74k now, life is 66k.


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 18, 2012)

Rios said:


> I cant believe I snatched this for less than 2 million on the AH
> 
> 
> Damage is 74k now, life is 66k.



Seller's not a wiz or wd probably... Fantastic grab, Rios.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 18, 2012)

Rios said:


> I cant believe I snatched this for less than 2 million on the AH
> 
> 
> Damage is 74k now, life is 66k.



Its not bad. As said. seller is most likely NOT a wiz/wd.

And it really only has 1 of the big 3 properties that make the big ticket (outside of set pieces or uniques) items sell for fucktons of gold. If it had attack speed or crit dam in place of the life regen or ranged dam reduc, you prob wouldnt have been able to get it for such a cheap price 

How much of a boost in dps/hp did you get from your old piece?


----------



## Rios (Sep 18, 2012)

Rare bracers can only drop with Crit Chance, not the other two.

2500 damage boost, 2000 life boost


----------



## perman07 (Sep 18, 2012)

Dude, can you link your profile? Seems pretty sick to have so much life as a WD.


----------



## Rios (Sep 18, 2012)

I dont get why others keep their life around 30-40k. Reflect damage eats you alive with that little.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 18, 2012)

Pretty OP gear, though I think you could improve your gloves without spending insane amounts of money. You already have more than enough intelligence and a couple extra % crit or more crit damage would be worth a little less intelligence if you have to sacrifice it.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 18, 2012)

I only spent about 2 million on some mediocre gear for my Barb, but I can already clear act 3 at a decent speed with no deaths. Tornado build is so OP 


I'm looking to replace those shitty rings though, especially teh 2nd one.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 18, 2012)

^Change your mainhand for either mace/axe or mighty weapon too, which have way better weapon master bonuses. And if you can do that clear, you should probably get a red socket on your helmet instead.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 18, 2012)

Decided to play for an hour or so while I waited for traffic to die down last night and had this drop:





Black Wraith said:


> I pirated Torchlight and I was glad I did because it was a decent game but no where near good enough to warrant a purchase. TL2 on the other hand looks like something I'm going to have to buy on day one.



I'm curious how much of D3 this guy played.  No pets?  There are the zombie dogs and gargantuan for the Witch Doctor, the spider, ferret, bat, wolf etc... for the Demon Hunter.  The monk can spawn elemental copies of himself to follow him around.


----------



## eHav (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah that thing is biased as fuck. im enjoying leveling up a WD, at lvl 46 i got some -14lvl requirement items, wich meant i was so over dpsing everything that my golem could one shot elites when enraged lol, and now im up to 20k dps on act 2 hell its such fun


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 18, 2012)

Sold that barbarian set piece for 150m and completed my Inna's and Natalya's set bonuses to push me to 100k+ dps . Now to save up for a Vile Ward.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 18, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Sold that barbarian set piece for 150m and completed my Inna's and Natalya's set bonuses to push me to 100k+ dps . Now to save up for a Vile Ward.



Damn, nothing I've found has ever sold for anywhere near that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 18, 2012)

Molten, extra health, nightmarish, fast.

Not particularly deadly but so damn annoying


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 18, 2012)

Anything with jailer and frozen pisses me off, if I don't get caught by one I get caught by the other.

I hit jailer, frozen, waller, fire chains and that was just unfair.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 18, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


>



Insulting?  How can it be insulting?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 18, 2012)

perman07 said:


> ^Change your mainhand for either mace/axe or mighty weapon too, which have way better weapon master bonuses. And if you can do that clear, you should probably get a red socket on your helmet instead.



oh shit I almost forgot about that, yeah I had an axe sitting in my stash that I was going to use


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 18, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Insulting?  How can it be insulting?



I think whomever made that was referring to the general reaction of D2 vets to the game's loot system and drops, especially before patch 1.04

Also, im fairly sure that the person in charge of coding the AI for the WDs zombie dogs was a troll when it comes to Tgobs

Option 1 : Oh there's a lone tgob all the way off in the corner, let me go aggro it while you're trying to deal with that elite pack + trash adds.

Option 2 : Oh, there's an elite pack + trash adds in the next room, let me go aggro them while the rest of you are trying to get the goblin.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree with the issues with the AI for the WD's pets.  I have it happen semi-regularly that I'm fighting something and my gargantuan just stands there, my follower as well since I guess for whatever reason they don't register that I'm trying to kill something.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 18, 2012)

My gargan / follower rarely just stand there, most of the time they'll engage mobs as they are supposed too.

But the dogs.. those damned dogs.. just about every time ive lost a Tgob, it was because one.. JUST ONE.. of my dogs decides to attack it before im ready, or brings in an elite group from the next room when im trying to focus on the gob >.>


----------



## Rios (Sep 19, 2012)

Its the same with your companion. They should make it so the companions/pets dont attack the goblin and instead go attack something else/stay put.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nearly every other game where you have followers allows you to choose settings for it's behavior. Diablo 3 unfortunately feels like a beta in some respect, can't believe how much time they spent on it really.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 19, 2012)

Just made level 10 in paragon.

In 10 levels, ive found maybe 5 rares that sold in the AH, and 1 set item. Guess i had a tiny bit of luck with RNG


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 19, 2012)

I still haven't found a set item yet. 

I've found two jeweller designs, about ten legendaries and a whole bunch of BS recipes.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 19, 2012)

Pre - 1.04 patch, i found ONE legendary.

Post 1.04 patch, with paragon, ive found one set piece 

I guess with putting on MF gear and going back to safer acts (1,2) i might have a better chance at uniques and set items dropping, but im not sure just having increased magic drops will make that much of a diff


----------



## Rios (Sep 19, 2012)

You will find more legendaries with MF in Act 1 but chances are you wont like them. The only reason to farm it is to get tons of rares and gold effortlessly.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 19, 2012)

I hate farming act 1 and 2. I've spent countless hours getting gear good enough to comfortably beat the game, and I wanna use it

So I only farm act 3 with my regular gear.


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 19, 2012)

Also a WD player here and I do agree that the pets don't seem to function quite right these days. Here are some of my loose observations:

When 1.0.4 was freshly patched, Garga and Zombie Dogs (I chose the healing rune) AI worked perfectly fine. There was an instance of me caught in a critical situation with HP falling below 10%. Garga continued to tank the elites while the Zombie Dogs rushed back to replenish my health. That was seamlessly done. I don't quite remember about the Zombie Dogs' behaviour when treasure goblins appear though.

After a certain hotfix, Garga started acting a whee bit strange. It walks besides or behind me and not in front of me. It is slow to move to the front and after you finish the spirit walk, Garga takes ages to lumber over. As a result, the main character is exposed as the tank is nowhere in sight. 

Currently, I do not use the zombie dog skills and summon them using grasp of the dead instead. Yes, they do run after treasure goblins and excite other mobs even though you are standing still. It will be good if zombie dogs actually loot gold and globes for you if they have such a vast movement area.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 19, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Just made level 10 in paragon.
> 
> In 10 levels, ive found maybe 5 rares that sold in the AH, and 1 set item. Guess i had a tiny bit of luck with RNG



Yeah, it seems like every rare I'm finding isn't selling in the AH.  Even when I really underprice some stuff.  I think the ability for people to search for 6 attributes instead of three now is just making people looking for such specific configurations that stuff is being overlooked.


----------



## Rios (Sep 19, 2012)

I knew my gloves needed an upgrade so here we go


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2012)

Holy fuck those crit stats.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 19, 2012)

Rios said:


> I knew my gloves needed an upgrade so here we go



Damn dude, I would kill for drops like that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 19, 2012)

Earlier I complained about not having found a single set item and now I just got this:



Not really sure how much it's worth but the 3 sockets definitely will add to the price. Anyone here know how much I should put it up for? 



Rios said:


> I knew my gloves needed an upgrade so here we go



Those are some awesome gloves. Insane Crit stats.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 19, 2012)

Is it just me or do people really enjoy making useless guides for games?

I was searching around for strategies and techniques to grind paragon levels and they all seem to be pretty much the same.

1.) Get a level 60 barbarian
2.) Load your barbarian up with tons of extremely powerful and expensive gear with a radiant star ruby in your helm.
3.) Profit.

It seems like people basically watched Alkaizer and copied down what he was doing.  I don't want to play a barbarian and I can't afford even one piece of that gear.


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 19, 2012)

It dorsn't matter which class you take. The main objective is still to settle in Act III and minimise your farming time per run and keep repeating until you reach Paragon 100. 

The main difference is that not every class is as adaptable to Act iii as the barbarian. DH i think gets the lower end of the deal here. 

The ruby is definitely a must to reduce your torture time. The first paragon lvl needs 6m exp? to clear. Right now I probably need 39m but I am not yet Para 20. 

So anyway, choose your Paragon farmer wisely because you will have to stick with it for the next half a year. Don't go for barbarian just because it seems like the easy way out in Act III. Remember, it is gonna be at least half a year.....


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 19, 2012)

Kumanri said:


> It dorsn't matter which class you take. The main objective is still to settle in Act III and minimise your farming time per run and keep repeating until you reach Paragon 100.
> 
> The main difference is that not every class is as adaptable to Act iii as the barbarian. DH i think gets the lower end of the deal here.
> 
> ...



I've already committed to using my WD since he's my favorite class.  Makes it a pain in the ass at times but I'll get there.


----------



## Rios (Sep 20, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Earlier I complained about not having found a single set item and now I just got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



somewhere between 5 and 6 million, its not the best set armor you can find


----------



## Rios (Sep 20, 2012)

Alright, I just hit 70k life and 77k damage. Top 100 WDs in Europe based on EHP.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 20, 2012)

Had a bout of insomnia last night so to kill time I loaded my monk up with as much MF and movement speed gear as I could and did some farming on Act 2 normal for a Leorics Signet.  A few hours later and I had 4 legendary drops, none of them the signet


----------



## Rios (Sep 20, 2012)

Barely played today, still sold 8 items on the AH, its filled up with 10 now, the only reason I am not amassing a fortune is because I am constantly upgrading, like every day. Still have to luck out on a powerful set piece but the rare trading is going as strong as always.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 20, 2012)

These drops lately have been really, really, realy, good to me! The thing is a 4k dps upgrade and it doesnt even have dex haha.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 20, 2012)

StrawHatCrew could you link your character profile, I wanna compare it to my monk.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 20, 2012)

Bioness said:


> StrawHatCrew could you link your character profile, I wanna compare it to my monk.



Sure thing.


----------



## Rios (Sep 21, 2012)

I just survived a Fallen Maniac explosion as a WD without shield. Fucking boss!


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 21, 2012)

^

Im already doing that, and i dont have your near-uber gear  

Granted, it takes me down to about 10% life, but still..



Tsukiyomi said:


> I've already committed to using my WD since he's my favorite class.  Makes it a pain in the ass at times but I'll get there.



Ive found it reasonably easy to farm act3 with my WD as well, and with my current gear set up (not great, but not horrible either imo) i was able to make semi-reasonable progress thru act 4 as well, but stop'd just to focus on farming for a bit.

The only elite combo that gives my guy any sort of real trouble is desecrate or mortar combined with jailer or waller. Any other combo is just a matter of being carefull, and not getting over-confident. Reflect damage is laughable, frozen is easy to avoid (most of the time) firechains can hurt, but only if i blindly charge, illusionist just takes 1 stampede of ZB to destroy, ect.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 21, 2012)

Found my first legendary in a while:

Gonna try to sell it for 17.5 mill to begin with, hope I'll finally make a good share of gold now


Wolfarus said:


> The only elite combo that gives my guy any sort of real trouble is  desecrate or mortar combined with jailer or waller. Any other combo is  just a matter of being carefull, and not getting over-confident. Reflect  damage is laughable, frozen is easy to avoid (most of the time)  firechains can hurt, but only if i blindly charge, illusionist just  takes 1 stampede of ZB to destroy, ect.


What I struggle the most with on my double WW barb is a pure damage combination like electrified, molten, mortar, arcane enchanted or something like that, cause I have CC-immunity while under Wrath of the berserker anyway. I run less tanky than I should with my passives so I can output more damage, so the worst damage-groups can overpower me when I get careless.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm farming Act 3 now. I die a couple of times if I'm not careful but on the whole I'm OK.

They need to make it so that Desecrater and and Plagued don't come on the same pack. It's just bloody murder.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 21, 2012)

I've got a decent amount of Dex so I decided to search the AH for a weapon without Dex and see if I can find an upgrade. I found this for 800k:



I put up my damage by 1k and now I've got a total of 5.8 Life Steal and a decent amount of LoH.

I tested it out in Act 3 and against a pack of Vampiric, Reflect Damage my life barely went bellow max.

I'd say this was one heck of a buy.


----------



## Rios (Sep 21, 2012)

Who needs Tal Rasha amulet now

holy crap, I just realized it has 500+ useful stats


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 21, 2012)

​


> Similarly, when selling an item, a "Find Similar" button has been added to allow players to quickly search for items currently up for auction that have similar stats



FINALLLLLLYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111!!!!!1


----------



## Rios (Sep 21, 2012)

pffft I can do this by myself, I wouldnt trust such a feature


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 21, 2012)

> Resplendent Chests will now operate similarly to Elite packs in Inferno difficulty:
> -When players open a Resplendent Chest, they will receive a reward based on how many Nephalem Valor stacks they have active at the time
> -Opening a Resplendent Chest will grant one stack of Nephalem Valor


My favorite change, tease chest no more!


----------



## Rios (Sep 21, 2012)

Just read all patch notes and everything looks fantastic. Was already pretty bored with Inferno anyway. No more 52-55 level items, no more square gems, fucking great. No change in the skills I use too, so blasting away.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 21, 2012)

Fantastic.  That will make it so much easier to price my stuff in the AH.

Almost everything in this patch is a huge improvement.  I'm happy legendaries will be more visible and make a sound, I won't have to worry about farming with a follower and having them kill something that drops a legendary off screen anymore.


----------



## Rios (Sep 21, 2012)

haha someone on the forum said my gear is worth 250 mil ok lets see

zunimassa armor - 38 mil
zunimassa boots - 13.5 mil
zunimassa ring - 17.5 mil
tal rasha helm - 20 mil
serpent - 15 mil
amulet - 15 mil
other ring - 5 mil
belt - 5 mil
pants - 5 mil
gloves - 10 mil

the sum: 145 mil

waepon - somewhere between 20-25 mil
shoulders - lets say 10 mil

best case scenario: 180 mil

so 70 mil off but he did say it could be less than 250 so


----------



## perman07 (Sep 21, 2012)

This patch seems like a huge nerf for ww barbs


----------



## Rios (Sep 21, 2012)

and Vault


----------



## insane111 (Sep 21, 2012)

Melee wizards got raped even harder, good thing I didn't spend much at all on my Barb or a melee Wiz set.


----------



## Rios (Sep 22, 2012)

Upgraded my bracers, hit 75k life, no gold left


----------



## insane111 (Sep 22, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> These drops lately have been really, really, realy, good to me! The thing is a 4k dps upgrade and it doesnt even have dex haha.



 I'm pretty sure you could sell that for like $200 if you wanted. Or 100+ million and could then buy one with Dex on it. The 19% MF makes it extra valuable.

Also I hate you


----------



## Rios (Sep 22, 2012)

What I hate is how it'll be next to impossible to buy underpriced items with the new patch, so better spend all your money now.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2012)

I just realized my wizard has over 1000 strength


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone else's playing Torchlight 2? I find it to be so much better than D3, at least comparing first 25 levels on D3 and T2. I already managed to get ~10 set and ~10 unique items. It took me 70 hours to get the first (crappy) legendary weapon in D3. Not to mention gameplay in itself which is more dynamic and the variety of stat/skill builds via manual input.

Though I haven't played D3 past 1.03, but now with T2 I guess I'll just wait for D3 expansion pack before returning there.


----------



## Rios (Sep 22, 2012)

Too much hype killed Torchlight 2 for me. Now I am sure I'd be disappointed no matter how good the game is so wont even bother.



Zaru said:


> I just realized my wizard has over 1000 strength



that equates to +1000 armor


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2012)

Found myself a shitty Bull-Kathos's Wedding Band.

Put it up for 100k bid and still not going Why can't I find any decent Legendaries???

---

I'm going to wait a bit before I try out TL2. Maybe pirate it first and then if it's any good I'll buy it.


----------



## Rios (Sep 22, 2012)

The fuck are you complaining about? I've never gotten more than 10 million out of an AH item, you got 80 out of just one. Sell your rares and you'll get what you need. Eventually.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 22, 2012)

I finally caved in, I kinda hate myself for it but I got an authenticator, opened RMAH and deposited 25 euro's on it several days ago. I felt I was hitting a wall with this game.

Not really happy I did this but at least it was enough to get me going. Upgraded my Wizard, farmed Act 2 for awhile, got some good/okay stuff which I sold for gold and some Euro's. Finished Act 3 Inferno today (to my surprise only died 3 times total, but I probably got lucky with the Elite packs) and just beat Rakanoth a few minutes ago.


It only now feels the game is really opening up for me.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2012)

Surprisingly I got another Legendary. A Death Watch Mantle, still not very good


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 22, 2012)

Gone lazy also and tried to farm for Leoric's Signet in Act ii normal. Nothing, not even a shitty Vigilante Belt. That is with 321% MF. To hell with gear MF, they have absolutely no relevance, it's confirmed. There is zero transition from gear MF to Para MF.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 22, 2012)

I haven't found a Legendary for at least a week or two. You've just got to love the randomness of this game. Surprisingly rare drops have become better for me during the last week. Got three rings having crit. hit/damage/intelligence or dexterity and all resistance or vitality. 

All sold for more than I expected, giving me some breathing room for upgrades.


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 22, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I haven't found a Legendary for at least a week or two. You've just got to love the randomness of this game. Surprisingly rare drops have become better for me during the last week. Got three rings having crit. hit/damage/intelligence or dexterity and all resistance or vitality.
> 
> All sold for more than I expected, giving me some breathing room for upgrades.



Sorry to hear that you caved in to RMAH as well. If I had not invested a fair bit in my character a few months back, I doubt I can stand in Act ii and Act iii to do blitz farming with my friends. Now what I need is to keeping farming (trolled) to recover my investments.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 22, 2012)

Kumanri said:


> Sorry to hear that you caved in to RMAH as well. If I had not invested a fair bit in my character a few months back, I doubt I can stand in Act ii and Act iii to do blitz farming with my friends. Now what I need is to keeping farming (trolled) to recover my investments.




Yeah, unless you have a lot of time (like hours a day/weeks/months) advancing in Diablo 3 becomes very difficult. Before I spend those euro's, I had already played more than 350 hours with my Wizard in total, but eventually you just hit a wall where you have to grind/farm for weeks to reach for example 50 million for one item.

I don't regret spending money on it though, it really feels as if the game has really opened up now, it takes at the least some of the pressure/frustration away. Despite its flaws, IMHO at the core Diablo 3 is still an entertaining game.


I hope you'll be able to recover your investments soon.

===

Finally:



Leans back in chair...phew.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 22, 2012)

I found 4 legendaries this last week in act 3. None of them sell for more than 250k 

Buk Kathos Wedding Band (shitty level 59 ring) sold for 100k
Storm Crow (shitty level 63 Wizard hat) sold for 240k
Ivory Tower (shitty level 61 shield) sold for 190k
Schaefer's hammer (shitty level 63 mace) sold for 120k


----------



## Rios (Sep 22, 2012)

I already got 10 million  today just by selling half assed rare items. Its really not a problem to be a badass without spending money.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> I already got 10 million  today just by selling half assed rare items. Its really not a problem to be a badass without spending money.




Perhaps not, but after more than 350 hours I reached the limits of my patience. I've been slowly progressing for months but eventually I reached a point where I had to farm 50 million gold or more for one item, and then I would have to start over again...and again.


It was ruining my enjoyment of the game. I rather didn't want to spend money on it, but within a few days I was able to upgrade more than I ever did since the game came out. Got some good items in Act 2 while farming with upgraded gear, sold them and continued. It gave me the momentum to keep upgrading.

Then again, I probably wasn't farming in the right way in the first place.


The only thing I want to do now is upgrading my Wizard's health. 56k doesn't feel entirely comfortable yet in Act IV.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Sep 22, 2012)

Gotta love the comments that bash the game while in fact its been constantly improving. Several years and an expansion later it'll be considered a classic and all those bitches will keep shut, like it happened with 2.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 22, 2012)

at that ending


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> Gotta love the comments that bash the game while in fact its been constantly improving. Several years and an expansion later it'll be considered a classic and all those bitches will keep shut, like it happened with 2.


Nope.

Diablo 3 is the biggest disappointment of 2012. Completely ruined whatever was left of Blizzard's reputation as well as the entire franchise. Never touching that pile of shit again.


----------



## Rios (Sep 22, 2012)

See you in two years.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 22, 2012)

Another shitty level 63 legendary. I'm starting to wonder if they upped the drop rates


*Spoiler*: __ 









At least this one might sell for more than 1 million, that's an improvement.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 22, 2012)

It has good damage and high dexterity you never know...hell I might take it to try out if you will let me :33

Attack Speed is also important for monks and the spirit regeneration is really good too, you could likely sell for at least 800k, but again I'd love to try it out for ya. Are you in the Americas?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yea I'm on America, arto#1612. You can try it for a bit if you want. As long as you add me before it sells, I'll cancel the auction.

It's not terrible, but I think it's stupid that certain 63 legendary weapons are so much worse than others. The only thing they need to do to fix that weapon is to add a guaranteed socket onto it.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> See you in two years.


It would take a legitimate Saint-Peter's-hand-reaching-down-from-heaven miracle to bring me back to this game, let alone hand Blizzard any more of my money. 

I want them to salvage Diablo, but I have zero faith in that fat fuck Wilson's ability to do so.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 22, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Yea I'm on America, arto#1612. You can try it for a bit if you want. As long as you add me before it sells, I'll cancel the auction.
> 
> It's not terrible, but I think it's stupid that certain 63 legendary weapons are so much worse than others. The only thing they need to do to fix that weapon is to add a guaranteed socket onto it.



Yeah I'll look at it.

I'll be honest you should be able to sell that one for over 5 million, but I'll still take it off your hands :33


----------



## insane111 (Sep 23, 2012)

it actually sold for 6 million. I still don't think it's worth that much, but whatever I'll take it


----------



## Rios (Sep 23, 2012)

Who would ever buy a weapon without a socket >.>


----------



## Rios (Sep 23, 2012)

Got this for 18 million. Was it a good purchase?



EDIT: I can leach 3k life per hit with this thing.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2012)

insane111 said:
			
		

> Another shitty level 63 legendary. I'm starting to wonder if they upped the drop rates
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



I would have loved something like that with a socket and Life Steal and it's pretty much perfect. 


_Posted from Naruto Forums  Reader for Android_


----------



## Rios (Sep 23, 2012)

so

- beat the entire Act 3 in an hour and a half
- 0 deaths
- was close to dying only a few times, 1 potion was used
- Reflect Damage is laughable now, it actually heals me
- 80k unbuffed damage, 100k with 5 souls(finally)
- nearly 500k criticals, almost as much as people with Scorn

I'd say that was a pretty sweet deal for 18 mil.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Had some nice games this afternoon in Inferno Act 3/4. Didn't get even one good item but still had a good time overall.  Public games were disappointing though. All games except one  had people dying constantly because of being undergeared. Taking on/Kiting an Elite Hellflyer with minions takes ages that way. Inferno Multiplayer in general feels a bit tedious. The amount of monster health feels perfect when playing solo though.


Are those elite Demon Tremors bugged? Their movement speed is insane even when it doesn't show in their affixes.


Just got a new set of Lacuni Prowlers. Had to lower my HP to 53k, but it feels great having 24% MS again.


----------



## Rios (Sep 23, 2012)

You cant hex them either. They do get stuck pretty easily though, hooray for poor pathfinding


----------



## JH24 (Sep 23, 2012)

^

Yeah, sometimes you can get them trapped making it easier. These ones were on the battlefields, I could kite them with Arcane Hydra  (Temporal Flux) until I got Archon back. I was lucky they didn't have Vortex or Jailer.


How is your Witch Doctor? Are there any parts of your character you still want to upgrade/improve?


----------



## Rios (Sep 23, 2012)

Doing what I've always done - buying underpriced items from the AH.

Maybe will shoot for some attack speed now, this spear not only looks but also feels clumsy as hell. The thing is as tall as me.


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 23, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> It would take a legitimate Saint-Peter's-hand-reaching-down-from-heaven miracle to bring me back to this game, let alone hand Blizzard any more of my money.
> 
> *I want them to salvage Diablo, but I have zero faith in that fat fuck Wilson's ability to do so*.



They're making progress.

It has been 3 months now since I stopped playing but after reading the forums and the latest patch changes, blizzard is actively addressing community complaints in a timely manner.

The game's lackluster itemization and little options available for customization were the main reasons on why I left. Recently they have become the main points of discussion in several highly rated threads so it shouldn't take too long for the developers to look into it.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rios said:


> Got this for 18 million. Was it a good purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I can leach 3k life per hit with this thing.



You might enjoy a Skorn. The slow attack speed would probably bug me though, so I'm not sure if I want one.

Also get an 80% gem you cheapskate. Or maybe 90 

On another note it's still raining shitty legendaries, 700 dps 2 handed mighty weapon.


----------



## Rios (Sep 23, 2012)

Scorn means I have to either get 2 rings with crit chance or an amulet with max crit chance. It kinda screws up what I am building  . The life leech is incredible now though. I can just sit in front of a group of archers and destroy them casually without dodging. Hopefully I dont get rusty 

EDIT: hell now, I am having 38 int gems in my armor and doesnt give a shit


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2012)

I want another bloody tab in my Stash. 

We're not all stupidly cheap as Rios.


----------



## Rios (Sep 23, 2012)

The 100% crit gem is worth 25 million, more than my freaking spear 

EDIT: well my freaking spear is actually worth 100+ million so whatevs


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## insane111 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rios said:


> The 100% crit gem is worth 25 million, more than my freaking spear
> 
> EDIT: well my freaking spear is actually worth 100+ million so whatevs



Wtf, is it that much on EU? Prices on US are

80%: 2.1 million
90% 6.3 million
100%: 16.9 million

I think 80/90 are worth it, 100 is too much though unless you just have a shitload of gold laying around.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 23, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I want another bloody tab in my Stash.
> 
> We're not all stupidly cheap as Rios.



How can you need another tab? 

Ive bought all the space it has, and i dont think ill ever use it all. First 2 or 3 lines of tab one is taken up by gems, crafting mats and dyes. The rest i just fill with stuff i may be able to AH (which never gets beyond the 1st tab) and thats it.

Just sold my first legendary drop since the patch, a strongarm bracer with dex. The support stats were somewhat crappy, so sold it for 878k


----------



## JH24 (Sep 23, 2012)

I love the new changes they're making. Diablo 3 may have its flaws, but they're working hard trying to improve the game and making it more fun.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 23, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> How can you need another tab?
> 
> Ive bought all the space it has, and i dont think ill ever use it all. First 2 or 3 lines of tab one is taken up by gems, crafting mats and dyes. The rest i just fill with stuff i may be able to AH (which never gets beyond the 1st tab) and thats it.



First tab I've got all my gems and crafting stuff. This tab is pretty stagnant, neat and orderly but pretty packed. 
Second tab I've got all the stuff I'm going to put on the AH. This tab gets full and empty regularly.
Third tab is stuff I've collected for my alts and some gold find gear. This is the tab that's nearly full


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 23, 2012)

Blizz has announced that they are planning on phasing out MF on gear, since we now have paragon + NV to work with.

Wouldnt suprise me if GF ends up the same way..


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2012)

I have 2 full tabs of stuff + 3 mule heroes. I find too many rares I want to sell is all.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I love the new changes they're making. Diablo 3 may have its flaws, but they're working hard trying to improve the game and making it more fun.
> 
> Looking forward to it.



I agree. Whatever minor or major flaws the game has, the patches have mostly been a constant improvement on a way to greater enjoyment.
Some core issues are hard to address of course.


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2012)

Weapon damage being so damn important and the core of all problems, oh I know


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2012)

Fixed damage abilities/spells suck though, since they scale so badly and earlier abilities become completely useless later on (see: diablo 2)


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2012)

Torchlight 2 kind of fixed this with abilities scaling each level. However it becomes a mess of sorts, you have no idea if its worth it to invest points into something or to leave it like that, scaling on its own. Not a competitive game, thats for sure.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 24, 2012)

Kumanri said:


> Gone lazy also and tried to farm for Leoric's Signet in Act ii normal. Nothing, not even a shitty Vigilante Belt. That is with 321% MF. To hell with gear MF, they have absolutely no relevance, it's confirmed. There is zero transition from gear MF to Para MF.



Been farming that for days now. I've found 14 legendaries but no signet yet 

At least one of the low level legendaries I found went for 200k on the AH but I could sell rares from Inferno for more than that.

What areas did you try farming?


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2012)

The 40th paragon level's portrait looks so cool


----------



## JH24 (Sep 24, 2012)

Played four Act 4 Inferno games tonight, three being team games. No interesting drops (again) but still a lot of fun. The amount of lvl 63 items that drop in comparison with other Acts is noticeable IMO, but none had the right combination of stats.


In one game I got a comment from another Wizard player telling me I had too much health, too little damage and that I would slow others down. Interestingly enough he was the one who kept dying and being constantly one/two-shotted.  At a certain point I became "the leader" of the group with the others staying behind me.


If I remember correctly Rios once said how important a high number of health is for a Wizard character. And he was entirely right. I'm really glad I followed his advice.  I took some hard hits but didn't die once tonight. When encountering tough mobs/elites I kite/lure them with Arcane Hydra, when I reach a chokepoint I turn into Archon and hit as much as possible. Then rinse and repeat until defeated. 

Current stats are 53.4k health, 90k damage, 900-1000 AR with Prismatic, 1700 life regen and 24% movement speed.


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2012)

I decided to stop being lazy and finally beat the game on Inferno. Diablo was the easiest kill in my life, I had to drink from the shrine only once. Could have beaten Inferno a month or so ago.



JH24 said:


> Played four Act 4 Inferno games tonight, three being team games. No interesting drops (again) but still a lot of fun. The amount of lvl 63 items that drop in comparison with other Acts is noticeable IMO, but none had the right combination of stats.
> 
> 
> In one game I got a comment from another Wizard player telling me I had too much health, too little damage and that I would slow others down. Interestingly enough he was the one who kept dying and being constantly one/two-shotted.  At a certain point I became "the leader" of the group with the others staying behind me.
> ...



Once you are able to survive an explosion from a Molten legendary and an explosion from a fallen maniac you are cool.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 24, 2012)

^

I got the notification about you beating Inferno while playing. Congratulations. 

I did survive an explosion from a fallen maniac a day or two ago. (Not much health left) Never tested a molten Elite explosion so far.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 24, 2012)

Where are you guys searching Leoric's Signet?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 24, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Where are you guys searching Leoric's Signet?



I've been hitting up the Dalgur oasis and any caves that pop up there, the sewers of caldeum and the ruined cistern.

Even with +25% movement speed the runs take a decent amount of time.  I've been getting a lot of legendaries in the right level range but not the signet.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 24, 2012)

Still no signet, and now I don't want to look for it anymore cause my Demon Hunter now has more kills than my Wizard. >.>


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2012)

You guys sound like pussies going trying to go the way of easy money.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 24, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I've been hitting up the Dalgur oasis and any caves that pop up there, the sewers of caldeum and the ruined cistern.
> 
> Even with +25% movement speed the runs take a decent amount of time.  I've been getting a lot of legendaries in the right level range but not the signet.



Start with 4. A Royal Audience. In this section all you'll get those snake thingies, they the ones that drop rings and so will be the ones to drop legendary rings.
Then head into the sewers and again here you get a lot of snakes.

These are the steps I took and I found it in the sewers.

You can also go to the Oasis but the large area and the fact that it has mixed monsters means it's a little less efficient.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 24, 2012)

Rios said:


> You guys sound like pussies going trying to go the way of easy money.



I don't see how searching for a more efficient route is being a pussy.  You don't shoot for efficiency in your runs?



Black Wraith said:


> Start with 4. A Royal Audience. In this section all you'll get those snake thingies, they the ones that drop rings and so will be the ones to drop legendary rings.
> Then head into the sewers and again here you get a lot of snakes.
> 
> These are the steps I took and I found it in the sewers.
> ...



I'll give that a shot.  How long did it take you?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 24, 2012)

Took me about 4 hours across a couple of days.


----------



## Rios (Sep 24, 2012)

I run Inferno


----------



## JH24 (Sep 24, 2012)

I just learned a lesson in humility. Died a bit earlier tonight three times against three different packs. (Affixes for example like Waller, Jailer, Fast, Fire Chains and Mortar)

My fault for becoming overconfident, I just got lucky in previous games with the packs. I'm going to exchange Sparkflint for either Duplicates or Teleport. I need something to escape or keep packs busy when the situation gets difficult. DPS will be lower in the process but at least I'll have an escape option.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 24, 2012)

Rios said:


> You guys sound like pussies going trying to go the way of easy money.



It isn't just an easy way of money for me I also use the runs for acheivements and rare searching, as I am an acheivement whore.


Rios said:


> I run Inferno



You're also a scrooge when it comes to money


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 24, 2012)

Bioness said:


> You're also a scrooge when it comes to money


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't know how much Leroic's Signet cost over at EU, but US servers they go for around 50m~ now. So I think it would be more efficient to just do your regular Inferno runs so you get more attempts at more legendaries/set items rather than banking on one specific item. That's if your looking for easy gold, If your just looking for the ring for the sake of looking, the more power to you


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 24, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Don't know how much Leroic's Signet cost over at EU, but US servers they go for around 50m~ now. So I think it would be more efficient to just do your regular Inferno runs so you get more attempts at more legendaries/set items rather than banking on one specific item. That's if your looking for easy gold, If your just looking for the ring for the sake of looking, the more power to you



I disagree. I've played 200+ hours of the game and in that time the best item I've found whilst playing normally sold for 4mil. I searched for the ring and 4 hours later I found it and sold for 80mil.

More money then I've ever had in such a relatively short time.


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2012)

Found a Sever sword but with no socket T_T


----------



## Bioness (Sep 25, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I disagree. I've played 200+ hours of the game and in that time the best item I've found whilst playing normally sold for 4mil. I searched for the ring and 4 hours later I found it and sold for 80mil.
> 
> More money then I've ever had in such a relatively short time.



Fuck you, I must have spent at least 10 hours looking for that bastard.



Rios said:


> Found a Sever sword but with no socket T_T



Rios how about that feel when you upgrade a legendary item...with the same legendary item.



My sweet precious off hand...
Also I kinda wish the Wizard set bonuses were better, like what wizard has most of their damage as Fire? You need to get the 3 set for it to be really good and then you might as well get the 4 set because what the hell, the last bit is always so much better.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I just learned a lesson in humility. Died a bit earlier tonight three times against three different packs. (Affixes for example like Waller, Jailer, Fast, Fire Chains and Mortar)
> 
> My fault for becoming overconfident, I just got lucky in previous games with the packs. I'm going to exchange Sparkflint for either Duplicates or Teleport. I need something to escape or keep packs busy when the situation gets difficult. DPS will be lower in the process but at least I'll have an escape option.



I find wormhole teleport to be a basic ability for the Wizard. Both to cross distances (you can chain 4 teleports) and to escape dire situations, especially against waller, vortex and jailer.


On a completely different note, why doesn't blizzard fix loot already? I'm not talking about the drop rates, I'm talking about the subjective value of the stuff that drops.
I know stats are random and everything, but why would anyone want to find weapons with *150 dps* (!!!) in Inferno? How is it even possible that the damage stats go that low? 90% of the weapons I find in Act 3 have under 500 dps. It's utterly impossible for such a weapon to be of use, it just wastes the player's time identifying it and they might as well just drop gold for the player.
I'm not sure if any player feels satisfied with an inventory full of disappointing junk.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I find wormhole teleport to be a basic ability for the Wizard. Both to cross distances (you can chain 4 teleports) and to escape dire situations, especially against waller, vortex and jailer.
> 
> 
> On a completely different note, why doesn't blizzard fix loot already? I'm not talking about the drop rates, I'm talking about the subjective value of the stuff that drops.
> ...





			
				Originally Posted by Blizzard said:
			
		

> Soon



Though in all seriousness in Patch 1.05 they are making it so no item below level 58 drops in Inferno...so that is an improvement, also the new monster system, read more here.



Though it also doesn't help that the Auction House is total shit. Currently items are either shit (under 200k), good (over 10 million), or fucking amazing (200 million +), anything between 200k and 10 million are overpriced pieces of shit.

Also a look at the new "Uber" bosses..






> The Realm of Chaos - Ghom and Raknoth.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I find wormhole teleport to be a basic ability for the Wizard. Both to cross distances (you can chain 4 teleports) and to escape dire situations, especially against waller, vortex and jailer.



Yeah, you're right. I should be using Wormhole teleport as well, but I was a bit too used to the dps bonus from Sparkflint. I'm going to use Wormhole from now on.



> On a completely different note, why doesn't blizzard fix loot already? I'm not talking about the drop rates, I'm talking about the subjective value of the stuff that drops.
> I know stats are random and everything, but why would anyone want to find weapons with *150 dps* (!!!) in Inferno? How is it even possible that the damage stats go that low? 90% of the weapons I find in Act 3 have under 500 dps. It's utterly impossible for such a weapon to be of use, it just wastes the player's time identifying it and they might as well just drop gold for the player.
> I'm not sure if any player feels satisfied with an inventory full of disappointing junk.




I know how it feels.  I don't understand why dps on weapons is often so low, even if there are other good stats their completely useless. I don't feel satisfied either with a full inventory of junk, but at least you can get some gold out of it.

IMHO Blizzard should decrease the amount of rare loot, but increase the chance of getting higher/better stats. I personally rather have less loot with higher stats than what's going on now.


Just read the changes for Wizard again for 1.0.5. I can honestly say I'm really excited. So many skills are becoming better, giving you the feeling you really are powerful. 



Unstable Anomaly seems more useful now as well. 



> •Unstable Anomaly •Increased health threshold from 20% to 30% •Now heals the player to 45% of Maximum Life and slow targets that are knocked back by 60% for 3 seconds


----------



## JH24 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Also a look at the new "Uber" bosses..



Nice. Thanks for sharing. I especially liked this bit:

*And if so, are the monster levels 61/62/63 for A1/2/3? Or even on 0 are they 63/63/63? Thanks.*

_Monster Power is considered "on" once you bump it up to Monster Power 1, at which point all monsters in Inferno become level 63. "No Monster Power" means that the system is technically "off," so monster levels will remain the same and you won't get any of the scaling XP/GF/MF boosts._


_So, the moment you go into Inferno with any kind of Monster Power (e.g. Monster Power 1 and above), all monsters become level 63, and they can now all drop iLevel 63 items the same way that Act III and Act IV Inferno currently do. However, bumping up Monster Power beyond 1 will not further increase your chance of getting iLevel 63 items._

So even Monster Power level 1 makes a big difference regarding monster levels.


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2012)

But if there are too many 1000+ damage items they will become worthless 



Bioness said:


> Fuck you, I must have spent at least 10 hours looking for that bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats the difference?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 25, 2012)

Rios said:


> But if there are too many 1000+ damage items they will become worthless
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the difference?



I gained 300 health, 2300 damage, and 0.2 protection from it. It is my off hand and that item usually has the same stat allotments just different values. The new item was greater than or equal to every stat my old one had.

Also most 1000+ damage two handed weapons are "useless" so...


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2012)

The rare 1000+ weapons usually have other stats to compensate. The 1000+ damage takes only 2 affixes.

The damage of your source is bad tho.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2012)

Playing with my WD:


My +exp is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 25, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Been farming that for days now. I've found 14 legendaries but no signet yet
> 
> At least one of the low level legendaries I found went for 200k on the AH but I could sell rares from Inferno for more than that.
> 
> What areas did you try farming?



I am trying one of the recommended areas: The Royal Audience quest, 30 seconds blitz through and restart before entering the sewers. It is said that the mobs are 100% of the relevant level for the ring to drop. No luck though. In fact, I repeated this almost 50 times and only gotten 2 rare drops. I can't imagine how many times I have to restart before something orange drops. 

Right now, I'm reverting back to my old ways and training my second DH. Currently enjoying the trigger-happy style of playing a noob character, dual wielding 1h crossbows with rapid fire. You can't do that in inferno.... either you have to be rich or super rich to dual wield.....


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2012)

One thing I love about Diablo is how I can farm while listening to something else OR playing a low req game like Torchlight 2 and camping the AH in Diablo at the same time. So sweet


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 25, 2012)

Rios said:


> One thing I love about Diablo is how I can farm while listening to something else OR playing a low req game like Torchlight 2 and camping the AH in Diablo at the same time. So sweet



That's how I farm.

Best thing about having a dual display set up.


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2012)

weeeeeeee finally found an amulet with
170+ intelligence(has a socket)
52% crit damage
6.5% crit chance

So what I am planning to do is something complicated:
- save enough money to get a blackthorne pants with 2 sockets
- buy a good Zunimassa helm, crit chance doesnt matter

Crit chance will be covered by the amulet, vitality will be covered by blackthorne with it ridiculous 100 vitality 12% life, intelligence will be covered by Zunimassa's helm, which potentially can have more than Tal Rasha. 

And of course I'll get the sweet mana regen/mana after each kill bonus, this means I can most likely unequip one of the mana passives and put pierce the veil in its place. Lets see if it all works out, will probably need a couple of weeks to get everything.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 25, 2012)

Kumanri said:


> I am trying one of the recommended areas: The Royal Audience quest, 30 seconds blitz through and restart before entering the sewers. It is said that the mobs are 100% of the relevant level for the ring to drop. No luck though. In fact, I repeated this almost 50 times and only gotten 2 rare drops. I can't imagine how many times I have to restart before something orange drops.



I did that for half an hour without a single rare drop so what I've started doing is just running the sewers of Caldeum.  They aren't 100% serpents but the serpents are very common and I've been getting much better drops.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2012)

Fucking witch doctor and his intelligence bonus, currently getting up to 25k dps at level 50 in act 4 nightmare.


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2012)

Whats with you guys making Witch Doctors all of a sudden


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2012)

I've got a wizard and monk at level 60 and a demon hunter at 46. My level 51 witch doctor is just the 4th I started.

Not sure when I'll level a barbarian to 60, I just kinda never liked these melee classes (not even in Diablo 2 or Torchlight or whatever rpg you can name)


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2012)

Throw weapon is a possibility.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 25, 2012)

I swear they upped the drop rates of legendaries off elite packs (but not normal monsters). Maybe I'm just getting lucky. They're all shitty anyways so it doesn't matter though .


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2012)

All legendaries I've found so far(on the right)


----------



## Rios (Sep 25, 2012)

ops, there is another hero with 10 more


----------



## Bioness (Sep 25, 2012)

You keep them? Why? To add to your collection of scroogeness?




Rios said:


> The rare 1000+ weapons usually have other stats to compensate. The 1000+ damage takes only 2 affixes.
> 
> The damage of your source is bad tho.



The damage isn't that bad and the other stats are what makes it good +6% damage to lightning/fire/arcane. Yes it can be higher but those were too expensive and it is still better than most rare sources with higher damage.


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2012)

Bioness said:


> You keep them? Why? To add to your collection of scroogeness?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is nothing wrong with collecting trophies. You go out of your way to hoard achievements - same thing.

Damage is the most important part of every Mojo. I'd rather have 3% with 350+ damage.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 26, 2012)

Fucking Goldskin, it dropped 2 runs in a row. Why are level 51 items allowed to drop in act 3. I need to get a good one so I can stop bitching about it


----------



## Bioness (Sep 26, 2012)

They are making it so nothing below level 58 drops in Inferno calm your tits.


Rios said:


> There is nothing wrong with collecting trophies. You go out of your way to hoard achievements - same thing.



I actually thought of keeping the legendaries I find, but it would end up taking up too much space so felt it was a waste. Though the really nice weapons I do keep on my followers.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 26, 2012)

Had a free morning and farmed Act III for about two hours. Got around 5 pages of loot in my stash...none of them were worth anything. (MF is low though, around 180% with NV stacked) Still made some nice gold at the vendor though and the experience gained was huge.


I had no idea Living Lighting worked so well with Critical Mass. Using it with Arcane Hydra/Frost Nova/Explosive Blast and Archon. I never moved through Act III as fast as today. Feels fun to use, and I don't have to worry about Arcane Power with LL being a signature spell. Probably won't work very well in Act IV though.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 26, 2012)

A main problem I don't like with living lightning is that it moves so slow and isn't good for burst.

I just really never got into using critical mass as a main playstyle.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 26, 2012)

^

Yeah, it is pretty slow and the range isn't very long. I'm just experimenting with it. It has some disadvantages, but some pretty cool advantages as well. 

Attack speed is 2.20, critical hit is 33% and critical damage is 160%. (Which is too low but okay for now)

Works especially well in corridors and against large melee packs. (With Hydra for AOE damage) It saves a lot of time as you just blast through them. Against ranged units I use Arcane Hydra and activate Diamond Skin/Explosive Blast as I run towards them. (Like those Heralds of Pestilence) Archon for difficult Elites/bosses or very large hordes. 

Except for Elite Phasebeasts and some packs with difficult affix combinations, the Wizard could actually tank most Elite packs even without Archon, as along as supported by Arcane Hydra.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2012)

How did you manage to get 2.2 attack speed?


----------



## JH24 (Sep 26, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> How did you manage to get 2.2 attack speed?




Mainly because of the wand, which has a base attack speed of 1.63. The gloves (9%), helmet (9%), bracers (8%) and source (9%) increased it to 2.20.


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2012)

Dont expect to get good legendaries - you wont. Rather focus on the rares. Between yesterday and today I got 3 rares worth around 15 million each.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Mainly because of the wand, which has a base attack speed of 1.63. The gloves (9%), helmet (9%), bracers (8%) and source (9%) increased it to 2.20.



I... can't even imagine how fast that is. Arcane Orbs at that speed, oh my


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2012)

One shotting dudes is better. Or in other words a sniper > a machine gun.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I... can't even imagine how fast that is. Arcane Orbs at that speed, oh my



You didn't stack attack speed before they nerfed it? Now that was fast


----------



## JH24 (Sep 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I... can't even imagine how fast that is. Arcane Orbs at that speed, oh my



Yeah, that would be something to see. I don't have much arcane power though. I only use a signature spell (Living Lightning or Piercing Orb - My source gives a 13% damage bonus to shock pulse) but I really tried to make it as fast as possible. I could try to upgrade further, but then I would have to sacrifice other stats.



Rios said:


> One shotting dudes is better. Or in other words a sniper > a machine gun.



One shotting is great, but personally I enjoy a faster attack speed more.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2012)

Before the nerf gun I was at 2.8 attacks per second.

Man that was something. A Frenzy Shrine always brings the good memories back.


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 26, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Before the nerf gun I was at 2.8 attacks per second.
> 
> Man that was something. A Frenzy Shrine always brings the good memories back.



My nooby DH that uses 2 1-handed crossbows is also enjoying 2.4 attacks per second with rapid fire. It is really nostalgic. When I get surrounded, I literally shoot my way out instead of using smokescreen and get away with no damage.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 26, 2012)

Bioness said:


> The damage isn't that bad and the other stats are what makes it good +6% damage to lightning/fire/arcane. Yes it can be higher but those were too expensive and it is still better than most rare sources with higher damage.



You can find some good deals on sources if you sort by remaining time (looking at the ones with 1d 11h left). I got mine for 800k. 



I'd be curious to find out if you gain or lose damage with mine though, it's probably about equal.


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2012)

The life bonus from the blakthorne's pants is fucked up. It gives almost nothing. 14.5 million behind, now I have to resell it if someone actually wants it


----------



## Bioness (Sep 26, 2012)

Just lost the bidding race on the best wand ever, even woke up at 6 am to try and get it.

/cry


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm up to 30% crit chance, but without a skorn socketed by a highlevel gem or something I won't get my crit damage up, dammit



Bioness said:


> Just lost the bidding race on the best wand ever, even woke up at 6 am to try and get it.
> 
> /cry


I've never bid on anything
Only buyouts


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I've never bid on anything
> Only buyouts



You can save a lot of money bidding.  I got an item that had a 5mil buyout for 3.1 mil.  I usually only buyout when the bidding has almost hit the buyout and I'm afraid someone else does it, or if I just really need the item immediately like when I wanted to immediately outfit my monk with MF gear for farming.


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2012)

The crit damage/crit chance dilemma is very easy to resolve. Buy items with crit chance where its the only option - helm, bracers and source. Buy items with crit damage where both are an option - amulet and rings. Gloves must always include both. A socket in your main weapon ensures a high crit damage.

Thats what I did, obviously with Scorn its more complicated and involves crit chance in every piece of gear its possible to get.


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2012)

oh my god Lacuni bracers with
strength
vitality
life regen
73 ALL RESISTANCE


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2012)

Am I the only one here who hasn't gotten to Whimsyshire?


----------



## Rios (Sep 26, 2012)

Its worthless. Too short so you need 5 NV stacks to go there(unless you are MF loaded) and the entrance is in Act 1.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 26, 2012)

Rios said:


> oh my god Lacuni bracers with
> strength
> vitality
> life regen
> 73 ALL RESISTANCE



fuck you!

But the really crazy ones are main stat+6% crit chance, those sell for over 200 million


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 26, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Am I the only one here who hasn't gotten to Whimsyshire?



Not even remotely worth the effort to get there.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2012)

Just got the staff and went for a run in Inferno.

Got this:




If only the damage was higher


----------



## Bioness (Sep 26, 2012)

Whimsyshire is really just for fun and Hardcore playing ganking.


----------



## Rios (Sep 27, 2012)

I assume every pony I kill is a disguised brony. Makes my enjoyment that much higher.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 27, 2012)

Start of Act 2 Nightmare:


Any tips?

I can level up about one level every 20-30 minutes. I wish I still had my Leorics Signet, then this would be insane.


----------



## Rios (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, cut them bitches up.

also use a high damaging AoE spell, minions and darts/spiders are slow.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Rios, why do you prefer Spiders over, say, bouncing firebombs? I didn't find them very useful, at least before Inferno (which I haven't reached yet)


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2012)

You would do better with more vitality, take a look at my Hardcore Witch Doctor who is at 40.


I realize you are trying to go for as much experience as possible but honestly those static experience bonuses don't really scale so they may not be worth targeting for. Also get a better weapon, if you want to level fast you gotta get a new weapon every 5 levels or so.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Rios, why do you prefer Spiders over, say, bouncing firebombs? I didn't find them very useful, at least before Inferno (which I haven't reached yet)



Cant speak for rios himself, but i think allot of people prefer spiders because they track targets once released, as opposed to you having to (somewhat) aim with firebomb, acid bath and poison darts.

Not having to stand still / concentrate on aiming = you can move around / dodge better.


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 27, 2012)

I play WD the lazy way, hybrid tank. My damage is not fantastic but I focus on staying alive by damage over time with LoH and tanking. Hence, I use Rain of Toads instead of spiders or firebomb or splinter.

I can't stand and tank in desecrators and arcane sentries like barbarians though. Don't think the WD was designed for that sort of stuff.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 27, 2012)

It all depends on how you build your character.

You wont ever be able to out-tank a barb, thats for sure. But my guy is built more with defense (high resis's, uses a shield) in mind.

But my dam is still decent (as of this post, nearly 29k)


----------



## Rios (Sep 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Rios, why do you prefer Spiders over, say, bouncing firebombs? I didn't find them very useful, at least before Inferno (which I haven't reached yet)



- I have them with a mana leeching rune, so they help me with mana management
- I use Vision Quest as my passive, spiders can activate it continuously and keep it up for longer
- They can attack targets behind the walls put up by Waller mobs, they can also attack targets around corners, thats how I used to deal with Tremors - let them get stuck and keep attacking without giving them vision on where I am
- I only need to know the general direction of the enemy, made even easier with Leaping Spiders, just throw and they will latch on whatever they see

Dire Bats give me all the damage I need, spiders are just a nice utility to have.


----------



## eHav (Sep 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Start of Act 2 Nightmare:
> 
> 
> Any tips?
> ...



leveling my WD was the easiest thing ever, i was already up to 16k dps on nightmare with some -lvl req items.



i did it like this, getting rain of frogs to replace firebombs, and zombie bears instead of the acid cloud. all the way up to hell, this worked perfectly. i also got to lvl 60 still on act 3 hell, so diablo was killed in seconds.


----------



## Rios (Sep 27, 2012)

Who wants to run Act III with me? I am getting bored of doing it solo.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2012)

I would but you aren't on the proper serve. I honestly can't stand grinding solo, which is why my paragon level is so low.


----------



## Rios (Sep 27, 2012)

Hopefully I'll hit level 50 before the new patch comes.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Rios said:


> Hopefully I'll hit level 50 before the new patch comes.



Why do you say that?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 28, 2012)

I won't buy anything else until the patch, seems like a waste . Prices are going to get raped


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2012)

Because I have my own theory on how MF works, similar to how things like faster cast rate/faster hit recovery worked in Diablo 2 - on steps and I believe 225(50 level + 75% NV) is the next one.

Plus I am planning to farm Act I when the patch comes out so now is the time to gain levels and fast.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh you meant PARAGON level 50


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2012)

Without any EXP gear mind you. Its still fairly easy.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, if you play enough. I'm barely on level 10 or something.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 28, 2012)

Im 13th level paragon.

If somebody is already approaching 50, they must have been playign it for hours on end, every day


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Funny how the guy who reached paragon level 100 first sold all his gear and probably stopped playing


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2012)

His last logout was 4 hours ago.



Wolfarus said:


> Im 13th level paragon.
> 
> If somebody is already approaching 50, they must have been playign it for hours on end, every day



Dont compare your killing speed to mine.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Rios said:


> His last logout was 4 hours ago.



What the hell... yesterday all of his gear was GONE, now it's back again


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'm going to look for Leoric's Signet first and then get on to grinding to 60.

My Monk's at Paragon 21. Not really too bothered about reaching 100.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 28, 2012)

Hopefully the increased chance for legendaries/set items will have some small effect on the prices.. 9-digit prices are effing rediculous.

Still say that blizz should do a complete wipe after 1.05, and get all of that previously exploited/farmed gold off of the market


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 28, 2012)

If they wiped everything I think I'd go and kill someone. I've put too much time into this game to have it wiped on me.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 28, 2012)

Two days farming for the ring and still nothing.

I must have been really really lucky last time.


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2012)

Good for you. 2 days and I havent found a single good item, not even a rare. Cant sell anything either even though I underprice them by 2-3 millions. So unlucky I think I'll just pick up and play another game for awhile.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 28, 2012)

Same here. Haven't sold anything even if I start the bids at 20k.

Don't know what's going on. Maybe everyone's on the PTR.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Spend many hours to get items that you can sell in order to buy better items to have it easier while spending many hours to get items that you can sell

I will never understand why people can play this game for so long


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 28, 2012)

I want the ring to make levelling up my alts easier, especially once they get to lvl40 things take a lot longer.

Then I can sell it for gold.


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2012)

Because if I had to farm just gold I'd be collecting till Christmas


----------



## Bioness (Sep 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Spend many hours to get items that you can sell in order to buy better items to have it easier while spending many hours to get items that you can sell
> 
> I will never understand why people can play this game for so long



You could apply that logic to ANYTHING virtual or real life.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Spend many hours to get items that you can sell in order to buy better items to have it easier while spending many hours to get items that you can sell
> 
> I will never understand why people can play this game for so long



In D2 most people farmed for so long because PVP was super fun. If PVP ends up not being fun I'll instantly quit.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 28, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Two days farming for the ring and still nothing.
> 
> I must have been really really lucky last time.



Indeed you were, I've been farming from Royal Audience to the sewers of Caldeoum for over a week.  I've gotten over 10 legendaries but not the signet.

If you do manage to find another please let me know where you found it.


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2012)

I see why nobody is buying, there is an error 31040 when I try to cancel an offer on the AH.


----------



## Rios (Sep 28, 2012)

the good items drought is finally over


----------



## JH24 (Sep 29, 2012)

^ 

Nice. 

I had a bit of luck earlier as well. It doesn't happen often an item drops which is an upgrade for me. I have to give up some strength but the trade-off seems worth it.


This one dropped in the Tower of the Damned, Act 3.




Anyone tried the PTR 1.0.5. version?


----------



## Rios (Sep 29, 2012)

Just sold the Lacuni bracers I got several days ago for 65 million. Now I have 82 million I have no idea what to do with


----------



## perman07 (Sep 29, 2012)

Rios said:


> Just sold the Lacuni bracers I got several days ago for 65 million. Now I have 82 million I have no idea what to do with


Poor thing....


























































Fuck you...














































Not really though, I wish I had that much gold


----------



## Rios (Sep 29, 2012)

I used up 40 million for a Zunimassa helm and a ring with intel+vit+4.5%crit chance+crit damage.

I lost 1% crit chance and 10% crit damage but hopefully I'll compensate with Pierce the Veil. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Rios (Sep 29, 2012)

well here we go



100k damage without Soul Harvest(almost), 122k with it
sustaining Pierce the Veil just fine with the mana regen bonus from full set
keeping my life above 70k
having 45 million in the bank

I also look like a monkey now


----------



## Bioness (Sep 29, 2012)

I once said a black guy in a history book looked like a monkey and got sent to the principles office for racism...funny thing was I wasn't the only one to say that.

Rios how about you spend that money on not having shitty gems. Also I have those same Bracers except mine are better.


----------



## Rios (Sep 30, 2012)

I cant stand seeing high 58 stat gems on crappy armors and pants. They dont deserve it.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2012)

Too bad my strongarm bracers have strength instead of vit, that's probably why I got them so cheap.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 30, 2012)

Rios said:


> I cant stand seeing high 58 stat gems on crappy armors and pants. They dont deserve it.



Yeah but you could at least make a star, you only have one level 60.


Zaru said:


> Too bad my strongarm bracers have strength instead of vit, that's probably why I got them so cheap.



I would never get an item like that, I'd rather just wait until I get more gold to have proper stats.


----------



## Rios (Sep 30, 2012)

I put the +46 intel gem there by mistake


----------



## Bioness (Sep 30, 2012)

I think you are just trying to stand out as a person who goes against the grain. What are you going to do keep it in your bank because you can't be bothered to pay the gem removal cost?


----------



## Rios (Sep 30, 2012)

Its not that. I didnt intend to make a max gem but went a little overboard with my crafting. Its too early to waste money on that, I can still upgrade.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 30, 2012)

I tried to play the PTR 1.0.5 version. It doesn't work for me. Something about "this account not having a license attached to it." Not only that, it also reset all my original Diablo 3 settings. Frustrating.


Anyone else tried out the PTR version?


----------



## Rios (Sep 30, 2012)

Thing of the Deep dropped from that spider boss. Now I have all three legendary mojos.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 30, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I tried to play the PTR 1.0.5 version. It doesn't work for me. Something about "this account not having a license attached to it." Not only that, it also reset all my original Diablo 3 settings. Frustrating.
> 
> 
> Anyone else tried out the PTR version?




Just a guess but you might have to make sure you have the correct region selected in the D3 options, maybe global play doesn't work on PTR. And you clicked the "Create a PTR account' button right?

edit- also your D3 license has to be more than 7 weeks old


----------



## Rios (Sep 30, 2012)

Why would you want to go there? You gain nothing from playing it.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 30, 2012)

oh maybe this post explains it



> Everybody with the digital version is getting "Error 12- No license attached".
> -In Korea, GMs have a thread going to manually flag digital accounts to allow them to play. Currently, there is no other way for Digital Edition players to play and they have to wait for the GMs to flag the account one by one.
> -In Taiwan, there are no GMs around to flag accounts.
> 
> Hope this doesn't affect the EU and NA accounts when the time comes. We're over 7 hour into the ASIA launch, and most people can't get in


----------



## insane111 (Sep 30, 2012)

lol I logged in just to try monster power 10 for a second, it's pretty brutal. Even with 101k damage it takes me forever just to kill normal monsters. Also on level 10 you can get to 625% magic find 

300% from gear/paragon
75% from NV
250% from MP10


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 30, 2012)

Last week I got a legendary every other run, this week haven't seen one. This game is too random


----------



## insane111 (Sep 30, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Last week I got a legendary every other run, this week haven't seen one. This game is too random



I stopped getting them too


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2012)

I got a legendary today... a legendary level 56 weapon with 400 dps. Fucking hell 



insane111 said:


> lol I logged in just to try monster power 10 for a second, it's pretty brutal. Even with 101k damage it takes me forever just to kill normal monsters. Also on level 10 you can get to 625% magic find
> 
> 300% from gear/paragon
> 75% from NV
> 250% from MP10



5 NV stacks on mp10 inferno?
By the time you can comfortably do that, no gear drops that could be an improvement.


----------



## Rios (Sep 30, 2012)

I still get at least one every day.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 30, 2012)

Zaru said:


> 5 NV stacks on mp10 inferno?
> By the time you can comfortably do that, no gear drops that could be an improvement.



I don't think I'll ever be able to comfortably do it 

Even if I doubled my damage to 200k it would still be really slow. It took me like 30+ seconds just to kill a normal monster in act 3. And they hit super hard as well

Look at these health numbers, 9.5 million on a demonic tremor 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JH24 (Sep 30, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I got a legendary today... a legendary level 56 weapon with 400 dps. Fucking hell




Sorry to hear that. I know how it feels.  So frustrating. Even when you get a Legendary it still needs to roll a very high level to be really worth it. 

===


What kind of routes or methods is everyone using for farming? 

I'm currently using these ones randomly (I probably start playing Act 1 again with 1.0.5.):


Act 2: Starting just before fighting Belial, moving through Unknown Depths and Storm Halls. Then going to Vault of Assassin before facing Belial. (For me average in loot but it has a lot of elites. Fun and easy to farm, especially rewarding when I have not much time)

Act 3: I randomly pick three locations from the following: Keep Depths 1, 2, and 3, Battlefields and Cavern of Frost, Rakkis Crossing and Tower of the Cursed/Damned. (So far has the most gold for me and dropped two (although worthless) legendaries)

Act 4: Gardens of Hope 2, Silver Spire 1 and 2. Moving through these in no particular order, and if I'm in the mood finishing it off with Diablo. (Doesn't drop much gold, but does drop a very noticeable amount of level 63 rares and has some good experience gains)


----------



## insane111 (Sep 30, 2012)

JH24 said:


> What kind of routes or methods is everyone using for farming?





I only farm act 3, all of it except for Stonefort. It seems inefficient to only clear a few areas and lose your 5 stack.


----------



## Rios (Sep 30, 2012)

I am doing Act 3 in random orders, currently just clearing tower of the cursed, spidy and azmodan, seems like the best experience, dont care about NV.

Also doing Act 2 vault of the assassin runs with this gear

max mf and fast as hell


----------



## insane111 (Sep 30, 2012)

NV is 75% experience though!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2012)

Now my witch doctor is in Inferno as well, but I probably won't be able to afford any gear for him anytime soon 


insane111 said:


> I don't think I'll ever be able to comfortably do it
> 
> Even if I doubled my damage to 200k it would still be really slow. It took me like 30+ seconds just to kill a normal monster in act 3. And they hit super hard as well



Now that you mention it... how is anyone supposed to USE mp10? I mean, for a purpose, not just out of masochism


----------



## JH24 (Sep 30, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I only farm act 3, all of it except for Stonefort. It seems inefficient to only clear a few areas and lose your 5 stack.



You make a good point regarding NV. My problems is that I can't usually play for longer than 30-45 minutes. For some reason I start to get a headache and loose focus after that. Although far from perfect, I'm using these shorter routes to at least get something out of it. 

Ideally, I would like to play longer and take advantage of the NV stacks.


*Posted by Rios*


> I still get at least one every day.



Wow. :amazed What level of MF do you use to get these legendary drops?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 30, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Now that you mention it... how is anyone supposed to USE mp10? I mean, for a purpose, not just out of masochism



I get the impression that they might nerf it, maybe the people in the could handle it though 

Still 9 million on a tremor seems retarded even if you have over 500k damage. I don't even weant to look at a champion packs health.


----------



## Rios (Sep 30, 2012)

yea watch them handle all the reflect damage 

As for MF - I farm Act 3 with zero. Eventually they drop. Thing is I usually get bored after the first or second one so I just stop playing altogether. Got 2 Firewalkers yesterday, TotD today.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I get the impression that they might nerf it, maybe the people in the top DPS list could handle it though



"526128" ? jesus pindlerunning christ. How is 10x my dps even possible.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 30, 2012)

Zaru said:


> "526128" ? jesus pindlerunning christ. How is 10x my dps even possible.




Step 1: Pay $250 for this guys weapon
Step 2: Pay $250 for this guys offhand
Step 3: Pay $250 for this guys belt

you get the idea


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't see the point of nerfing monster power, it's completely optional.

/hasntplayedinforever


----------



## Bioness (Sep 30, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I tried to play the PTR 1.0.5 version. It doesn't work for me. Something about "this account not having a license attached to it." Not only that, it also reset all my original Diablo 3 settings. Frustrating.
> 
> 
> Anyone else tried out the PTR version?



It is a known bug that it will reset your game settings


StrawHatCrew said:


> Last week I got a legendary every other run, this week haven't seen one. This game is too random



Random is random, who knew.


Zaru said:


> Now my witch doctor is in Inferno as well, but I probably won't be able to afford any gear for him anytime soon
> 
> 
> Now that you mention it... how is anyone supposed to USE mp10? I mean, for a purpose, not just out of masochism





Zaru said:


> "526128" ? jesus pindlerunning christ. How is 10x my dps even possible.


----------



## Rios (Oct 1, 2012)

No need to fap over high damage numbers. Just a couple of things:

- The guys up there have close to 50% attack speed and as this helpful site points out

if I increase my attack speed by 1% I'll gain 843 damage. I have zero attack speed now.

I was running Act 3 alongside a DH with 145k damage. She used rapid shot with some insane AS and took some time to finish off mobs, I was killing them in one hit whenever I landed a crit. In a way as long as I had mana I was clearing stuff faster, only Azmodan was an exception because I didnt have the mana to keep up, this is where DPS numbers really help - big bosses.

- Crit chance is something similar. Like AS it doesnt give you raw damage, but it increases your DPS nonetheless. According to that site 0.5% crit chance will increase my damage by 600.

- They sacrifice a lot of their survivability for damage - they still die.

I saw that WD with over 1.8 million criticals, he died by a freaking shaman in Act 3.

So yea, they are not impressing me that much.


----------



## Rios (Oct 1, 2012)

oh and by the way if I ever wanted to level up a hero beyond level 43.....


----------



## insane111 (Oct 1, 2012)

Those people kill A3 packs in like 5 seconds or less, not even exaggerating. Picture yourself in act 1, that's what it's like for them in A3.


----------



## Rios (Oct 1, 2012)

I oneshot white mobs in act 3 and take care of elites in 10 seconds tops, the only thing that slows me down is my movement speed.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 1, 2012)

Game just dropped a legendary Warmonger from an Elite Demonic Tremor on the battlefields in Act 3. It isn't worth anything but it is the coolest and highest level legendary that dropped for me so far.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2012)

Rios said:


> oh and by the way if I ever wanted to level up a hero beyond level 43.....



Fuck you.

Why do you keep getting good shit and I haven't found an item that's been an upgrade for so long I've forgotten how it feels


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2012)

That weapon in nightmare difficulty... oh lord


----------



## JH24 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, that weapon really owns. Using it on lower difficulties would be amazing.


Either Rios is a very lucky guy, or he has a very efficient farming method.


----------



## Rios (Oct 1, 2012)

fgfdgddhdf found a fucking Zunimassa armor 

Bad random affixes though, strength and arcane res


----------



## Rios (Oct 1, 2012)

Sold it for 39 million. The hell out of here!


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 1, 2012)

Next time you post that you got a good drop I'm going to neg you because it depresses me.


----------



## Rios (Oct 2, 2012)

What do you know, I decided to make a straight Azmodan run this morning and


----------



## insane111 (Oct 2, 2012)

fuck you I haven't found one decent thing in a week

although I only do 1 run a day


----------



## JH24 (Oct 2, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Next time you post that you got a good drop I'm going to neg you because it depresses me.



For me personally it is the opposite because Rios' posts show me that it is possible to get good drops. I think he just farms very efficiently and kills as much monsters/packs as possible during a run, increasing his chance for good loot.


In the next patch the chance for legendary/set items will double and rares dropped from level 63 monsters (With MP1 all monsters are lvl 63) should get level 63 affixes as well. Hopefully that will increase the chance for better rares.


EDIT: Today my first set item (The Traveler's Pledge) dropped from a Rare Bloodclan Sorcerer in the Tower of the Cursed Act 3. I can't use it for my character but it's still pretty cool.


So far most of the better stuff seems to drop in Act 3 for me.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 2, 2012)

OMG a legendary dropped!

oh it's frostburn

salvaged


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2012)

Rios said:


> What do you know, I decided to make a straight Azmodan run this morning and



I was going to neg you but I thought that it's not right.

Where do you farm and how much MF do you have?


----------



## JH24 (Oct 2, 2012)

^

Just wanted to share my experience. MF with NV stack is 173%.

Usually do three or four 30-45 minutes runs a day. Mostly Act 3 and sometimes 2 or 4.

For me personally Act 3 Inferno seems to be the best place. I got the best results (though by far not as good as Rios) when playing in this Act. Usually I select a few random locations but try to save either the Tower of the Cursed or Damned (Elite Phasebeast packs are sometimes a pain though) for last.

Some of my favorite spots: Keep Depths 1, 2, and 3, Battlefields/Cavern of Frost, Rakkis Crossing and Tower of the Cursed/Damned. (Arreat and Azmodan are also a possibility but I don't really like those levels)

Act 2 Storm Halls, Unknown Depths, Vaults of the Assassin and at the end Belial also gave some good results. 

Act 4 Inferno Garden of Hell 2/Spire 1 and 2 and Diablo offer the highest level loot, it can be quite noticeable IMO. Not as efficient as Act 3 but fun from time to time. And a load of experience too.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2012)

On the fifth go I finally defeated Diablo. I was on the edge right at the end hoping I don't get killed.

I had to swap out one skill and change one weapon to a higher LoH weapon to do it but now after all this time I've taken him down.

Bring on Monster Power 10!


----------



## Rios (Oct 2, 2012)

I found another legendary - the 63th level spear with all resists. Its weak but hey, its a legendary I dont have.

Anyway the best Act 3 run is:
- start heart of sin the second heart quest
- clear the two cursed tower levels
- beat the spider queen
- clear the arreat crater and azmodan
- rinse and repeat

For me this is the route I get the most experience from. 2 legendaries from the spider queen so far(without even 5 NV stacks), 1 set item from the crater and a bunch of good yellows from azmodan.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 2, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> On the fifth go I finally defeated Diablo. I was on the edge right at the end hoping I don't get killed.
> 
> I had to swap out one skill and change one weapon to a higher LoH weapon to do it but now after all this time I've taken him down.
> 
> Bring on Monster Power 10!



Nice, Congratulations! 



Rios said:


> I found another legendary - the 63th level spear with all resists. Its weak but hey, its a legendary I dont have.
> 
> Anyway the best Act 3 run is:
> - start heart of sin the second heart quest
> ...




That's a very nice run. I'm going to try it out as well.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2012)

I just realised why I was getting so badly raped by Diablo.

I had Fleet Foot active instead of Seize the Initiative which meant that my Armour was down by nearly 2k.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone know where the jeweler plans drop or do they just drop wherever like the blacksmith plans?  Thus far I've only gotten my hands on one and I had to buy it but I've had about 15 blacksmith plans drop.

I gave up on farming Leoric's Signet for a while and am instead focusing on farming Act 3 Inferno with my WD and pouring resources into forging a max level ruby for the exp bonus.


----------



## Rios (Oct 2, 2012)

Keep Depths


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2012)

After patch 4 straight away I got two Jeweller plans. Before then and after I haven't found any.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 2, 2012)

Rios said:


> Keep Depths



I'll have to give that a shot.  Thanks 

It takes an obscene amount of money to forge a max level gem but at least I feel like I'm making progress, unlike with looking for Leoric's Signet where I just ended up with a bunch of level 10 legendaries I didn't want.


----------



## Rios (Oct 2, 2012)

Just buy a radiant star ruby from the AH, its only around 20 million.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't have 20 mil to buy it with.  Right now I have around 500k.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't think it's worth it to buy that gem unless each piece of your gear costs more than 20 million to upgrade, since you can gain more from upgrades than you can from stepping the gem up 1-2 levels. A Perfect Star isn't too bad though, only about 5million.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 2, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I just realised why I was getting so badly raped by Diablo.
> 
> I had Fleet Foot active instead of Seize the Initiative which meant that my Armour was down by nearly 2k.



That alone shouldn't cause you to get raped, I occasionally switch mine for The Guardian's Path


----------



## Rios (Oct 3, 2012)

Was away from my computer most of the day so I decided to record and upload a video of me doing an Azmodan run. It was too smooth, only 3 elite packs when there should be at least 5. 

[YOUTUBE]yNiwNgQ7ijk[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: Looks like I fucked something up because I cant see my mouse cursor T_T


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2012)

I like how you left some rares lying on the ground but Azmodan dropped shit 

Just spent ~500k gold to upgrade my neglected monk a bit, and bam, 50k life and 45k dps in Act 1. That's basically as strong as my wizard, which had a lot more money thrown at it... what the fuck


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I like how you left some rares lying on the ground but Azmodan dropped shit
> 
> Just spent ~500k gold to upgrade my neglected monk a bit, and bam, 50k life and 45k dps in Act 1. That's basically as strong as my wizard, which had a lot more money thrown at it... what the fuck



What did you buy?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> What did you buy?





Everything you see here except the weapon really, which dropped on my wizard. Since it had dex stat, I decided to put some spare change into my Monk and make him look less like someone who just came out of Hell difficulty.
None of the gear is impressive, but it was dirt cheap and combines for some nice stats.

If basic Inferno Gear is really this cheap now, I guess I'll equip one of each Class to at least reach Act 2 Inferno within the near future.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Everything you see here except the weapon really, which dropped on my wizard. Since it had dex stat, I decided to put some spare change into my Monk and make him look less like someone who just came out of Hell difficulty.
> None of the gear is impressive, but it was dirt cheap and combines for some nice stats.
> 
> If basic Inferno Gear is really this cheap now, I guess I'll equip one of each Class to at least reach Act 2 Inferno within the near future.



The reason it's so cheap is because you got next to no resist. Have you taken it for a spin?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2012)

Of course there's no resist at that price level, but that can probably be countered with the Monk's survival/evasive abilities. I can't test if it works in Act 2 until I reach it, but it's not my main char anyway.

Though, with 1.05 and MP0, it might actually be enough. We'll see how that patch turns out.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 3, 2012)

Rios said:


> Was away from my computer most of the day so I decided to record and upload a video of me doing an Azmodan run. It was too smooth, only 3 elite packs when there should be at least 5.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yNiwNgQ7ijk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I fucked something up because I cant see my mouse cursor T_T



There was no sound. Also maybe try to add the keep depths to your runs to get more elites.


Zaru said:


> I like how you left some rares lying on the ground but Azmodan dropped shit
> 
> Just spent ~500k gold to upgrade my neglected monk a bit, and bam, 50k life and 45k dps in Act 1. That's basically as strong as my wizard, which had a lot more money thrown at it... what the fuck



I only pick up level 62 and 63 rares, anything else isn't worth it. If you play enough you can memorize the names.

You may have the life and dps but your defenses are still bad


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 4, 2012)

Got myself an Echoing Fury for just over 5mil. A bloody steal.

Here:


Increased my Attacks Per Second for that weapon to 2.31 and increased my Damage by 4k.

Lost a bit of Life Steal but even without a gem yet and I'm doing so much better.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't remember seeing this in the notes, but on PTR my followers magic find now counts towards the 300% cap (which is a nerf for people that have 300% if that wasn't clear). But I guess only 1 level of monster power makes up for that, and it's one less piece of MF gear to wear when you use a follower.


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2012)

I dont play Diablo with sound, whats the point of hear the same over and over again


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2012)

Immersion? I don't even interrupt character speeches, like Cydaea, the Maiden of Lust I just let her continue talking while running through the Towers and Craters for the 156th time.

Also sound makes me more aware of what is going on in the game, because different monsters, drops, and attacks make different sounds.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 4, 2012)

I very rarely play with sound on. Usually watch something else at the same time, especially when grinding my alts.



insane111 said:


> I don't remember seeing this in the notes, but on PTR my followers magic find now counts towards the 300% cap (which is a nerf for people that have 300% if that wasn't clear). But I guess only 1 level of monster power makes up for that, and it's one less piece of MF gear to wear when you use a follower.



It was in the notes. It was a mistake in the last patch.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 4, 2012)

So for next patch I felt like re-re-rolling since Monks weren't getting anything worthwhile for 1.0.5 and go back to my DH who was my main at the start of the game, who I haven't played since 1.0.3. Luckily, Monks are Dex too so the transition wasn't too bad. Most of the gear was traded over to my DH while selling my Echoing Fury and 2 pieces of my Inna's set while keeping the pants and belt pieces.

Anyways, It didn't take long for everything to sell and picked up a Manticore w/ 2 OS, Dead Man's Legacy, and 2 pieces of Natalya's(non legacy unfortunately) to make my 4 piece.

Sucks that I have to re level my paragon, but I've forgotten how OP/fun DH are, so I don't mind the grind. Already got to 12 in about a day and with the new hellfire rings coming out, it should come along a lot faster.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 4, 2012)

Speaking of Monks:


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2012)

>bought a ring for 900k
>sold it for 4 million

still ballin


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok so I decided to stop being a jackass and to actually go farm. Literally the first elite group drops this


20 million

A valuable lesson: farming is better.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 4, 2012)

Rios said:


> Ok so I decided to stop being a jackass and to actually go farm. Literally the first elite group drops this
> 
> 
> 20 million
> ...


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2012)

shut up, I have a whole bunch of items I cant sell because I have no idea how much are they worth


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 4, 2012)

That's an awesome problem to have. Stop complaining

On a related note, is this worth anything?


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2012)

Not much. Somewhere between 2 and 3 million. It'd be worth way more if it was before 1.04 patch but sadly the new legendary mojos trump every rare one right now.

This thing

is worth anywhere between 10 and 50 million but I cant quite pin it down.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 4, 2012)

I was about to go to sleep just moments before this dropped:




I have no idea how much it's worth or if it's worth something at all. But this has got to be the coolest legendary that dropped so far for me.

Location was Tower of the Cursed Act 3.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 4, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I was about to go to sleep just moments before this dropped:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bleed % chance! The stats! The socket! The Damage!

Would be bloody awesome for a Barb.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

Holy fuck that Skorn. You lucky bastard. I'll probably be able to get a weapon like that sometime NEXT YEAR


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2012)

You are kidding, right? This weapon is somewhere between 10 and 15 million because of its low damage and crit chance. 

There are hundreds and hundreds of Skorns, this one is nothing special, no need for those emotes.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

To put it in TF2 terms, I'm poor and irish, Rios


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll buy you one for 7.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

7 what

I DO NOT UNDERSTAND


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2012)

I got my eyes on a nice Skorn for 4.5 million just for you. You want it or not?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

Of course, but what's the catch

THERE IS ALWAYS A CATCH


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2012)

Just tell me what main stat you need, dexterity or intelligence.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

Intelligence. 

Am I dreaming?


----------



## JH24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Rios said:


> You are kidding, right? This weapon is somewhere between 10 and 15 million because of its low damage and crit chance.
> 
> There are hundreds and hundreds of Skorns, this one is nothing special, no need for those emotes.




You know how to crush someone's hopes, don't you? 

Anyway, my expectations were pretty low to begin with. I've learned that after the last few legendaries although I have to say this one does look impressive.


After passing the 150% MF, I noticed a slow increase in the amount of legendaries and rares with better stats. Current MF with NV stack is 179%.




> Holy fuck that Skorn. You lucky bastard. I'll probably be able to get a weapon like that sometime NEXT YEAR



What is your current MF, Zaru? I started to get better results when I began farming area's with a high monster density (Vaults of the Assassin, Zoltan Kuhle's Archives, Keeps Depths, Battlefields, Rakkis, Tower of the Cursed, etc.)

Even if you have two 30-40 minute sessions each day through area's like these, the chances for a legendary or a good rare drop go up fast. Lots of gold and experience too.


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2012)

I gotta add you before I purchase it, just to be sure you are serious. And no worries, I am not a scammer.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm Zaru#2305.
I'm not worried about you being a scammer, I just don't understand what's in it for you unless you're simply feeling charitable right now


----------



## Rios (Oct 4, 2012)

Not really, I was planning to do this for a long time, see how my damage will change with Skorn.

Well I got a decent one and the damage is 5k lower, I am sure with a superb one it'll be much better, HOWEVER my own mojo is pretty weak right now so it all balances out.

Since reselling the Skorn wont net me that much gold anyway I am giving it out. Just make a good use of it and maybe give it back if you decide to stop playing


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

I now feel indebted. A thousand burning suns worth of thanks for you.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 4, 2012)

Skorn needs life steal for it to be really effective, only problem is life steal immediately raises the price to 50+ million for even the worst rolls.


----------



## Alien (Oct 4, 2012)

Played a bit when 1.04 hit but haven't played for weeks again now. Doubt 1.05 will bring me back either

My barb as of now



in defensive mode so i can farm act3 without paying too much attention


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 4, 2012)

Alien said:


> Played a bit when 1.04 hit but haven't played for weeks again now. Doubt 1.05 will bring me back either
> 
> My barb as of now
> 
> ...



Damn, how much did you pay for that Skorn?


----------



## Alien (Oct 4, 2012)

20M or so iirc.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2012)

That Skorn probably isn't worth more than 2 million now.


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2012)

oh lawd


----------



## Bioness (Oct 5, 2012)

Fuck you Rios.


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2012)

aaaaaaand another legendary. I am not even farming all the time, just doing occasional runs. This path is insane.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2012)

Is it just me or are the "Sell Values" of items a fucking joke
2k-4k merchant gold for items that might make tens of millions on the AH?
So you either get almost nothing or a shitload. There's no real inbetween. I wonder if that's intentional.


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2012)

Thats why you only grab 61-63 level rare items from the ground(excluding rings/amulets) and hope for the best


----------



## perman07 (Oct 5, 2012)

Alien said:


> Played a bit when 1.04 hit but haven't played for weeks again now. Doubt 1.05 will bring me back either
> 
> My barb as of now
> 
> ...


Play barb too. My barb is this (play double whirlwind barb who may/may not suck after 1.05 comes, not sure how the nerfs/buffs will affect it):


My impression of your gear:
- Your boots can be upgraded pretty cheaply. If you want to farm, I suggest getting some +12% movement speed too, being a little bit faster helps a lot.
- Your belt can also be upgraded cheaply.
- I would personally think some all resist on your pants would be worth the reduction in str or vit. 440 all resist isn't that much.
- Some gloves with both crit% and crit damage would help.

What annoys me about the WW build is that it looks bad when you look at the damage, since the shown damage is based of Frenzy, which is based of both weapons. My main damage from Sprint/Run Like the Wind is only based on my main-hand, which is why I can have a stat-stick with sucky dps on my off-hand.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2012)

If only the DPS was higher. Think I could sell it for something?


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2012)

Dont think so


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2012)

Rios said:


> Dont think so



Thought so.

It's like the game saying, 'here have these awesome stats but we're not going to let you use it'


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2012)

On the other hand weird items can sometimes get sold. For example I just sold this for 5 million. I dont see the appeal but oh well


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2012)

Rios said:


> On the other hand weird items can sometimes get sold. For example I just sold this for 5 million. I dont see the appeal but oh well



The life regen is good and good Int. Not having res is the worst part.

MY shit hasn't been selling for the last week. Getting a little pissed off at that.


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2012)

hah I just realized this armor costs as much as Zaru's Skorn. Weird shit I am telling ya.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2012)

I think it's better to have a nice mix of life stats. Life regen is useful for when you're in between monster packs or you get a Jailer or Waller and can't hit anything but get hurt by something else.


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2012)

Got outbid in the last fucking second again. 700k, if I had 800k more it was mine. Man I hate this system so damn much.

Now I need to stop playing for a couple of days just to recover from this rage.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2012)

Stupid shit I've seen:

Not putting a high buyout on an item. Could get a lot more money from someone who really wants it. No downside.

Or even better: Putting a bid as high as the buyout, instead of clicking buyout. What the actual fuck.


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2012)

People who dont put a buyout are stupid, no question about it. But still, they are the best source of good items. If you are lucky and the guy who frantically clicks the bid button doesnt outid you in the last second.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't understand why people still try to snipe, the system specifically prevents it. They think they're sniping, but they're actually not (unless every single bidder is just trying to be a cheapskate). 

I think it's mainly because most people still don't know how the auto bid system works.


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2012)

eeeeeh fuck it, I just bought another mojo for half the price. Bid it of course. Hopefully I ruined a poor sucker's day.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I don't understand why people still try to snipe, the system specifically prevents it. They think they're sniping, but they're actually not (unless every single bidder is just trying to be a cheapskate).
> 
> I think it's mainly because most people still don't know how the auto bid system works.



I'm one of those people. How does the system work?


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2012)

Its easy as pie. Pin down an item you like(dont bid yet). Wait for when the bid time becomes <1m . Count 55 seconds. Pour every bit of gold into that item. 

The mistake I made was waiting for 35 seconds so the guy had time to catch up.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 5, 2012)

Rios said:


> Thats why you only grab 61-63 level rare items from the ground(excluding rings/amulets) and hope for the best



Total noob question but how do you identify an items level before you grab it?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2012)

Once you farm enough, you recognize item type prefixes/suffixes.
I'm not at that point yet


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 5, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Once you farm enough, you recognize item type prefixes/suffixes.
> I'm not at that point yet



True.

I can recognize maybe 1/2 of the weapons/armor levels before i id them, just by what their genernic, un-id'd label is. But not everything.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Total noob question but how do you identify an items level before you grab it?



Press ctrl and hover the mouse over the item and you'll see all the item details.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm one of those people. How does the system work?



What you're supposed to do is enter the maximum amount you are willing to pay. It will keep automatically bidding for you up to that point.

So say there's an item up for 1 million. If you enter a 10 million bid and nobody else bids, you will only pay the 1 million and be refunded 9 million.

Or if someone comes along and tries to bid 6 million on that item, it will automatically outbid them for you and raise the current bid to 6.x million. In that case, if the auction ends there you'll pay 6.x million and get the remainer of your "maximum" bid back.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2012)

insane111 said:


> What you're supposed to do is enter the maximum amount you are willing to pay. It will keep automatically bidding for you up to that point.
> 
> So say there's an item up for 1 million. If you enter a 10 million bid and nobody else bids, you will only pay the 1 million and be refunded 9 million.
> 
> Or if someone comes along and tries to bid 6 million on that item, it will automatically outbid them for you and raise the current bid to 6.x million. In that case, if the auction ends there you'll pay 6.x million and get the remainer of your "maximum" bid back.



Oh shit, all this time I thought that it was bots, every time I bid and someone else bid higher.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Oh shit, all this time I thought that it was bots every time I bid and someone else bid higher.



A lot of people still think that 

I still see posts about it on the battle.net forums, it should probably be explained more clearly in the bid window.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2012)

It really does seem odd that they kept such a massive feature so obscure.


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2012)

Just do what I said, thats how you win bid wars and almost always snatch an underpriced item.

The other way is to wait for 1d12h underpriced item to pop out and try to snipe it but thats ridiculously boring. Farming is just better even when you are unlucky.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Total noob question but how do you identify an items level before you grab it?



You remember their names. I've grabbed so many rare items I remember all their levels now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 6, 2012)

I need to increase my max life and crit damage.


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2012)

buying low selling high 101 right here



bought these shoulders for 60k



sold them for 3 million

You can also see The Rage bringing me 2.5 million easy money. Just wait for the right 1d12h items and you'll make a fortune rather fast.

The thing is.........its so fucking boring and lame


----------



## eHav (Oct 6, 2012)

i wish i had the time and patience to scout the AH like that to make me some money, through my hours of diablo i only found one item worth millions, wich sold for 15mil, and i've had to live off that since then, because nothing worth selling ever drops for me. i can sell some things for 100k sometimes, but it isnt worth it at all. bah


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2012)

In the first couple months I was able to find crazy deals just from regularly searching upgrades for myself. It was like "hey, click here for a free $20" all over the place.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 6, 2012)

Is there some kind of table online which shows where all the Legendaries drop?


----------



## Rios (Oct 6, 2012)

I got myself some sweet upgrades




Damage is 112k, life is 75k. Its amazing how I keep steadily increasing my damage while keeping the HP in check. Boots are next.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 6, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Is there some kind of table online which shows where all the Legendaries drop?



I'm pretty sure there are specific "Areas" where certain items drop. As long as they are within the level range they will drop there.


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

Correction: 115k damage with 76k life. And almost 700 dexterity pek


----------



## insane111 (Oct 7, 2012)

Do you have Prowlers? I bet you'll like 24% run speed more than a damage upgrade. It's amazing.


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

I sold them all. The thing is, since I only farm the tower of the cursed + azmodan I dont have to run much.


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

Just got JH24's wand, although his is obviously better.



EDIT: And 5 minutes later this falls with just the right stats.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rios said:


> I sold them all. The thing is, since I only farm the tower of the cursed + azmodan I dont have to run much.




You have a very efficient farming method, I like it. But don't you get bored of doing the same run over and over?


Very nice dps by the way.


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

Its 10 minutes long and I am doing them in bursts while listening to something interesting in the background. Makes me wonder how many legendaries I'll be getting if I was farming the whole day. I got 3 today but after getting so many I dont feel like farming anymore for the day. You can say 1 legendary is my threshold : P


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

I just got my 4th legendary for today, Inna's belt with vitality as its random affix.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2012)

People are hoping that they'll be able to farm their own upgrades once 1.05 is out, but I won't bet on it 

It's a hen and egg problem: Do we hardly find upgrades because it's easy to buy better stuff from the AH, or do we buy better stuff from the AH because we hardly find upgrades?

Also how the hell did people motivates themselves to farm for days only to get like one or two decent items back in D2? I keep seeing people talking about that like it was a good thing.


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

Its not complicated at all. We farm to find good stuff. The AH exists so we can get profits out of our good stuff and eventually buy other good stuff we can use. So unlike "farming to find something specific for YOU' its "farming to find something you can sell".

I dont see any problem with it. The trade in D2 was slow and tedious, the runs were repetitive and the end all items(rares) hardly made such a huge impact.

People hate on the AH because they are poor and think every rich guy must be cheating or boting.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 7, 2012)

I need to get my vit up. Even with 800 resist and 6200 armour my health pool goes low way too often.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 7, 2012)

I think most people could tolerate farming in D2 because there was a super fun endgame to use that gear on (PVP). The reason people are getting pissed at D3 is because they feel like it's a waste of time since there's nothing else to do.

I guarantee the game would have more than double its current population if PVP was in the game at launch. Jay Wilson is a moron.


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

I had a paladin with 95 all resists, all resists aura, all resists gear and all resists charms. Also some absorb for healing. What I did was to declare duel on all sorceresses in game. Fun times never ended


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

FINALLY IT CAME TO ME  !!!!!!!


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 7, 2012)

Dear lord, is that like 6 in one day?


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

Yup, and I wasnt even farming the whole day.

Anyway I am planning to get some real money for this sweet sweet baby.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2012)

>500 strength, holy shit


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

You are playing with a barbarian now arent you.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 7, 2012)

Rios said:


> FINALLY IT CAME TO ME  !!!!!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




I've been doing the same run as you now and I've only found one shitty legendary


----------



## perman07 (Oct 7, 2012)

High damage, high strength, high crit damage and a socket on a sought  after rare legendary... How lucky can you get


----------



## insane111 (Oct 7, 2012)

+26k with nothing socketed and 0 int, I wanna see how much one of those would give me


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

Its misleading. I just put my gem inside it, a grand total of 109k damage, 6k lower than my original. Obviously its going to be different if it was 500 intelligence.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 7, 2012)

I just got killed by the Lord of Lag and on the long walk of shame back to my spot I saw this that I missed before:


I don't think it'll be worth much but I have no idea about shields.


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

Somewhere between 200 and 300k


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2012)

Any idea when the patch will go live? Is Wednesday likely?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't think that they've given a date.

So it's going to be soon™ .


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

When Half Life 3 gets released.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rios said:


> Its misleading. I just put my gem inside it, a grand total of 109k damage, 6k lower than my original. Obviously its going to be different if it was 500 intelligence.



Weird I thought I remembered reading that they fixed it to account for offhands, guess its still fucked up. 

The thing about Skorn for Wizards is that the slow attack speed/high weapon damage is actually a lot better for certain spells. I don't know if WD's have any spells like that though.


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

I can vouch for my bats. Probably zombie bears too. These two are the hardest hitting spells we've got so oneshotting with Skorn is perfectly possible.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 7, 2012)

edit: this explains it better, I'm mainly talking about spells liek this


----------



## Rios (Oct 7, 2012)

So damage over time? Acid cloud I guess


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 7, 2012)

Act 3 NM Witch Doctor and I've hit lvl50. I get about one level every 15-20 minutes:




insane111 said:


> Weird I thought I remembered reading that they fixed it to account for offhands, guess its still fucked up.
> 
> The thing about Skorn for Wizards is that the slow attack speed/high weapon damage is actually a lot better for certain spells. I don't know if WD's have any spells like that though.



They fucked it up again after the latest patch.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 8, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Weird I thought I remembered reading that they fixed it to account for offhands, guess its still fucked up.
> 
> The thing about Skorn for Wizards is that the slow attack speed/high weapon damage is actually a lot better for certain spells. I don't know if WD's have any spells like that though.


Even barbarians have skills that work like that. Run like the wind which is the main damage output from double ww barbarians scales off weapon damage from the main hand, though attack speed plays a part, which is why you'll see lots of barbarians with slow, heavy-hitting mace main-hands and fast low-dps high stat dagger off-hands.

And Earthquake is supposedly a more often a main skill for barbs with 2-handers with tons of weapon damage since that scales directly off weapon damage.


----------



## Rios (Oct 8, 2012)

I think I am going to level up a barb to 60 just to test the Skorn. I mean the Skorn with the closest damage is 1415 with almost min crit damage and less strength. I wanna play with this overpowered thing for a bit before I decide to sell it. Its great so its always gonna be expensive, no need to rush it.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 8, 2012)

What Rios leveling another character! No way!

Also Hardcore Witch Doctor is at 50 now...just a little bit further...


----------



## Xrdv (Oct 8, 2012)

After some months not getting any legendaries got 2 the last couple of days 

Both sucked


----------



## JH24 (Oct 8, 2012)

Rios said:


> FINALLY IT CAME TO ME  !!!!!!!



Wow! :amazed I didn't even think those stats could go that high. Good find, man.


I've started doing Rios' Tower of the Cursed/Azmodan runs as well, and I must say it's fun. Only takes a few minutes, doesn't drain much of real life, but still gives a load of experience and gold. Haven't had much luck with drops, but I do notice that the quality of the stats is slowly increasing now my MF is getting higher as well. (185% with 5 NV stacks)


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 8, 2012)

So anyone believe in this "loot server" theory going around?


----------



## Rios (Oct 8, 2012)

Doesnt hurt to try.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 8, 2012)

Found myself a  with a socket after downing Azmodan.



StrawHatCrew said:


> So anyone believe in this "loot server" theory going around?



Yeah, saw it and I tried it but after starting a whole load of games I could never get a right server so I stopped.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 8, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> So anyone believe in this "loot server" theory going around?




I read about it, and even tried it out for a few times. Didn't really notice a difference and it's a pain restarting a new game everytime the server number doesn't match.


It's possible that some servers are a bit more "generous" with the random generation than others, but personally I don't think it's worth it all. (If it's even true)


There are a lot of differences at times between certain runs though. Some runs only have one or two Elites, while others have at least six or more.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 8, 2012)

Rios said:


> Doesnt hurt to try.



What's the point you trying?

Every page on this thread has at least one post of you finding one or more legendaries.


----------



## Rios (Oct 8, 2012)

Made a run, got a radiant star topaz design, sold it for 2,5 million. Nothing special.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 8, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> So anyone believe in this "loot server" theory going around?



Tried it for a couple hours.  Managed to get onto a couple of servers with good numbers but didn't notice any significant change in drops.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 8, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Found myself a  with a socket after downing Azmodan.




Great to hear.  Hopefully you'll be able to get a nice amount of gold from it. (Unless you're going to use it)


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 8, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Great to hear.  Hopefully you'll be able to get a nice amount of gold from it. (Unless you're going to use it)



It's got Int on it so it's useless to me. Hopefully it'll sell.


----------



## Rios (Oct 8, 2012)

Just got the Immortal King belt from my second run. Pretty shitty stats tho.


----------



## Rios (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh, its still worth 15 million, forget what I said.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 9, 2012)

The last item I found worth more than 1 million was on 9/22

I hate this game


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 9, 2012)

insane111 said:


> The last item I found worth more than 1 million was on 9/22
> 
> I hate this game



Where are you farming?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 9, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Where are you farming?



Act 3 Keep Depths/Tower/Crater levels. 

I've gotten 10 legendaries since the patch in A3, problem is 9 of them were completely worthless.


----------



## Rios (Oct 9, 2012)

See that Shifting Runners?


bought for 100k, sold for 10 million 

Rest of the items are for my barb currently on Nightmare so they dont count.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2012)

Sold my Tyrael's for just over 11mil.

I originally put it up much higher but didn't receive any bids. Put it up for 1mil bid and 20mil buyout and that's where the bidding ended.

I'm sure I could have gotten a lot more for it.

@Rios, what were the stats on that thing?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 10, 2012)

I got that stupid run speed legendary mace and sold it for 200k, that's my highlight of yesterday


----------



## Rios (Oct 10, 2012)

Always try to force buyouts. Especially when it comes to legendary items, timing is key with them

Anyway the stats were

a pants with
47 strength
42 dexterity
158 vitality
43 lightning reistance
54 all resist
388 armor
2 sockets

The guy who sold them for 100k was probably new.


----------



## eHav (Oct 10, 2012)

how were those pants worth 10 mil? stats are barely impressive


----------



## Rios (Oct 10, 2012)

A monk with lightning resist as his primary resist would have effectively 100 all resist with the pants. On top of 150 vitality, 850+ armor and 100+ dexterity.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2012)

The Dex is a bit low but the 2 sockets make up for that.

I'd still say 10mil is high for that or maybe I'm pricing stuff too low (even though they never bloody sell).


----------



## insane111 (Oct 10, 2012)

For some reason chest pieces in general seem to be overpriced in comparison to other slots


----------



## Rios (Oct 10, 2012)

The thing most people without billions of gold already figured out is that you cant have everything in every slot. 

Shoulders, chest armor and pants are thus used to boost your defense.

As for chest pieces........damn the prices for the set ones are pretty crazy.


----------



## Rios (Oct 10, 2012)

Got outbid by 1 million again. There goes my +50 vitality, +20 intelligence pants upgrade T_T


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 10, 2012)

So I just had this drop but I can't decide how much I should sell it for.



Any suggestions?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 10, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> So I just had this drop but I can't decide how much I should sell it for.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



My experience with Bo's like that is that it's not going to sell, mainly because of the low DPS.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 10, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> So I just had this drop but I can't decide how much I should sell it for.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



1657    gold.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 10, 2012)

Installed the newest client for the PTR 1.0.5 this evening, this one does work. No error messages anymore when logging in.


It was pretty fun testing it a bit. Standard 1.0.5 Inferno has an even bigger gap with 1.0.4. Inferno than I thought. In 1.0.5 I could actually stand still when fighting Elite Phasebeasts, I had to kite to weaken them first in 1.0.4.

MP1 gives a 25% GF/MF bonus and (from my experience) still feels quite a bit easier than 1.0.4 Inferno. Would definitely make for more comfortable and efficient farming.

MP2 feels closest to 1.0.4 Inferno. A little weaker but still feels around the same due to lower armor/resistances stats for a Wizard. Monsters die a bit faster though.


MP3 feels a little harder, it's manageable but I would already be happy with a 25/50% bonus. Haven't tested any higher.


Affixes on items are higher. Items still can have weak/bad stats or weak damage/armor, but it's noticeable how affixes seem to roll higher from MP1 and onwards.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 10, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> My experience with Bo's like that is that it's not going to sell, mainly because of the low DPS.



I was afraid of that, I was hoping the 3 types of life gain and dex might raise its value some.  Oh well.


----------



## Rios (Oct 10, 2012)

I finally hit 25% dodge thanks to this little baby


Also 78k life(70k when I am with a MF gem) gem and 116k damage. Could be a bit higher but I have to sacrifice dodge for that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 10, 2012)

Rios said:


> I finally hit 25% dodge thanks to this little baby
> 
> 
> Also 78k life(70k when I am with a MF gem) gem and 116k damage. Could be a bit higher but I have to sacrifice dodge for that.



Damn dude, how many insane mojos do you have?  I had to buy the one I have right now and its not even that great.


----------



## Rios (Oct 10, 2012)

3 things of the deep, one serpent and one zunimassa mojo set piece. I should start selling them before the prizes drop.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2012)

20 yards pickup radius on a single item


----------



## insane111 (Oct 10, 2012)

Daily run: vendored every single item

cya tomorrow


----------



## Xrdv (Oct 11, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Daily run: vendored every single item
> 
> cya tomorrow



I feel your pain.


@Bioness
To low DPS on that Daibo apart from the LoH the rest of the stats are not that hot. you might get some money out of it but not much


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2012)

*yawn* got myself an Inna spirit stone
It does have 6% crit chance so hopefully I'll be able to sell it for 15 million.


----------



## Kumanri (Oct 11, 2012)

Took a Diablo hiatus for one week after achieving 5 lvl 60 characters. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, I got new pants


----------



## insane111 (Oct 11, 2012)

Kumanri said:


> Took a Diablo hiatus for one week after achieving 5 lvl 60 characters. Did I miss anything?



I'd probably stay on that hiatus until the 1.0.5 patch (hopefully within the next 2 weeks)


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 11, 2012)

I think this is the best item I've found so far in the game:


How much is it worth?


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2012)

Around 50 million. The Leoric Signet still beats it.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2012)

A few more hours and I'll have my Demon Hunter at level 60, and thus one level 60 character of every class.


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2012)

Seems like a waste of time but hey, what do I know


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> Around 50 million. The Leoric Signet still beats it.




.........


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2012)

You can always get more gold if you wait for the right moment. The trick is to make sure no one else has a similar item within that prize range. Since the key stat here is %life try to find similar pieces, find the lowest price....and put yours one million lower. Force buyback, thats the best thing you can do when it comes to legendary items. There are just too many similar armors hanging around.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> Seems like a waste of time but hey, what do I know



Different priorities. I find no joy in farming endlessly on the same character.


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2012)

I guess in the end it comes down to how much money you spent on the AH and how many pieces of your equipment are brought from there.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 11, 2012)

This game can be so unpredictable at times. No legendaries dropped for days and now in 1 minute two of them dropped from champion packs. I was still fighting the Elite Phasebeasts and then an Elite Soul Lasher pack joined in. I was surprised, to say the least, seeing two legendary items next to each other.

Neither were anything special though.


Location was Tower of the Damned Level 3.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> You can always get more gold if you wait for the right moment. The trick is to make sure no one else has a similar item within that prize range. Since the key stat here is %life try to find similar pieces, find the lowest price....and put yours one million lower. Force buyback, thats the best thing you can do when it comes to legendary items. There are just too many similar armors hanging around.



That's the first thing I checked. There's no other at the time of posting %life.

The only problem is the other random stat is pretty useless.


----------



## Rios (Oct 11, 2012)

There were at least 6 others with at least 10% life.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 11, 2012)

What a strange evening. A third legendary within half an hour dropped. "Shenlong Relentless Assault."

Never had this happen before.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2012)

Done. Every class on level 60. 

I thought the 1500% damage trail on DH's vault was a bug that got fixed? It does way more damage than any other DH ability and can be spammed


----------



## JH24 (Oct 12, 2012)

^

Nice, congratulations.

Of all the classes you played, which one did you enjoy the most?


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll make Act 3 runs with 305% MF from now on. Lets see if there will be a difference.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2012)

JH24 said:


> ^
> 
> Nice, congratulations.
> 
> Of all the classes you played, which one did you enjoy the most?



Hard to say since only my wizard had proper time in Inferno, with more total playtime than all the others combined. So different standards apply - what is fun for 20 hours might not be fun for >100 hours in Inferno. I'll thus rank only the other 4 classes which all got about ~20 hours.

In terms of playstyle, my just finished demon hunter turned out the most fun once trail of cinders was unlocked in Hell. I had something like a "Vault build", where I would rush through the map at crazy speeds and basically kill everything just by vaulting through it, while tactically managing other skills to refill my discipline, placing Bola shots and Razor Shuriken at the right spots, etc... I felt like that was really fun gameplay, since my usage of the skills and my timing mattered as much as my stats (I could still be killed fast due to carelessness)

Barbarian is next in line.
Barbarian felt really "powerful", the visual and audio design of that class packs a real "punch". Seismic slamming through a horde of enemies is amazing. Also, the Jump ability rocks, since it often allows for crazy shortcuts over a cliff of the level design. Refilling fury by dashing into a group of enemies, jumping out of tight spots etc... it was fun and rewarding. 

Witch doctor comes in third.
With the Gargantuan to soak up damage, and damage increasing abilities like Soul Harvest, it was a blast to kill shit with flying bats. And watching Firebombs jump around (including destructible objects) was fun.

Monk is placed last. Too slow, took too long to kill shit, if I wanted to survive I had to use rather boring abilities that increased my stats or made me avoid taking damage while standing still, rather than being tactical.


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2012)

DH and Barb = overpowered.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2012)

Well they fill the dps/paragon level etc. rankings, for obvious reasons. Playing other classes made me realize just how limited my wizard is. All those "damage over time" spells suck donkey balls. 

A barbarian can just jump into a group of enemies and make them lose 700% weapon damage of their life (rend with range upgrade) over 5 seconds while still being to attack in other ways, for basically no resource cost since he gains that fury back in like 2 seconds. Or, well whirlwind.

What does a wizard do? hit and run forever or wait for Archon to cool down?


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2012)

Dont ask me, the only 60 level hero I've played is WD


----------



## insane111 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have Wiz/Barb/DH at 60. When I got 60 on my DH I was wishing I had played one from the start instead of Wizard. Barb is even more overpowered, but I'm more a ranged player. 

The only way a Wizard can compete with their speed is the permanent archon build. But that build has non-existant mobility, you can only go as fast as your run speed. While Barbs/DH can sprint and vault around constantly


----------



## perman07 (Oct 12, 2012)

I love my barb, and I'm starting to get my double WW-farming to become kind of efficient. Got 2 legendaries yesterday while doing the Alkaizer route, a Compass Rose and a Vile Ward. Both probably worth around 4-10 million, which is nothing compared to Rios's shit, but I'm still pleased with it


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2012)

I am taking a break actually. Too many good games(no, not Borderlands 2 and Torchlight 2) were released and I wanna play them.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 12, 2012)

@ Zaru

Thanks for the detailed explanation about the classes you played. I really appreciate it.

From the way you described it, Demon Hunter sounds like a lot of fun. I'm considering starting a second character and I'm have difficulty choosing between a DH or a Witch Doctor.



Played a bit of Inferno Act 4 on the PTR. Wow, at normal Inferno it almost feels like Act 4 Hell. I never played Act 4 as much as it wasn't as efficient because it takes longer to kill Elites. But now it is a lot more tempting as it is easier to move through it, even if just at MP 0.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> I am taking a break actually. Too many good games(no, not Borderlands 2 and Torchlight 2) were released and I wanna play them.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 12, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Well they fill the dps/paragon level etc. rankings, for obvious reasons. Playing other classes made me realize just how limited my wizard is. All those "damage over time" spells suck donkey balls.
> 
> A barbarian can just jump into a group of enemies and make them lose 700% weapon damage of their life (rend with range upgrade) over 5 seconds while still being to attack in other ways, for basically no resource cost since he gains that fury back in like 2 seconds. Or, well whirlwind.
> 
> What does a wizard do? hit and run forever or wait for Archon to cool down?




Sorry, but you aren't entirely being fair here. A Wizard has good choices as well, but you have to stick with a certain strategy and build your character around it.


You can go for high damage, high defense, CM Wizard, a wizard with high arcane power, etc. While a Wizard is probably more at home in a group as ranged fighter/damage-dealer, it's still capable of working on its own.


In the end I went for a CM/Archon Wizard. Using Arcane Hydra/Crystal skin/Duplicates/Prismatic and Living Lightning. Yeah, it's build around Archon but thanks to Living Lightning I can use Archon (against Elites) almost every time. In the rare cases I can't, I use duplicates (and Hydra) to distract Elites and use LL to get the last bit of cooldown removed.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2012)

Have I finally found something decent?
Comparable rings are all in the 9 digit gold range 
There's one with more damage but otherwise almost the same stats currently being bid for 700 million. Jesus.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 12, 2012)

The thing about act 4 is that it has the exact same drop rates as 3. It's shorter which = less elite packs, and the packs are usually harder than A3 and take longer to kill. That's why nobody does it


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2012)

Zaru do you really need to ask if you found a decent piece? Or are you trying to show off, what are you Rios? (just kidding love ya).

But yeah that ring and the Zunimassa's Marrow are actually the two pieces I want from that set.

@ insane111 Act 4 does give more experience per monster and has one of the highest mobs per area ratio, a big problem of it is that it is too high and hard and random.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2012)

Of course I'm showing off. This is the first time I might have found something that's not junk


----------



## Alien (Oct 12, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Have I finally found something decent?
> Comparable rings are all in the 9 digit gold range
> There's one with more damage but otherwise almost the same stats currently being bid for 700 million. Jesus.



Obvious vendor trash 

Will give you 5 ref for it because i'm feeling generous


----------



## JH24 (Oct 12, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Have I finally found something decent?
> Comparable rings are all in the 9 digit gold range
> There's one with more damage but otherwise almost the same stats currently being bid for 700 million. Jesus.




Wow! :amazed Great find, Zaru. If you're planning to sell it, I hope you get a lot of gold from it. Looking good.



insane111 said:


> The thing about act 4 is that it has the exact same drop rates as 3. It's shorter which = less elite packs, and the packs are usually harder than A3 and take longer to kill. That's why nobody does it




Yeah, you're right. I don't understand why they didn't gave for example some better drop rates for Act 4. The longer time you need to finish it doesn't make it really efficient. But with 1.0.5. I probably start doing more Act 4 runs to vary things a little, and personally I really like the look of Act 4.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 12, 2012)

That ring is crazy, pretty sure you could get at least $100 for that (on US, dunno what EU prices are). 

If I found an item like that I'd be too tempted to sell it even though its a big upgrade


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2012)

Somewhere between 250 and 300 million, just like my Skorn. Actually my Skorn is probably just 200 so whatever.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 12, 2012)

Since prices are going to get raped in 1.0.5 I wouldn't even consider keeping any upgrades right now. Sell it, then buy the same item for half price after the patch.


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2012)

Great items will always be expensive. There is a reason why their prices dont drop even though more and more of them have been found.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2012)

While the ring gave me a nice upgrade, I'll try getting some gold from it. Might be able to upgrade every other part of my gear then, which will make me stronger in the end.


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2012)

Too bad your main character isnt Barbarian. Could have given you the Skorn++ for that ring.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> Great items will always be expensive. There is a reason why their prices dont drop even though more and more of them have been found.



Drop rates being doubled is a big deal though, people have been reporting that it's raining legendaries on the PTR. Maybe prices going down by half is an exaggeration, but I think they'll definitely go down. Actually you could say they more than doubled it because everyone will have more bonus MF too, and the fact that those 51-57 items can no longer drop means more 58-63 legendaries on top of that.


----------



## Rios (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been judging it based on the Zunimassa chest armor price. Even though there are thousands of them their price is still the same. Why? Because every WD needs one. Just like every WD needs a Zunimassa ring with crit chance. 

So it comes down to this: previously poor WDs will get richer because of the better drops and will seek out the higher end items for the class. Even though there will be more of the merchandise there will be more customers too.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2012)

I just spent all my gold (800k) on an item that I thought would be a major upgrade, but just now I realized that I went for the wrong main stat  Oh well, I guess my monk or dh can use it


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2012)

^ I've done that before Zaru, it is the blessing and curse of having 60s for multiple classes


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2012)

With this I can deal up to 125k damage.


Crazy shit, will try it for awhile.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 13, 2012)

A witch doctor walking around with a small dagger.. Shit doesn't even make sense.

Wish they had put more restrictions on what different classes could use.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2012)

Not any more sense than a wizard holding a gigantic double-handed axe.


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2012)

hot damn, this thing could very well be 50mil+


----------



## insane111 (Oct 13, 2012)

I should start logging my runs to show how super awesome my luck is

09/10 - 1 run - Vendored every single item
10/10 - 1 run - Vendored every single item
11/10 - 2 runs - Vendored every single item
12/10 - 2 runs - 37 mf/int amulet that sold for 100k, vendored everything else


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 13, 2012)

Rios said:


> hot damn, this thing could very well be 50mil+



The lack of any resist could be a problem. If I used that I'd lose around 100 resist so it would be someone who's got insanely high resist stats who'd get that.


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9T8oG5sE9iI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Oct 13, 2012)

Natalya helm with 160 dex 60 vit. Apparently its quite expensive.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 13, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Not any more sense than a wizard holding a gigantic double-handed axe.


Indeed. Thus why I said...


perman07 said:


> Wish they had put more restrictions on what different classes could use.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2012)

I was looking at the rankings yesterday and saw that guy at 99, good stuff.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 13, 2012)

lol I like this, it's so obnoxious that there's no way you can miss them 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKI6vCSCPxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Oct 13, 2012)

insane111 said:


> lol I like this, it's so obnoxious that there's no way you can miss them
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKI6vCSCPxw[/YOUTUBE]



The fact that Blizzard felt they needed to do this shows not only how desperate they are for approval, but also how low they think of their fans' cognitive functions.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 14, 2012)

haha, well I've got terrible vision so it'll help me out. Although the giant beam of light is a bit overboard, an option to change the color of legendaries would have been enough for me.


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2012)

Just make them purple. Or pink. We have unicorns for fucks sake.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2012)

Got 127,500,000 after taxes from the ring. Less than I wished for, but still a sudden hundredfold wealth increase.

Finally, I can upgrade


----------



## JH24 (Oct 14, 2012)

^

Congratulations!  Looking forward to see what you're going to upgrade. 

But be careful not to spend it too fast (I know from my own experience) If necessary make a list of what you want to accomplish for the character you want to upgrade and build around that character's strategy/skills.


If you decide to upgrade your Wizard, I could probably help with finding gear within the game.


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2012)

So just 150 million? This could have been way more expensive D:


----------



## insane111 (Oct 14, 2012)

HOLY SHIT I GOT MY FIRST 1.04 SET ITEM


*Spoiler*: __ 




IK gloves that sell for 300k
fuck you


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2012)

Friday - 3 legendaries
yesterday - 4 legendaries
today - 0

must be the weather


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> The fact that Blizzard felt they needed to do this shows not only how desperate they are for approval, *but also how low they think of their fans' cognitive functions*.



For approval is one thing but how does it demonstrate how low they think of their fans' cognitive functions?

Players have been suggesting those improvements to legendary drops for months on the forums.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 14, 2012)

MY Zunimassa's is just not selling.

I put it down to 35mil and still no bite. Time to put it even lower.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been playing a bit with PTR this evening. The more time I spend with it, the more I'm looking forward to 1.0.5.


Monster density feels higher in Act 4. I've done several runs, and unless it was just a coincidence, monsters were almost everywhere. Some other players mentioned it as well. It feels the amount of Elites have increased as well.


New Rare/Champion packs have been added to 1.0.5. My first encounter was with this pack below. 



I can't really recall having seen these blue ones before in Act 4.





One of the abilities of the new shrines. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





This one gives a 25% movement bonus and increased pickup radius. It brought my movement speed to 49%.




Act 4 Keywarden.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 14, 2012)

Man, that's 10x more then mine. Bloody insane.


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2012)

insane111 said:


> HOLY SHIT I GOT MY FIRST 1.04 SET ITEM
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



For the record I just got a pair of useless IK gloves too XD


----------



## Rios (Oct 14, 2012)

I have almost the whole set now.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 14, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I've been playing a bit with PTR this evening. The more time I spend with it, the more I'm looking forward to 1.0.5.
> 
> 
> Monster density feels higher in Act 4. I've done several runs, and unless it was just a coincidence, monsters were almost everywhere. Some other players mentioned it as well. It feels the amount of Elites have increased as well.
> ...



Yeah they never had an elite or champion pack, oh I can see the delicious tears as those things one shoot players with their hammer arms.


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2012)

I just sold my Strongarm bracers for 60 million, who said I cant get 50+ for them?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 15, 2012)

Seems like patch is being released tomorrow.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2012)

That would be sweet, 1.05 can't come soon enough, but where did you get that info?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2012)

So I wasted 8 million on a MF amulet. Come on, I need 2 more weeks of the old version


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2012)

First run after I came back and I got Zunimassa boots with vitality worth 60 million. See, I dont need this new patch, I am already swimming in loot. Now with the double drop rates everyone else will swim right next to me T_T


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe you'll swim in even better loot?


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe, but the whole struggle to get there loses its meaning.

First, the catacombs, then slowly making my way to doing Butcher runs, beating Act 2 and Act 3 by myself, buying a MF gear to run Act 1 for expensive rares, gradually upgrading my gear to make Act 3 runs a joke, then finally running it with 300+ MF with 0 problems.

Instead with 1.05 we'll have guys who just come to Inferno, beat everything up to Act 3 because it will be so easy, find some uber legendary because the drops will be so unreasonably high......its disgraceful.

Double drops AND making monsters weaker AND having a way to get the most powerful legendaries from Act 1 without breaking a sweat? Bullshit.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2012)

I am sincerely confused about class balance.

Comparing my Wizard's profile to your Witch Doctor, I have
-slightly more life
-slightly more intelligence
-more critical hit chance
-Lower, but comparable damage (88k dps, 40.5% arcane orb crits in the 250-300k range)
-more Armor and similar resistances (with Energy Armor activated)

And that's at over 40 paragon levels below you.

Yet I can't even DREAM of rolling through act 3 the way you do. Maybe I should just throw it all on my witch doctor


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2012)

Or maybe you need life leech


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2012)

Doesn't really work with a wizard build that relies on slow but powerful attacks, the healing would be minimal.


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2012)

Then maybe your build is not optimal.



Not the best builds but something you can use for reference.

You can also google "Wizard with Skorn" for Skorn specific builds.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 15, 2012)

I logged in for a few minutes to test something, these boots dropped with 1 stack and the pants dropped with 2 stacks and no mf gear.


*Spoiler*: __ 











No wonder I haven't been finding anything, mf gear actually decreases your MF


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 15, 2012)

Those boots are nice


----------



## insane111 (Oct 15, 2012)

No move speed kinda sucks


----------



## Rios (Oct 15, 2012)

oh and by the way this weapon is so awesome I felt the need to make a thread on the official forum showing it off


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 15, 2012)

Rios said:


> oh and by the way this weapon is so awesome I felt the need to make a thread on the official forum showing it off



Took me a couple of seconds, then I was


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I logged in for a few minutes to test something, these boots dropped with 1 stack and the pants dropped with 2 stacks and no mf gear.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Where did you get that info and how does that even make sense?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 15, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Where did you get that info and how does that even make sense?



Sarcasm


----------



## insane111 (Oct 15, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Where did you get that info and how does that even make sense?



It was sarcasm. because I haven't found a single item worth more than 1 million gold while having 394% magic find for 2 weeks.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2012)

Well that went right past my head 

And damn, I'm running with less than half of that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 15, 2012)

People are finally bidding on my Zunimassa's Marrow.

I placed the bid start at 20mil and now with 12 hours left it's gone up to 31.5mil. Should be going up a lot more.

Fina-bloody-ly.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 15, 2012)

There's a blue post about the patch now in case in there was any doubts


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2012)

So I won't be able to play it until thursday, bummer. (Busy on all of wednesday, though I might play it in a break at Uni)


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 15, 2012)

I went and bought a couple of things. These are my current stats:

My Monk:


What do you guys think? I need to get a better helm and amulet although a decent amulet is just way too expensive.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2012)

"Thorns: 79" 
Why did they even include thorns in this game... was there ever any use for them, let alone in Inferno?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 15, 2012)

Probably just because it was in D2, which is stupid because it was garbage in that game too.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe someday they'll be made useful again. Possibly by scaling it with weapon damage / main stat. But I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 15, 2012)

I still don't know how to take pictures in game >.>


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2012)

They're saved to the Diablo 3 folder in your user's "documents" when you press Printscreen.
On my Windows 7 it's C:\Users\[Username]\Documents\Diablo III\Screenshots


----------



## insane111 (Oct 15, 2012)

I press ctrl+print screen, which basically copies your screen in the same way you'd copy/paste text. Then you can paste it into paint or whatever and crop/save it


----------



## Bioness (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah that didn't work well....



Also the ctrl + print screen screen shooted the background, this time ignore diablo 3.

I had a program I would record videos in game with and it could also screen shot should I do that instead?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 15, 2012)

weird, it will probably work if you switch the game to windowed or windowed maximized mode though.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 15, 2012)

Windowed fullscreen seems to have fixed it.

Anyway here is my monk





Though looking at the picture I have to say it can get annoying at times when photobucket reduces image size, but I really don't feel like switching image hosting sites as I have a lot of stuff...but suggestions on better sites?



Black Wraith said:


> I went and bought a couple of things. These are my current stats:
> 
> My Monk:
> 
> ...



You need more critical hit damage.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of crit damage the 100% gem is down to 9.5 million, was pretty surprised because they were like 16 million barely a week ago.

edit: oh now it's up to 11 million, should have bought one when I had the chance. Still a big drop either way.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah gems sold on the Auction House are all from account hackers and such because there is no way those prices are making any sort of profit.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 16, 2012)

Dunno if everyone knows about this, but it's nice for checking how much an upgrade on the AH will give you


Seems to be 100% accurate


----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2012)

Why monks seem to deal so little damage?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 16, 2012)

It appears that way, but our skills more than make up for it.

Though the monk community does complain a lot that there are a lack of damage increasing passive and other stuff.


----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2012)

You gotta have faith!


----------



## perman07 (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, monks seem highly mobile though. That punch-teleport thing seems like it works all the time (haven't tried monk, but when I play in a party with a monk they seem to constantly zip around).

Killing speed is only half of movement speed, getting around quickly is the other part. Which is why WW barbs are such good farmers (except for leaving half of their shit behind)


----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2012)

@Zaru

I didnt actually need the 5 million, only one other person bid. Thanks though :33

Anyway the thing I bought was the chest armor.



90k life and almost 120k damage, need to upgrade my gems to pass it


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2012)

+1337 vitality 
After all these years, I still find that number funny.

Also damn, 318? That's a lot of int on a single item.


----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2012)

20 intelligence short from the maximum
4 vitality short from the maximum
1 all resists short from the maximum
2% life short from the maximum

sure it could have been with more vitality instead of dexterity but I like it this way

cant believe I got it for just 73.5 million


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t9Z8yms-1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2012)

"Let's just say I got a little bit bored on the public test realm"


----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2012)

aaaaand I have 120 million gold in the bank again

getting ready for the new patch now


----------



## JH24 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ready for the patch as well, definitely looking forward to it. Act 4 should be a lot more fun and efficient to play through now.


I never was able to play Inferno before it was nerfed, but I read MP 4 is about equal to it. I'm curious to see how Inferno felt before the first changes.


----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2012)

Act 4? I'll be pumping it up in Act 1, maybe up to 8 or 9.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 16, 2012)

With WW barbs, farming is all about keeping Wrath of the berserker up continuously. That is easiest in the densest areas where there are enemies everywhere. Isn't act 3 totally superior to all other acts in that respect?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 16, 2012)

Rios said:


> Act 4? I'll be pumping it up in Act 1, maybe up to 8 or 9.



I think you'll change your mind on that  (the level)

Monsters have an obnoxious amount of health even at 8, I'll predict you will settle on 5 or 6


----------



## Rios (Oct 16, 2012)

First time treasure goblin drops a set item. Nice.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 16, 2012)

Rios said:


> First time treasure goblin drops a set item. Nice.



Awesome, in my experience in the past gobs have barely been worth going after.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 16, 2012)

Am I supposed to pick up 60's and 61's now? I saw a couple people saying that they can all roll level 63 stats now


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 16, 2012)

2 set pieces and 2 keys on my 2 MP7 key runs. Looking good so far!


----------



## insane111 (Oct 16, 2012)

Those boots I got with no run speed sold for $30 

wasn't actually expecting them to sell, they didn't even have a secondary resist

edit: also my first 1.05 legendary 


edit2: the amulet sold for $30 too instantly, shoulda put it up for more


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh come on, why are you Americans playing when we cant be able to for 4 more hours. I am tired of this bullcrap.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just logged in. Too bad I don't have much time to play right now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't like the way the auction how search options are back to alphabetical order.

It was better before.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2012)

Extra Health affix is even more brutal than before.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 17, 2012)

I decided to go and give MP10 a try.

Took me 30 seconds to take down one of those face huger like things in Act 3.

Now I'm on MP3.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2012)

Dont know about the new legendaries but the rare drops are truly insane with 450% MF.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2012)

450? What kind of mf bonus / monster power are you running on?


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2012)

5 monster power right now, I've also got +65% MF from gem and amulet.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah I got 0 decent rares in my run yesterday with 425%, learned that rings can have 46% crit damage though (50 max?)


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2012)

I love how huge the treasure goblins are now. Its so awkward


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 17, 2012)

Rios said:


> Dont know about the new legendaries but the rare drops are truly insane with 450% MF.



Would you mind putting up a pic of what your WD looks like up close right now?  That distant shot and your gear level has piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Rios (Oct 17, 2012)

Sure, here is the profile


but for some reason it doesnt update the new patch stuff, I just bought this amulet for 10 mil and its on me now, 130k damage


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 18, 2012)

Took 4 rounds of each Uber Boss to collect each organ piece for The Hellfire Ring on MP5, but finally crafted one. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Was a little underwhelmed lol



Gonna try it on MP6 tomorrow to up my chances a little and hopefully get a better roll.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2012)

I cant fight the second keykeeper on a higher MP because he one shots me with my own redirected bats. I have to admit, its hilarious.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2012)

The first time I met the act 2 keywarden he immediately dropped a key. Didn't have that luck with the act 1 one.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2012)

I swear those swirly guys' redirect ability when they spin is ridiculous. Nobody else can one shot me for 700k damage on MP2.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2012)

You have to pump up the MP as much as you can if you want to find those delicious new rares.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 18, 2012)

The key boss in act 3 is an asshole

On another note legendary prices are dropping like rocks, whoda thought. Witching Hour is already falling below 30m


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2012)

Rares will be the shit now, especially the new amulets and rings. 100/10 is pretty insane.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 18, 2012)

Since decent gear is getting so cheap I'm considering switching to DH, at least until they put Wizards on even ground with everyone else. Only thing thats been stopping me is that losing 30 levels sucks ass.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2012)

1.05 made things weird. My life and resist is enough to "farm" with monster power 2-4 (depends on the act, due to monster abilities/types), but it takes forever to take down elites. Shaving off 4-10 million hp from elites takes way too long at 90k dps.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2012)

Buy yourself a witching hour belt and a new amulet with big crit damage/chance increase. Regen is the problem, big damage hits solve this problem.

Also fuck Demon Hunters, I'll never make one.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 18, 2012)

IIRC at Paragon 100 you have 300 MF + MP10 250 +75 NV. Giving a max of 525 MF.

Pretty insane. Maybe I'll get there when Diablo 5 comes out.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2012)

You mean 625. Though at the point where you can decently farm mp8 and above, is it even possible to find any upgrades anymore?
They probably have to increase max stats in gear for future patches.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2012)

Got the third key from the second try 

As far as MF goes 400% seems to be the magic number. At least thats what I've noticed.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 18, 2012)

Zaru said:


> 1.05 made things weird. My life and resist is enough to "farm" with monster power 2-4 (depends on the act, due to monster abilities/types), but it takes forever to take down elites. Shaving off 4-10 million hp from elites takes way too long at 90k dps.



That's the main thing bugging me right now, Wizard DPS is bullshit unless you're in Archon. Assuming equivalent gear, every other class except maybe Monks can kill things noticeably faster.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 18, 2012)

I came cross one of the new Elites, hadn't seen this one before.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 18, 2012)

also


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2012)

insane111 said:


> That's the main thing bugging me right now, Wizard DPS is bullshit unless you're in Archon. Assuming equivalent gear, every other class except maybe Monks can kill things noticeably faster.



Wizards need Static Fields again 

(To those that don't know: Static Field was an ability in Diablo 2 that instantly took 25% of the health from enemies around you. That means it takes 2.5 hp from something with 10 hp and 25 million hp from something with 100 million hp.
However, it could never actually KILL anything, as the subsequent attacks got weaker, due to it being a percentage)


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2012)

Wizards are mostly about defense and crowd control, not killing speed. Even with all this life I am still a glass cannon due to lack of good resists and armor(wizards have both with energy armor) and lack of good mobility spell(teleport). I say its a fair deal.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 18, 2012)

I hate Act 2. 

I don't think I'll ever be setting foot in that place for farming.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2012)

The underground ruins dungeons are pretty good for farming though.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 18, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I hate Act 2.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever be setting foot in that place for farming.



Act 2 is my least favorite as well, but I enjoy playing the part starting from the Archives until the end.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 18, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I hate Act 2.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever be setting foot in that place for farming.



Agreed, if I never have to search for Zoltun Kulle's head again it'll be too soon.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2012)

Assassin's vault is the best farming spot next to the towers in Act 3.

I like to farm Act 1 though, the skeletons are just so easy to kill.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2012)

Somehow I think enemies in act 1 are just slower and don't have crazy movement abilities, which makes act 1 easier despite the same "monster level".


----------



## Naruto (Oct 18, 2012)

Vault of the assassin with some mlvl to your tastes, awesome stuff.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2012)

Rios said:


> Assassin's vault is the best farming spot next to the towers in Act 3.
> 
> I like to farm Act 1 though, the skeletons are just so easy to kill.


Isn't Forgotten Ruins pretty much exactly the same as Assassin's vault?


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't stand any act besides act 1. Act 1 seems to be far better designed, more diversity, better layouts, just a better flow in general. While the latter acts feel so samey. 

Didn't play for about a month till last night. MP3 is perfectly doable with my Barb, found a key etc blah blah


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Isn't Forgotten Ruins pretty much exactly the same as Assassin's vault?



Vault of the Assasin has way higher Elite density from my experience.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2012)

Yup, Vault of the Assassin is more populated, the swirly guys and the invisible snakewomen are a hell to fight though.



Zaru said:


> Somehow I think enemies in act 1 are just slower and don't have crazy movement abilities, which makes act 1 easier despite the same "monster level".



Have you tried the bulls  ?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2012)

Rios said:


> Have you tried the bulls  ?



Aside from their ridiculous hp, what's bad about them? They're slow, attack you in an area full of obstacles to move around, and brightly announce their charge attack so that it's entirely your fault when you get hit


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2012)

but they charge from outside the screen sometimes


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2012)

Not if you use the tons of natural obstacles.


----------



## Rios (Oct 18, 2012)

bats cant fly over them


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 18, 2012)

Question. Movement speed or pick up radius?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 18, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Question. Movement speed or pick up radius?



Movement speed, has much more of a benefit.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 18, 2012)

24% movement speed is amazing

pickup radius on 1 item is good enough


----------



## perman07 (Oct 18, 2012)

Have gotten a worse build since I got both. Have a sucky compass rose with 12% movement speed and sucky bracers with pick-up, but both have improved my farming immensely despite making my character weaker.


----------



## Rios (Oct 19, 2012)

The game is going apeshit on me. Every second elite is reflect damage/extra health. They should have removed this combo for being way too punishing.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 19, 2012)

Reflect also needs an animation of some sort. Too many times I have one shoted myself cause I didn't know it was reflect. Something like a big red bubble shield to make it so obvious haha.


----------



## Rios (Oct 19, 2012)

To all Eurofags(Alien included because we need a barb): I made my Infernal Machine. Turns out 4 people can enter with just one. That means if we got one each there is a possibility to find all parts for the ring.

So tell me when you are ready to rock, I am kinda afraid to do the bosses by myself.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2012)

WDs and Wizards really profit from some melee class taking up all the attention. I could even survive in MP8 as long as my friend's monk was keeping them busy in melee.


----------



## Rios (Oct 19, 2012)

Are there good builds for barb with seismic slam? I just got an IK weapon with 100% crit damage(lol) and 8% crit chance for seismic slam.



Zaru said:


> WDs and Wizards really profit from some melee class taking up all the attention. I could even survive in MP8 as long as my friend's monk was keeping them busy in melee.



Is he good :33 ?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 19, 2012)

Rios said:


> To all Eurofags(Alien included because we need a barb): I made my Infernal Machine. Turns out 4 people can enter with just one. That means if we got one each there is a possibility to find all parts for the ring.
> 
> So tell me when you are ready to rock, I am kinda afraid to do the bosses by myself.



I would love to join if you're OK with it. The only problem might be that with my 44k attack I might be more of a hindrance then help.


----------



## Rios (Oct 19, 2012)

As long as you are one hell of a tank it doesnt matter.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 19, 2012)

We can always give it a try.

Do I need to get anything to join you for the fight or one person having everything is all you need?


----------



## Rios (Oct 19, 2012)

yup, just one person with the infernal machine, 3 others can join him

also it disappears after the use so we better make sure we are strong


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 19, 2012)

don't forget that organ chance isn't 100% unless you're @ MP10



I kinda love this game right now tbh .. and I'm not even 60 yet


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2012)

Did you just start playing? What class?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 19, 2012)

nope, technically I started late May or ~early June 


just got Wizard to 54 yesterday :33


wonder if that's a record


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 19, 2012)

anyway, wondering about mercs for a Wizard


atm unsure between scoundrel with some CC (hellrack/windforce or some say - cold damage weapon) & the 3% crit

vs enchatress with Maximus sword (summon fire demon)


----------



## Rios (Oct 19, 2012)

I just hit 46% critical chance. Its so delicious seeing yellow numbers everywhere.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 19, 2012)

I turned off regular damage so I can only see crits, can get to 56% when I use the 5% crit energy armor


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 19, 2012)

How's everyone enjoying the new patch? Worth it to come back? I'm thinking about making a Wizard.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2012)

At the worst, your farming will be more efficient. Also, the whole infernal machine thing is an added motivation.


----------



## Rios (Oct 19, 2012)

You'll be swimming in gold and by that I mean golden items :33


----------



## Kumanri (Oct 20, 2012)

Rios said:


> Are there good builds for barb with seismic slam? I just got an IK weapon with 100% crit damage(lol) and 8% crit chance for seismic slam.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he good :33 ?



Seismic slam build? I just happen to have one. Recommended for babs with sufficient crit chance:
Bash - Pulverize
Battle Rage - Into the Fray
Ignore Pain - Ignorance is Bliss
Seismic Slam - Strength from Earth
Earthquake - The Mountain's Call
War Cry - Impunity

Passives
Ruthless
Weapon Master
Unforgiven


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 20, 2012)

Got my second legendary since patch 5.

Don't think this ones going to sell though.


----------



## Rios (Oct 20, 2012)

I got two legendaries yesterday in the span of 2 minutes while I was dicking around on Act IV.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2012)

What does finding a legendary mean anyway?

Legendaries are more common than a good rare, which are more common than a good legendary.


----------



## Rios (Oct 20, 2012)

Both legendary items I found were good, one was a sever sword with 1000+ damage and a socket, the other was an inquisitor cloak with 180 vitality


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2012)

What's the point of the game dropping white items, anyway? They have no value and you can accidently click on them, requiring to drop them from the inventory.


----------



## Rios (Oct 20, 2012)

Thats what bugs me as well. We had rune words in Diablo 2, so looking for good superior white items was required. They were even quite expensive because you needed to have a certain number of sockets for some rune words. So max superior item with the right number of sockets would be crazy expensive.

Ignores durability loss doesnt make sense as well, there are no ethereal items. Maybe they will include all this later, after all they are slowly putting more stuff from Diablo 2 inside.


----------



## Alien (Oct 20, 2012)

Zaru said:


> What's the point of the game dropping white items, anyway? They have no value and you can accidently click on them, requiring to drop them from the inventory.



I presume the original plans were to implement some sort of crafting system or runewords like in D2. Everyone was always on the lookout for good normal items with sockets back then. 

Nowadays they're just in the game so players can see the baseline stats of an item without any magical properties, they add to the more loot = better mindset and allows a constant stream of crap to fall from dead enemies

AKA THEY'RE FUCKING USELESS


----------



## Rios (Oct 20, 2012)

I just have to show this thing to the world.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 20, 2012)

^Really nice, though remove just one stat and it wouldn't be that good, so it's the sum of shit that makes that item.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2012)

Finally assembled an infernal machine, sadly it takes a while with MP3.


----------



## Rios (Oct 21, 2012)

I have three in my pocket. Which means I can open all 3 dimensions at once and with some luck gather all parts.

Again, if someone is interested just say so.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

Man I love these new amulets


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

How much did that cost you? Or did you find it?


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

50 mil

I only find good rings it seems.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 22, 2012)

That amulet would give me like 20k damage 

e: forgot I can check with damage calculator, 17k actually


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Before 1.05, I thought my dps are fine but my hp/resistances are the bottleneck. Now it's the other way round. I can still do mp3-4 now, depending on the act, but 5 and onwards is just TOO MUCH DAMN HP on the elite packs.
But without higher MP, it's unlikely that I'll find sellable items (let alone good ones) 
At least the infernal machine keys and paragon levels are a nice side activity.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 22, 2012)

Replacing the 2nd ring and amulet with dual crit/crit dmg ones would be a big damage upgrade. It wouldn't hurt to drop some life, 50-60k is plenty


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

- buy a witching hour belt, this alone will give you 10-15k boost

- change your amulet to a crit chance/crit damage one, same with the rings

- get a 3 sockets armor, preferably zunimassa or tal rasha

As far as individual pieces go start with your rare ring and amulet, those two need to be upgraded badly.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 22, 2012)

Agree with insane, though I think attack speed might be worth looking at. And for a 2-handed, your weapon could have more dps.

There are diminishing returns for intelligence, crit ch. and crit damage, and you have a lot of all of them except maybe crit damage. I think basically damage can be closely approximated by an equation like this:
Class constant*build multiplier*weapon dps multiplier*Int-multiplier*critical chance-multiplier*critical damage multiplier*attack speed multiplier

In math (I'm studying it and physics), maximizing products if you limit the sum of the factors (which are limited by money in D3) means making the factors equal, which can translate to the common sense truthism in D3 that maximizing damage means not neglecting any factor. Having overly large factors in that product is essentially that diminishing return everyone talks about. You for instance have insanely high intelligence compared to how much you have of the other factors.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

I was actually thinking about that recently, perman. At this point, crit damage and attack speed would help me more than intelligence, so I guess I can sacrifice some of my Int stats in future purchases.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey I have only 8% attack speed with a slow weapon and I am doing fine


----------



## perman07 (Oct 22, 2012)

^^Well, not saying you can't get high damage without it, but you can get even higher damage with it

Attack speed is at least the new trend for ww barbs since keeping up wrath of the berserker has become harder with just crit, but attack speed help proc crits more often.

EDIT: If you guys wonder how to progress building a character in your class, here you can check how all the top players are building them:


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm stuck at 45k and no money

You guys are miles ahead of me.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

The majority of strongest wizards seem to go for one-handed + source, I wonder how the strongest "Skorn Wizard" fares


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is the deal with WDs, unlike the other classes we cant build up our mana by hitting stuff with signature spells and attacks, so attack speed with no way to keep your mana up could be detrimental.

Anyway I have 160k damage right now, aiming for the 1 million critical hits with 400%+ crit damage increase.

Diablo progress says I am top 30 WD in Europe before my amulet upgrade, pretty cool.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

Zaru said:


> The majority of strongest wizards seem to go for one-handed + source, I wonder how the strongest "Skorn Wizard" fares



There you go, the best Skorn Wizard in Europe :33


----------



## perman07 (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> Here is the deal with WDs, unlike the other classes we cant build up our mana by hitting stuff with signature spells and attacks, so attack speed with no way to keep your mana up could be detrimental.
> 
> Anyway I have 160k damage right now, aiming for the 1 million critical hits with 400%+ crit damage increase.
> 
> Diablo progress says I am top 30 WD in Europe before my amulet upgrade, pretty cool.


Not saying you're wrong, you certainly seem to know your shit, but 8 of the top 10 Witchdoctor softcore paragon levelers in the world had both Lacuni prowlers and Witching hour, which is 16% attack speed right there. Crits did become more popular after an earlier patch, but once you reach a certain point with crits, I just think some attack speed on top of that seems like a good idea.

Though what the hell do I know, my double WW barb still only has 53K damage unbuffed:

(though I have a low damage stat stick offhand)


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2012)

@Rios, you got anything in that stash of yours that might give me a boost?


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

I sell everything with dexterity immediately. The only things I have, which currently await their turn on the AH, is an amulet with 300+ dex 150+ vit and 8% attack speed and a belt for monk based on cold resistance.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2012)

What's the belt like?


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

Weaker than yours. It has no all resistance so I'll be lucky to get something out of it


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> There you go, the best Skorn Wizard in Europe :33



That person is not using a Skorn at the time I checked the link. He's using a one-handed shit weapon without an off-hand. Must have tried something out


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> Weaker than yours. It has no all resistance so I'll be lucky to get something out of it



Damn.

I've been trying to get a new belt for a while now but keep losing it at the end. Ring#1 needs to go too but it's just too damn expensive to replace.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

a pretty fresh 60


what do you think guys ? 



EDIT: damn, it hasn't fully updated the profile yet

I'll post it again when it does

don't look at this crap =/


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

also, I skipped A3-4 Hell entirely 


> got up to Hell Belial @ almost 60
> grinded a bit to get 60
> went to kill Belial
> friend invited to A4 hell Diablo kill quest
> I go kill Diablo solo @ MP10 
> went straight to Inferno
> currently @ MP2-3 Inferno A1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

how often does blizz update armory profiles ?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> how often does blizz update armory profiles ?



Usually a little bit after you exit the game.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

Zaru said:


> That person is not using a Skorn at the time I checked the link. He's using a one-handed shit weapon without an off-hand. Must have tried something out



I can see him with Skorn still, thats strange.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

According to Diabloprogress, I might have really overdone it with the Life stat. Only 209 wizards on the page have more HP than me (73k), but my EHP are only barely in the top 1000 (505k).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

vitality is the last thing I worry about tbh

barely 40k atm


it's DAMAGE DAMAGE DAMAGE DAMAGE and critical mass procs

& All Resist


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

& once you start fighting Reflect Damage + Extra Health you'll be killing yourself in no time.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmmm. Lower life with higher armor/resistances is more effective, since life on hit/life steal and potions/health globes heal more relatively. But it feels so strange to SACRIFICE stats


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> & once you start fighting Reflect Damage + Extra Health you'll be killing yourself in no time.


skip them ?


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

Missing on potential loot doesnt sound good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

guess I'll learn it the hard way

so far molten desecrators have been a nightmare for me

that shit they leave on the floor - I died in seconds from full hp (@ MP3) by running over it

fire chains gang bang up too


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Some elite packs in the wrong tight spot can literally be impossible to pass unless you have wormhole teleport and something to slow/distract them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

anyone here uses Maximus sword on the enchantress ?


is that summoned fire demon handy ?


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, its the best item you can put on her.

Or you can use that staff with passive chance for enchant proc.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 22, 2012)

Changed to an Archon build for my Wizard. (Pure Power, CM and Evocation) Current stats are 90k dps, 84k vitality, 2030 life regen and 1700-1800 AR with Archon. 

I went way overboard with the AR, as high as this seems useless. Although you can notice a difference. It's fun to see that even several Oppressors with Fire Breath can't kill in one attack. I'll try to change one of the items with something to increase dps.


Moved up to MP3, and I had some trouble fighting the Keywarden from Act IV. The plans for the Infernal Machine dropped from him though, I'm happy about that. Only need one more key from Act 1.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

AR is All Resist ? 



I think I am too cocky using Spectral Blades with such a squishy build/gear & no shield 

should probably switch to Piercing Orb and spam em from range even though it's less damage and doesn't have 5% healing like SB


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Holy hell that's a lot of All Resist


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> Or you can use that staff with passive chance for enchant proc.


  this one ?


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

yup, not sure how exactly the enchant works tho, probably disables them for a couple of seconds


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

^ thanks


need more advice - basically is a ruby in the helm worth it ? exp for paragon vs MF vs life


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ thanks
> 
> 
> need more advice - basically is a ruby in the helm worth it ? exp for paragon vs MF vs life



It all depends on what your aim in the game is. If you want to get to Paragon 100 then go for Ruby, if you want MF go for Topaz (like I have), if you need better health go for an Amethyst.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

well I do want 100 _eventually_ (since it boosts stats/MF/GF - every bit counts) and I want the exp I get from just playing to be as efficient as possible

on the other hand I could use the life as well 


is there some calc that would let me input my existing gear and then show how much extra hp I would get from putting an amethyst in the helm ? 


or maybe some formula that calcs total hp taking +XX% life in to account ?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> well I do want 100 _eventually_ (since it boosts stats/MF/GF - every bit counts) and I want the exp I get from just playing to be as efficient as possible
> 
> on the other hand I could use the life as well
> 
> ...



Just put it in, if you like the upgrade leave it otherwise go to the Jeweller and have it removed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

but I need to buy a decent amethyst first for that 


rather not spend the cash if it's not much of a boost


though I suppose it can be sold back ..


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

A ruby for the first 30 levels, then topaz.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 22, 2012)

Got the final key, but I'm a bit hesitant to try them out yet. Has anyone else tried the bosses? If for example I play on MP2, will the bosses have the same difficulty or are they considerable more difficult in comparison with the MP level you've played on before?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

MP2 = 20% chance to get a hellfire ring part drop.
Unless you're feeling lucky or got a shitload of portal devices, that's probably a waste.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

^ what Zaru said


get a reliable party and do it @ MP6-7 or so IMO


----------



## JH24 (Oct 22, 2012)

@Zaru, Fluttershy 

Thanks for the replies. I forgot about the droprates for the hellfire ring. In that case I'll just keep farming, save up the keys and try to get stronger.

I can only reliably play at MP3 or below. So it might not be worth it yet.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

MP5 is pretty easy(except for the reflect damage mobs of course), I have to start trying on MP6.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 22, 2012)

^Showoff.....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

also don't forget to get 5 NV first to enable organ drops from ubers


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> A ruby for the first 30 levels, then topaz.



I would think that would be the other way around. At the higher levels you have an innate boost to your MF already and the experience needed to level up climbs tremendously.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am level 33, I intend to wear my ruby to at least 50. Getting higher paragon helps my farming just as much as a yellow gem in my helmet.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 22, 2012)

Something I found is that the GAH and RMAH prices don't seem to be in sync. For example I sold an item for $6 that would have only sold for 5 million. Yet $6 is enough to buy 13 million gold right now. So I basically made double what it's actually worth (if I buy the gold, it feels dirty).


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 22, 2012)

perman07 said:


> I am level 33, I intend to wear my ruby to at least 50. Getting higher paragon helps my farming just as much as a yellow gem in my helmet.




I plan on keeping a ruby in my helm until I hit 100, one more ruby level and I'll be getting a 31% boost.

The total exp to hit 100 is 10,454,400,000, the gem will save me 3,136,320,000 exp.  Saving 3.1 BILLION exp seems to me to be a much bigger benefit then getting an extra 31% to magic find off a max level topaz in my helm when each level is going to gain me magic and gold find anyway in addition to a stat boost.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

I am planning to get to level 100 without any exp boost.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> I am planning to get to level 100 without any exp boost.



Any particular reason?


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

Just me being me. I also refuse to use the shrines and am very stingy with the potion usage.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

> I also refuse to use the shrines


                   .


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> Just me being me. I also refuse to use the shrines and am very stingy with the potion usage.



That's your decision, but that seems to me to be like trying to climb over a mountain when there is a tunnel that goes through.  You're just making it unnecessarily difficult for yourself.

If you just want to make it harder on yourself for the sake of it then why not just forgo the use of gems entirely?  That would make it quite a bit more difficult.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

^ now it's updated

decent for a newb ? 


any cheap improvements possible ?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you need the AP on crit? If not you can get a source with way more damage for cheap


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

I am already 61 paragon level. The bonuses up to 100 are not worth dying for. I'll get there eventually, I am not even actively trying to "farm" EXP.

As for shrines, I just dont like temporary buffs. Its like this in almost every game I play.

For example in Skyrim I only use health potions XD



> ^ now it's updated
> 
> decent for a newb ?
> 
> ...



I would personally go for life leech on the weapon. Life on hit works only when it is in big quantities, 1500 for example.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Do you need the AP on crit? If not you can get a source with way more damage for cheap


pretty sure I do to spam more twisters and recharge Archon/DS faster

I'll try a higher damage one when I have the money





> I would personally go for life leech on the weapon. Life on hit works only when it is in big quantities, 1500 for example.


yeah, LPH amount is nerfed by the proc chance of a skill .. still, this weapon had LPH, not LL and I aim to get more AS --> more attacks --> more effective LPH

get more LPH too maybe


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

Why the hell are they doing.......wait, was it because of the whiners again  ?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

The DAMAGE? What? It's already so much less than in Pre-1.04 anyway.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 22, 2012)

They're saying these damage values were what they had originally intended, but because of a bug they needed to fix the damages had to be increased when 1.0.5. went live. 

This hotfix should be a correcting these current values to what they intended. 


I don't really mind the lower MP changes, but the adjustments for the higher MP levels are quite big.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

Thats sad. The more DHs I see getting one shotted the happier I am.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 22, 2012)

Fucking hell. This nerfing really does need to be rained in.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Doesn't this just strengthen the "it's not difficult to survive, but it takes forever to kill things" situation that top tier players are facing at higher MP levels? Sounds rather boring.

Of course, for normal players like us, there's plenty of challenge left.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

yea, just go for the big numbers, screw defense


----------



## insane111 (Oct 22, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Doesn't this just strengthen the "it's not difficult to survive, but it takes forever to kill things" situation that top tier players are facing at higher MP levels? Sounds rather boring.
> 
> Of course, for normal players like us, there's plenty of challenge left.



This will let people focus less on defense and more on damage, so essentially the change is decreasing their health in a way. But yeah it wasn't necessary at all, just decrease the health you tards


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

looks good for my measly 40k hp


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Won't really notice the change anyway since I mostly die in situations where even 50% hp difference don't matter, like getting stuck in a corridor blocked by 5 waller and littered with Arcane Sentries and Desecrator pools


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

You'll get over it just like I did 

And for gods sake, use the teleport.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't have enough skill slots.

I can't give up Energy Armor and Enchanted Weapon since they both increase damage and survivability by a great deal, and Diamond Skin is pretty much a MUST HAVE for most Wizards.

That leaves my one spot which I filled with Arcane Hydra. Teleport would have saved my ass occasionally, but is that worth the dps loss of not having an arcane hydra around? I don't think so.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd say trade diamond skin for teleport, unless you are fighting phase beasts.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't underestimate the value of emergency mobility.  Spirit walk saves my ass constantly.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios said:


> I'd say trade diamond skin for teleport, unless you are fighting phase beasts.



There is no wizard skill like diamond skin. It effectively increases your hp by 21k in dire situations, AND those hp don't need to be refilled like normal hp, they just have a cooldown. Teleport could not replace this. I've used both for over a 100 hours on my wizard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

is it possible for wizards to get enough life stealing to mitigate damage that way ? reliably .. against elites

or is not getting hit/DS the only way to survive ?



fuck, why does DS not work with Archon T_T


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Lifesteal with fast attack speed might work, but a ranged caster class is not MEANT to stay still in the battle. 

Though, if they force wizards to kite, they should have not made attacks trigger over half the screen


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

yeah, I kite like a friend against the tougher packs atm


my monitor is shit too .. 1280x1024, reduced screen space 




also, first ever legendary dropped - polearm Vigilance .. 1400 dps and 5.6 LL, but otherwise crap


----------



## insane111 (Oct 22, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> is it possible for wizards to get enough life stealing to mitigate damage that way ? reliably .. against elites
> 
> or is not getting hit/DS the only way to survive ?
> 
> ...



Life steal with Archon is amazing, especially if you're using a 2 hander with 5-6%. As long as you have decent defensive stats+leech you can tank as an archon. That's how people stay in Archon for 5+ minutes at a time, they just keep pushing forward and almost never run away.

A 1 hander is good too, but I'm not sure if you can actually stand there and tank with only 2-3%


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

Scorn archon build ?


meh, I like my fast 1-hander so far 



though I switched to bloody magic weapon (1.5% LL)


----------



## insane111 (Oct 22, 2012)

You can test it a little by trying out blood magic and see if you notice it. While keeping in mind that 1.5% is only half of what you'll get with a 1 hander, and 1/4th of a 2 hander. And of course that it will leech more as your damage goes up.

edit- (oops I didn't see the last line )


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2012)

yeah, it is noticable for Archons beam

though I suspect I still wouldn't be able to tank the kind of packs that give me trouble now even with 5-6% LL ... 


also, I haven't seen a fast (really want 1.6+) weapon similar to my current (but with LL instead of LPH) yet ..


----------



## Rios (Oct 23, 2012)

I can stand my ground and fight MP6 elites with just 2.4% life leech. Damage makes up for that.


----------



## Rios (Oct 23, 2012)

get 5 NV stacks to fight keywarden
internet stops

get 5 NV stacks to fight keywarden again
game freezes


----------



## perman07 (Oct 23, 2012)

^When I read a hardcore profile on diabloprogress, there was a dude on  the top 10 hardcore ladder who claimed this was his second run!  Apperently, a disconnect happened to him too


----------



## Rios (Oct 23, 2012)

I've come to a point where 1 intelligence increases my damage by 55 and 1% attack speed increases it by 1340.


----------



## Austin (Oct 23, 2012)

Gonna start Diablo now, I can't decide what character to be though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 23, 2012)

Austin said:


> Gonna start Diablo now, I can't decide what character to be though.



What type of player are you?


----------



## Austin (Oct 23, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> What type of player are you?



I'm usually a aggressive.


----------



## Rios (Oct 23, 2012)

Roll a dice, if you get 6 roll again.


----------



## Austin (Oct 23, 2012)

that's actually not a bad idea Rios.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 23, 2012)

Austin said:


> I'm usually a aggressive.



What do you mean by aggressive?  Do you mean just running into the thick of battle and hacking and slashing?  If so then go with the Barbarian, they're basically meat tanks.

Any class can dish out big damage if you dedicate yourself to them.  Rios proved to me that WD's can deal out big damage so it inspired me to have my WD as my primary again.  I'm only around 35k on my DPS right now but I'm hoping to eventually hit 6 figures.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2012)

You can level all 5 classes to Inferno/Level 60 in under 80 hours if you put your mind to it.


----------



## Austin (Oct 23, 2012)

Zaru said:


> You can level all 5 classes to Inferno/Level 60 in under 80 hours if you put your mind to it.



lol I could if I never left my house, BUT I have class tomorrow.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 23, 2012)

Austin said:


> I'm usually a aggressive.



I guess Barb would be the best choice. A Monk will also be able to go into the middle of a crowd and release a butt load of pain too.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 23, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I guess Barb would be the best choice. A Monk will also be able to go into the middle of a crowd and release a butt load of pain too.



Monks can absorb damage but not nearly as much as a Barb, so if he's looking to play super aggressive I think its the clear choice.

The fact that they can simultaneously increase their armor and life alone clinches it.  I personally think the Monk needs too many additional defensive skills to measure up.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone else has experience with GF/MF gear swapping? I started using some GF/MF gear today every time I'm about to defeat a Elite/boss or open a resplendid chest. It's a bit effort and I don't know if there are in-game drawbacks to it.


There are a lot more lvl 63 items (most of them pretty good, but not special enough for AH) and first time I noticed gold stacks above 3000. (450 MF/GF limit at MP3, 425 at MP2 and 400 at MP1)


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2012)

Aside from the annoyance, I don't know of any downsides. Unlike skill swapping, it doesn't remove NV stacks after all.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 23, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Anyone else has experience with GF/MF gear swapping? I started using some GF/MF gear today every time I'm about to defeat a Elite/boss or open a resplendid chest. It's a bit effort and I don't know if there are in-game drawbacks to it.
> 
> 
> There are a lot more lvl 63 items (most of them pretty good, but not special enough for AH) and first time I noticed gold stacks above 3000. (450 MF/GF limit at MP3, 425 at MP2 and 400 at MP1)




Yeah I've been doing that for a long time, there's no drawbacks. It gets a lot easier as you gain levels since you can get rid of a piece of MF gear every 6-7 levels. If your follower is maxed out on MF that's another piece of gear that you don't have to swap as well.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 23, 2012)

^

Good to hear there are no drawbacks. It's pretty cool that you can get rid of some MF gear when you're leveling up. Saves some time and effort.




Zaru said:


> Aside from the annoyance, I don't know of any downsides. Unlike skill swapping, it doesn't remove NV stacks after all.




I was wondering if Blizzard had implemented some kind of in-game limitation but it doesn't seem to be the case.

Swapping gear is a bit of an annoyance but takes less than 5 seconds (I change 4-5 pieces) and the difference from 200 GF/MF to 400 GF/MF is quite noticeable. The best place so far was the Vaults of the Assassin, every elite pack dropped at least 3/4 rares and at least one stack of more than 2k gold, 4 of them at least above 3k gold.



Quality of the items definitely increased, there's still junk gear but many of them had "good/acceptable" stats, just not good enough for AH.


----------



## Rios (Oct 23, 2012)

Definitely not worth the effort since you'll be getting the same items no mater which act you farm. Just put your mf gear on permanently and do act 1.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 23, 2012)

If only it had cold resist.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 23, 2012)

So, came back on a level 1 Wizard. Back on the grind.

And jesus everything is so cheap now. I'll be hard pressed to sell my gear for 500k-1mil a piece. I have 30 mill stashed and I'm betting it can buy me a 60k dps set


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2012)

The dps isn't the problem. I had like 45k dps at a point where my entire gold income since the release of the game amounted to 4 million from pickups and selling to merchants.


----------



## Rios (Oct 24, 2012)

With the new rings/amulets you can hit 100k damage rather easily.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 24, 2012)

I used to swap 10 or 11 pieces before the patch, now that was annoying. 
6 feels effortless to me though (that's what I'm down to now).


----------



## Rios (Oct 24, 2012)

I have 450% MF @ MP6 with only 25% MF coming from the helm. So many yellow items I actually get bored just watching them drop.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey so yeah I noticed that Monster Power thing. It gives +xp%.

Should I have it enabled while leveling my Wizard 1-60, and at what level (MP)? Say I get a weapon upgrade regularly and maybe some rings, what level can I handle?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 24, 2012)

On MP5 and Reflect Damage is such a pain in the ass and it seems like it's popping up more then before.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Hey so yeah I noticed that Monster Power thing. It gives +xp%.
> 
> Should I have it enabled while leveling my Wizard 1-60, and at what level (MP)? Say I get a weapon upgrade regularly and maybe some rings, what level can I handle?



Go for the highest one you can one shot white monsters. This way you don't waste time on attacking and increase in XP is based on your attack and not movement speed.


----------



## Rios (Oct 24, 2012)

If reflect damage is pain in the ass now imagine what it'll be when you are regularly critting for  600-800k.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, I put it on MP5 while I level. Seems to be going pretty nicely. No reason to go any higher since If I outgrow the story in levels, I still have to complete the story to access Inferno.


----------



## Rios (Oct 24, 2012)

I wish they didnt require the "story" to be finished 3 times to enter Inferno, just level 60. Will make people more willing to actually level up new characters. Fast and without shortcuts.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 25, 2012)

Getting a good Chantodo's Force would bring me from 109k damage to 130k, then a Witching belt would bring me from 130 to 149k. Guess I know what I'm getting next.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 25, 2012)

Okay one thing I don't get - the elemental damage on weapons. Does it really gimp your DPS a lot? Apparently I heard going from like say a holy damage 1h to nothing ('black') would be beneficial.


----------



## Rios (Oct 25, 2012)

As of now the only way to increase my damage is to use max level gems. Bought two of them for 18 mil and they increased my damage by 2k.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 25, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Okay one thing I don't get - the elemental damage on weapons. Does it really gimp your DPS a lot? Apparently I heard going from like say a holy damage 1h to nothing ('black') would be beneficial.



Except for cold elemental damage is just for show. It doesn't do anything but make it luck pretty.

It doesn't have any positive or negative impact. If the base damage of a weapon is 1000 DPS and the blue version has 10% fire damage all it does is increase the damage to 1100 DPS with some fireworks.

Cold slows down monsters.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2012)

What's the point of elemental damage when enemies don't even have elemental resistances like they used to in Diablo 2? You can get a few skill and item synergies to increase certain elemental damages, but that's usually not worth it compared to items with other, better stats.

It just sounds like something that was left in the game due to earlier, forgotten design choices related to Diablo 2, which had the horror we knew as "immunity".

To people who didn't play Diablo 2, let me just tell you that in hell difficulty, most of the enemies were completely immune (and I mean zero damage, nada, nothing) to 2 of 3 sorceress skill trees through elemental immunity.
"Oh so you focussed on fireballs because synergies require you to focus on one skill tree to be effective? Here's a bunch of enemies that take zero damage from your attacks. Sucker!"

Not sure how it was for other classes, since they didn't have such clear elemental damage distinctions like the sorceress, but it was pointless and frustrating. Thank god they dropped that.

Though in exchange, sorcs could teleport over the map endlessly


----------



## Rios (Oct 25, 2012)

Not true, I use fire damage all the time and can notice that some enemies, like the Infernal Zombies, are highly resistant to it.

Also elites with Molten for example seem to be more resistant than usual to fire spells and attacks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2012)

there is a difference between phys damage (+min, +max, +%dmg) weapon and those (with exact same DPS) with +elem dmg


because stuff like +X% elem/arcane/holy dmg (Triumvirate, SoJ, Tal amu etc.) only work if your weapon is phys dmg

if it has +elem (any kind) those affixes stop working



also, formula for how hp is calced @ clvl60

total hp = (1+*LIFE%*/100)*(4*(69)+35**VIT*)


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2012)

In that case I wonder why the game doesn't communicate such things to the player AT ALL. There is no way to find such things out (like reduction percentages) without consulting the depths of the internet, or am I missing something?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2012)

> To people who didn't play Diablo 2, let me just tell you that in hell difficulty, most of the enemies were completely immune (and I mean zero damage, nada, nothing) to 2 of 3 sorceress skill trees through elemental immunity.
> "Oh so you focussed on fireballs because synergies require you to focus on one skill tree to be effective? Here's a bunch of enemies that take zero damage from your attacks. Sucker!"


Infinity polearm for merc and +5%/-5% jewels


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> In that case I wonder why the game doesn't communicate such things to the player AT ALL. There is no way to find such things out (like reduction percentages) without consulting the depths of the internet, or am I missing something?


yeah it's pretty bad

you gotta dig deep for the hidden stuff


----------



## Rios (Oct 25, 2012)

Nobody cared that much about immunities anyway, every class was teleporting around the map like a mother fucker and gave no damn about packs immune to his type of damage.

Plus the two best farming spots, Pindleskin and Mephisto, were easily accessible for everyone....except for cold sorceresses I guess.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2012)

Rios said:


> except for cold sorceresses I guess.



Well guess what I played most of the time... 

There ain't no fun like running through nightmare difficulty as a Frost Orb Sorc. Shoot ball, everything on the screen dies. It was glorious... until you met anything with immunity.


----------



## Rios (Oct 25, 2012)

Blizzard was better


----------



## insane111 (Oct 25, 2012)

Rios said:


> As of now the only way to increase my damage is to use max level gems. Bought two of them for 18 mil and they increased my damage by 2k.



lol, max level gems are 5 mil now in US, because of the dupers I guess


----------



## Rios (Oct 25, 2012)

First try on the uber bosses - killed Siegebreaker and Zoltan on MP5, they dropped no parts though :/


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 25, 2012)

Rios said:


> First try on the uber bosses - killed Siegebreaker and Zoltan on MP5, they dropped no parts though :/



I thought we were going to try together?


----------



## Rios (Oct 25, 2012)

I have 6 more infernal machines, what I did was a test run.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2012)

How long did it take you to find all the pieces for the machine?  I'm planning on starting to look for them tonight.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2012)

Find first set item in ages -> It's shit

Oh well


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 25, 2012)

ok jsut in case again






TLR: Triumvirate and Zunimasa boots are BiS with a physical weapon and apparently min damage > max damage


----------



## insane111 (Oct 26, 2012)

That's pretty retarded that it works like that, and it's even more retarded that they worded it that way. Obviously the person who wrote the tooltip didn't even know how it worked


----------



## JH24 (Oct 26, 2012)

I was wondering about something. I've been comparing my current source with another one, the second one has a higher average damage than my current one but has lower minimum dps.

Current source has 98-287 dps, other one has 47-349.


Does the lower minimum damage mean that more of my attacks can have lower damage than my first source or does the game only take average damage in account?


----------



## Rios (Oct 26, 2012)

I just found the perfect build for my future Barbarian. No whirlwind bullshit, no run like the wind bullshit, no wrath of the berserker bullshit. It feels so manly already!



> How long did it take you to find all the pieces for the machine? I'm planning on starting to look for them tonight.



With MP6 it takes about two tries to find a key so I'd say 15-20 minutes for 1, 40-60 for all three.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I was wondering about something. I've been comparing my current source with another one, the second one has a higher average damage than my current one but has lower minimum dps.
> 
> Current source has 98-287 dps, other one has 47-349.
> 
> ...



The damage range means exactly that - All damage values in that range have an equal chance of happening (after being added to your weapon damage, of course)

Let's say you have a *500-1000* weapon. The different sources make the range either *598-1287* or *547-1349*.
That means you have 689 different damage values that you can get on the first, and 802 on the second.
598 minus 547 is 51 - that's the amount of damage values on the second source that would roll lower than your first source. That means 51/802 = *6%* of your attacks would do less damage than before, and 62/802 = *8%* of your attacks would do more damage than before. The rest would stay in the same range. (The improvement gets bigger the smaller the damage range of the weapon is)

So yes, you have a certain % chance of rolling lower damage than before, but also a higher % chance of doing more damage than before. Average damage of course increases, but it might be your preference to not have low damage


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 26, 2012)

I prefer do have min damage as high as possible, but you don't always get what you want

it's not really that important


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2012)

It really depends on what you're dealing with. If you have slow heavy hitting attacks, the min damage might make the difference between one-shotting enemies before they reach you and getting hit.
While pouring damage on elite packs, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Rios (Oct 26, 2012)

eeeeeeh once you have enough crit damage it doesnt really matter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 26, 2012)

anyone got a wishlist ? 



for wiz I'm aiming for :


MH - 1-h, 1.4+ speed, phys damage, high int/vit, 1000+ DPS, socket and 2.9-3.0 LL .. AS and extra crit dmg is welcome

OH - Triumvirate with AP on crit

head - Tals mask/rare head with crit, socket, int/vit/life/res/regen

amu - Tals

shoulders - don't know tbh, something with high stats/armor/regen, pickup radius maybe

chest - Tals armor

gloves - rare with crit/c-dmg/AS/stats/res

wrists - Lakunis with crit and stats

waist - witching hour

legs - not sure, probably rare with stats/res/sockets

ring 1 - similar to gloves .. might try SoJ or hellfire

ring 2 - zunimassa

Feet - zunimassa


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2012)

There is no "wishlist". There is only faster, harder, stronger


----------



## Rios (Oct 26, 2012)

I deal 16k damage at level 43


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> There is no "wishlist". There is only faster, harder, stronger


it's for daydreaming 


ah, now where to get da big millions .. especially for rings/amu/witching hour




also, i've been reading that as of 1.05a there has been an increase in monster damage

people dying where they used to faceroll yesterday



thoughts ?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2012)

With high level gems and reduced level requirement items from the AH, tearing through the lower difficulties isn't really problematic anymore.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 26, 2012)

@Zaru

Thanks for the detailed explanation, I really appreciate it. I'll stick with the higher minimum dps.



Fluttershy said:


> it's for daydreaming
> 
> 
> ah, now where to get da big millions .. especially for rings/amu/witching hour
> ...




In which area's does this happen? I haven't noticed it yet.


----------



## Rios (Oct 26, 2012)

40k damage on Nightmare is just too brutal.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 26, 2012)

^

You're going fast. This morning you were around 37, but now you're already 43. You'll reach 60 in no time. 


Which MP is everyone playing on at the moment? Usually I'm on MP1-2.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 26, 2012)

JH24 said:


> In which area's does this happen? I haven't noticed it yet.


overall monster damage increase






not confirmed by blue yet though


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Which MP is everyone playing on at the moment? Usually I'm on MP1-2.



I thought the equalized monster level should have made Act 1 tougher, but the monsters in Act 1 are obviously much weaker/slower than the ones in the other acts. 

Is there any incentive to play in other acts now?


----------



## JH24 (Oct 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I thought the equalized monster level should have made Act 1 tougher, but the monsters in Act 1 are obviously much weaker/slower than the ones in the other acts.
> 
> Is there any incentive to play in other acts now?



In theory no, except if you prefer another act/graphic style or if you want to fight Uber Bosses. Other than that, yeah, Act 1 feels easier to play.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 26, 2012)

Crit Mempos are expensive as fuck

How does one acquire.... billions and billions?!


----------



## Rios (Oct 26, 2012)

Joining a public game, wrecking bosses in three hits and making the other guys your bitches is just too much.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Crit Mempos are expensive as fuck
> 
> How does one acquire.... billions and billions?!



Arent you a barb? Just get an IK helm, I've got a nice one with 6 crit chance and 180 str.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 26, 2012)

Rios said:


> Arent you a barb? Just get an IK helm, I've got a nice one with 6 crit chance and 180 str.


They too become pretty expensive if you want all resist on them. The cheapest buy-out with 40 AR was 70 million (and that's with no other requirements).

Which btw, is more expensive than a mempo with 3.5% crit (though a mempo without strength)..


----------



## insane111 (Oct 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I thought the equalized monster level should have made Act 1 tougher, but the monsters in Act 1 are obviously much weaker/slower than the ones in the other acts.
> 
> Is there any incentive to play in other acts now?



Act 3 has much higher monster density, but then again I guess you have to consider that you can do 1 at higher MP levels than 3.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 26, 2012)

Reflect Damage is a bitch. They need to do something about it in higher MP levels. 

At the moment I'm pretty comfortable being in the middle of a group of enemies and taking the hits, even against those that shit all over the place because of my LS and LoH however when RD comes I get slaughtered.

And I'm only on 49k damage.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2012)

The worst part about reflect damage is that it appears SO FUCKING OFTEN.

It's no secret that a certain affix is determined whenever you start a game instance, and then that affix appears on almost every elite pack for a while. Mostly happens with Reflects damage and Mortar, from my experience.
If it only appeared as often as missile dampening (I've only ever met like 5 champion packs with that affix in over 200 hours of gameplay), nobody would care.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 26, 2012)

Rios said:


> Arent you a barb?



Nah dude I rerolled Wiz.


----------



## Rios (Oct 27, 2012)

What the fuck. The cheapest IK boots are 14 mil. I cant believe there are THAT many barbs out there, holy shit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2012)

WELL FUCK ME SIDEWAYS AND CALL ME GRANDPA



[YOUTUBE]kWQjvZu_X00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2012)

rolls like that on Witching Hour & Mempo ..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2012)

Le Monk - comparable to above wiz ?


----------



## Rios (Oct 27, 2012)

Strong real money spenders.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 27, 2012)

A Monk with a slow weapon IMO is stupid. Even if the guy has insane +AS he would be better with something faster for his off-hand.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2012)

What is up with that weapon? 
"+0.25 attacks per second"? Is that a stat now? All the other items say attack speed.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> What is up with that weapon?
> "+0.25 attacks per second"? Is that a stat now? All the other items say attack speed.



That's only for the legendary Echoing Fury, that stat is why it's a favourite amongst Monks. I've got one too.


----------



## Rios (Oct 27, 2012)

I dont like it, big hits are much more awesome.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2012)

yeah, + attacks per sec is legendary only affix

idk if other weapons have it though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2012)

what works with hydra ? 


life steal

LPH / life per kill

critical mass procs

???


----------



## Austin (Oct 27, 2012)

I have been playing all week, I have a level 39 Demon Hunter.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 27, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> what works with hydra ?
> 
> 
> life steal
> ...



I think I remember reading that hydra has a 0% proc coefficient, so nothing works with it. Unless they changed it in this patch, not sure.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2012)

well fuck

reflect damage works though, yes sir


----------



## insane111 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah I try not to use hydra on reflect, it's just a way to kill yourself faster

It's pretty terrible design, it should either not trigger reflect or it should have a proc coefficient. I don't think any other skill in the game reflects damage onto you with no proc coefficient.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2012)

Played around with some skill configurations, managed to throw occasional 1.2 million damage crits. To think that some people do that regularly


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2012)

I just put on 1600% dmg Archon transform 


it's good for a fast big heal too btw


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 27, 2012)

I wanna avoid that lifesteal weapon if I can, but the grim reality is steadily sinking in, even with LoH amulet and Blood Magic, it's probably gonna be needed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2012)

LoH is nigh useless for my archon from experience .. maybe if there's like thousands of it .. 


BM 1.5% isn't enough

so yeah 2.5-3 weapon

or 5.9-6.0 Skorn


----------



## insane111 (Oct 27, 2012)

I could never use a Skorn, just because the attack speed bugs me too much. I think 1h/source also has more damage potential at the same price range


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2012)

definitely, especially stacking 18% clean damage increase from Triumvirate


though a godly 1-H would be more expensive then a godly Skorn IMO


----------



## insane111 (Oct 27, 2012)

How come I see people using Arcane Destruction? I figured 25% damage is better


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2012)

I might not be the strongest wizard out there, but my posse definitely got style 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## insane111 (Oct 27, 2012)

Archon starts getting pretty shitty at higher MP levels, I've been sticking on 3 since I can have nearly 100% uptime which makes the runs super fast. The only reason to really go higher than 4 is to farm keys, at least until you have like 150k+ damage.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't strive for efficiency, I strive to stroke my ego 


actually farming puts me to sleep


----------



## insane111 (Oct 27, 2012)

Was trying to win this, but now the bids exceeded my 55 million budget


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm not touching CM/WW with a 10 foot pole, my hands are terribly trained and I get pain from simply questing. That build would rape my hands.

So yeah, Archon right here. Even if it will be shitty after MP3. 

---
Anyone seen that Meteor build though?


----------



## Rios (Oct 28, 2012)

I wish I was getting stuff with more damage 


Even awesome weapon stats, like 100% crit damage + socket, are ruined by low damage.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2012)

^ needs phys only damage




> CM/WW


WW ?


----------



## Rios (Oct 28, 2012)

At least I got a Manticore with 1000 dmg and 2 sockets. Hopefully it'll sell for 50.


----------



## JH24 (Oct 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ needs phys only damage
> 
> 
> WW ?



WW is Wicked Wind. (Energy Twister)


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I might not be the strongest wizard out there, but my posse definitely got style
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The Wizard is one cocky bastard. If you've read the short stories you can tell just how cocky she/he is.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> The Wizard is one cocky bastard. If you've read the short stories you can tell just how cocky she/he is.



Why didn't the assassins that were sent after the wizard ever show up?


----------



## Rios (Oct 28, 2012)

And the Witch Doctor looks like a hunchback monkey.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2012)

to those who use blood magic with archon


I know in 1.0.5. it works for the beam

does it work for the 2 archon explosions (115% & 1600%) and for the smash 250% left button skill ?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm trying to find a weapon with life steal for less than 55 million, one that isn't a big dps downgrade, but it isn't working out very well.



I paid 4 million for my current weapon like 2 months ago, but getting something similar with life steal costs a shit ton.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 28, 2012)

Awful Knock

908 DPS, 1.2speed
58% crit damage
Empty Socket
2.6% life steal
110 intelligence

Currently up for 50m. So you lose about 20 DPS and 100 int in exchange for that 2.6% lifesteal. Good enough for you?

1 day left on it.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm looking for one that only has physical damage so I can use Triumvirate. I also lose 9k damage with that one, so even if it was physical I'm not sure If I'd take it. 

For now I just found another physical sword to bid on that will only lose me 4k damage (and then I'll gain 25k damage with Triunvirate )


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2012)

Its funny how I found mine for 18 mil. Must have been very lucky.


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2012)

I just got myself a Witching Hour with 650 armor and 48% crit damage


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2012)

Rios said:


> I just got myself a Witching Hour with 650 armor and 48% crit damage


how much ? 

in other news, I am getting a bit bored with my wiz

also my archon build isn't so hot in parties/ubers


might try starting a barb alt


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2012)

50 mil
it also has some life regen to boot

Finally hit 170k damage, 210k with 5 soul harvest stacks
670k criticals without buffing myself up


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh shit:


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2012)

old news

on the other hand that Echoing Fury isnt even that good, why duping it XD


----------



## perman07 (Oct 29, 2012)

Echoing fury raises attack speed, which is the trend for WW barbs at the moment, cause it's gotten harder to sustain Wrath of the berserker after 1.05. WW barbs need tons of crit chance to sustain Wrath, but with tons of crit chance, crit damage is needed too. Fitting attack speed in also means there aren't many slots you can get it in. Echoing fury offers a significant raise in attack speed, meaning you don't have to get much of it in other slots.

A reduction in damage is worth it for a WW-barb if it means you can continuously sustain Wrath, cause Wrath improves everything anyways.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 29, 2012)

EF is pretty good as long as you get the right stats on it.


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2012)

They should consider at least removing the Extra Health/Reflect Damage and Horde/Reflect Damage combinations.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2012)

Or as I said, make reflect damage not appear on like 40% of elite packs.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 29, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> EF is pretty good as long as you get the right stats on it.



Like this one


----------



## perman07 (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha, that one's more than "pretty good"


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 29, 2012)

First time ever I've gotten two legendaries in one game. Both 10 minutes apart.


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2012)

This guy most likely gets himself killed on every 3rd group of elites.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2012)

any wizards here with innas pants ?


I don't like that it can only have 1 of 3 - vit/int/AR 


but the dps bonuses are nice and I really need the MS .. crit lacunis cost a fortune


----------



## insane111 (Oct 29, 2012)

ugh someone just bid 100 million on the sword I was trying to get, it's not even that good

I'll probably just buy a Chantodo's, keep my weapon, and keep using blood magic.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 29, 2012)

I just realized he has 23k health, what the hell is that


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2012)

If someone has 100m disposable gold then how can his hero be that weak


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 29, 2012)

I wish we could dye legendary items.

I don't like the look of my blue Inna's chest.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 29, 2012)

Is your weapon better than this Rios? This is what someone bid 100mil on


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2012)

lol it's not worth 100 mil 


no THAT good dps, shit stats and LL, CHD 44% does not make it 100 mil


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2012)

yup, my weapon is better, it has 200-250 more damage and 90 more intelligence

I wouldnt equip this even if I had it, lower one shot bang damage.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the name though


----------



## insane111 (Oct 29, 2012)

link your profile I want to see if I'd gain damage with your weapon, I lose 4k damage with that one


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2012)

My damage got updated but my belt is still the same old one, what new bullshit is this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd definitely gain some

though losing vit, a bit of LL and AS


nice min dmg


----------



## insane111 (Oct 29, 2012)

I lose 2k dps with yours, so I guess it's slightly better. Fuck your 18 million or whatever it was


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2012)

Rios said:


> My damage got updated but my belt is still the same old one, what new bullshit is this



For some reason, the Profile site took 2 days to update my new items lately. Dunno what's going on with that.


----------



## Rios (Oct 29, 2012)

ah well, here is the belt


btw you all badass wizards should buy one, like seriously, no reason to keep the yellows, they are only useful on hardcore


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 29, 2012)

All of you lot doing over 100k damage and my poor little ass is doing 50k:





insane111 said:


> Is your weapon better than this Rios? This is what someone bid 100mil on



Who in the right mind would bid 100mil for this?!?

10mil would be pushing too.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 29, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> All of you lot doing over 100k damage and my poor little ass is doing 50k:



If it makes you feel any better I'm floating just under 60k right now myself.



I keep finding decent gear but not a lot for my class so I'm just slowly accumulating money to buy incremental upgrades.



Black Wraith said:


> Who in the right mind would bid 100mil for this?!?
> 
> 10mil would be pushing too.



Sometimes the fact that other people are bidding on something makes people want it all the more even though its not worth the money.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 29, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> All of you lot doing over 100k damage and my poor little ass is doing 50k:


Just looking at your profile, I think life on hit is better to have a on your amulet or directly on 1 weapon for instance (instead of your mainhand socket) and have a green gem there instead. Amulets with high life on hit are cheaper than amulets with high crit damage, and you can also get up to 1000 on both weapons and amulets, while the purple gem only gives you 600 loh.

Also, I think sacrificing some dex on gloves/bracers to get more crit chance/crit damage would grant you more damage. Attributes have diminishing returns.

This is my profile:


Don't have too insane an character myself But I have higher damage despite having much lower strength than your dexterity. My point being that crit chance and damage should be prioritized over main attribute if your main attribute is high.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 29, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If it makes you feel any better I'm floating just under 60k right now myself.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 29, 2012)

fuck me I just missed a really good echoing fury by 1 second, tried to instantly buy it when it popped up. I bet it was a bot. 

I think it had 166 int/1160 dps/life leech/0.25 extra attacks I only got a glimpse at it, it was up for 8.5 million


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 29, 2012)

I finally got my Leoric's signet last night.  On a whim I decided to just do a couple runs on Normal MP10 and I got it on my second run.

Now I just need 2 hellfire rings (one for my follower) and to upgrade my helm ruby one more level and I'm set for some serious level grinding.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 29, 2012)

I stopped caring about looking for the damn thing.

Although today I've been pretty lucky. Got my third legendary, a Cindercoat. Maybe I should give it a shot today.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 29, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I stopped caring about looking for the damn thing.
> 
> Although today I've been pretty lucky. Got my third legendary, a Cindercoat. Maybe I should give it a shot today.



I gave up on it for a while too and focused on leveling and gear hunting, but with the MF boost from MP10 I figured I'd give it another shot and I got lucky.  I contemplated looking for a second one to give to my follower but I figured it wasn't worth the time I'd likely waste finding it.

Right now I have a hard time going above MP2 on Inferno, once I can handle MP5 I'm going to start focusing entirely on forging the Hellfire rings.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2012)

my mate just got this


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 29, 2012)

So i got bored the other day and started playing again

just beat act 1 inferno, and  this dropped



any idea how much its worth? its an upgrade so im using it now but if its worth a pretty penny then


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 29, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> All of you lot doing over 100k damage and my poor little ass is doing 50k:


i dont even have half that lol


----------



## insane111 (Oct 29, 2012)

2 upgrades (chantodo's+witching hour) will bring me from 119k buffed to 163k. If I can ever win the bid on them.

I kinda gave up on looking for a weapon to match with Triumvirate, it's retarded that it only works with physical damage anyways they should fix that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 29, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i dont even have half that lol



You've just started Inferno whereas I've been there for ages.

I'd suggest the first thing you do is get a better helm. Then change your weapon to something faster as the DPS is way to low for a two hander, either dual wield or go sword and board. Then change your chest piece.

Your vitality is waaaay too low. You need to do something about that quick.

Depending on how much money you got this should increase your damage by a decent amount. If you've got the money, get the Radiant Star gems from the AH. Thanks to all the bloody duping, they're around 5-7mil each.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 29, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> You've just started Inferno whereas I've been there for ages.
> 
> I'd suggest the first thing you do is get a better helm. Then change your weapon to something faster as the DPS is way to low for a two hander, either dual wield or go sword and board. Then change your chest piece.
> 
> ...



the helm and boots were my magic find stuff, i just upgraded the boots and my actual helm is little bit better(if only because of the resists, 45 poison and 43 all)

ive been looking for a better weapon but im gonna wait till i get some serious money, so far ive been doing fine in act 2, i have to heal a lot but nothing to difficult

also i only have like 400k lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 29, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> the helm and boots were my magic find stuff, i just upgraded the boots and my actual helm is little bit better(if only because of the resists, 45 poison and 43 all)
> 
> ive been looking for a better weapon but im gonna wait till i get some serious money, so far ive been doing fine in act 2, i have to heal a lot but nothing to difficult
> 
> also i only have like 400k lol



If I were you I'd ditch the MF stuff and go for damage and life as you'll go through the first dozen or so Paragon levels quicker giving you better MF anyway.

Concentrate on killing stuff and the money will come. I think everyone here would advise you of going full out damage.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 29, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> my mate just got this


he says he got this on MP2


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 29, 2012)

I see that Zilian guy farming act 1 mpX all the time. Seems to farm the woods. Since the monsters there have less hp, right?

I know it's not popular because act3 has more monster density but that place seems pretty good.


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2012)

Festering Woods + Cemetery of the Forsaken + Leoric's Manor + where the warden is are the easiest places to farm on Act 1 filled with skeletons

I'd be doing them on MP7 if I wasnt so afraid of reflect damage.


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2012)

Facing my nightmare, a Waller/Reflect damage elite in tight quarters on MP6 

[YOUTUBE]o4lUpfwXruc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JH24 (Oct 30, 2012)

@Rios

Nice video, well played.


It's funny how this game works sometimes. I got nothing for 2-3 days, and then three legendaries drop after each other within 2 minutes. A champion Phasebeast pack, a rare Soul Ripper pack and a treasure goblin. And then 2 minutes later another legendary from a Champion Soul ripper pack dropped as well.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2012)

Damn, those amulets with 60+ crit damage sure look nice. Too bad I'd have to pay 200mil upwards to not lose a lot of HP/Int.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 30, 2012)

it's likely possible to hit 1 mil DPS in stats window IMO

like for that sorc that already has 700k+ atm .. with ALL perfects


but the cost


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2012)

Dont be a DPS whore.


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2012)

Something very interesting happened. Two champion elite packs spawned literally on top of each other with the same affixes, but different types  monsters. Loot was different too. 

I already know duplicate items can drop via some sort of bug(happened two times already) but didnt know elite monsters can get duplicated too.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 30, 2012)

I hate when two elites get together it's a pain in the ass.

The worst I've had was one group had Vortex and the other had Knockback. 

I was flying all over the place


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2012)

File a bug report.



JH24 said:


> It's funny how this game works sometimes. I got nothing for 2-3 days, and then three legendaries drop after each other within 2 minutes. A champion Phasebeast pack, a rare Soul Ripper pack and a treasure goblin. And then 2 minutes later another legendary from a Champion Soul ripper pack dropped as well.


I just got a set item and a legendary in the span of 2 minutes earlier, as well. The odds are strange in this game.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 30, 2012)

If you place random numbers in a 2-dimensional grid, clusters are to be expected, cause if there wasn't, the numbers wouldn't be completely random. Being evenly spaced out would be a pattern.

So I don't think the odds are strange, it's just one of those things about how randomness actually works.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 30, 2012)

perman07 said:


> If you place random numbers in a 2-dimensional grid, clusters are to be expected, cause if there wasn't, the numbers wouldn't be completely random. Being evenly spaced out would be a pattern.
> 
> So I don't think the odds are strange, it's just one of those things about how randomness actually works.



Indeed, that's what random means.  If its truly random then every possible outcome is equally likely.  Though I doubt this system is truly randomized its obviously random enough to produce a range of results.  I've had days where I get 4 or 5 legendaries in a sitting and other times where I don't get any legendaries for days.

I remember when a buddy of mine was studying statistics and she showed me a cartoon that had a machine labeled "random number generator" and the paper coming out of it said "1, 2, 3, 4, ....".



Black Wraith said:


> I hate when two elites get together it's a pain in the ass.
> 
> The worst I've had was one group had Vortex and the other had Knockback.
> 
> I was flying all over the place



At least its not a pair of elites with frozen, waller and desecrator.  The only way I was able to get out of that was to try to lure them away one by one and kite them.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 30, 2012)

^I'm not sure if you can tell anything from that though, I've certainly had the same thing.

Got 3 legendaries and 1 set item today, but I usually don't get any ones.

I think analyzing randomness without actually doing statistics is a recipe for failure.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 30, 2012)

so i had this drop for me, and ive seen things on the AH with similar stats for over 5mill, wanted opinions though (also cause i dont have a demon hunter)


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2012)

Someday I am going to get my own legit dupes. And they are going to be super powerful!



> I hate when two elites get together it's a pain in the ass.



Its come to the point where as long as neither has Reflect Damage they both die rather fast.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> so i had this drop for me, and ive seen things on the AH with similar stats for over 5mill, wanted opinions though (also cause i dont have a demon hunter)



I think I've sold quivers like that to merchants since I don't know what a good quiver is


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 30, 2012)

i would have dumped it off to a merchent to if i didnt see the attack speed bonus. then noticed the dex and vit got curious


----------



## Rios (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is a good way to estimate an off hand's cost - look how much crit chance it has, if it has 0 then sell it to the vendor or drop it in front of a mob as a bait.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 30, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I think I've sold quivers like that to merchants since I don't know what a good quiver is



The main things to look for on a quiver are attack speed and crit chance.  The 15% attack speed is a pretty good roll so this might sell for something decent.  The MF and GF is a nice bonus.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 30, 2012)

> I've been tearing through Act 3 with an Archon build on MP2


I'm exactly the same


it's the sweet spot IMO

had Thing of the Deep drop there today


now if only they fixed the CM proc on Archons teleport


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 30, 2012)

also, I got myself some gear for permafreeze sorc build for uber bosses


aps, crit, AP on crit, that stuff .. non-stop Frost Nova spam - literally .. also gives +10% AS/20% damage bubble for all


if anyone has machines and needs help with ubers ..


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2012)

"Permafreeze"

Does diminishing returns on Crowd Control not work on bosses or did you forget the 1.05 changes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 30, 2012)

I know for a fact a mate "works" as permafreezer on ubers


and I just killed MP2 Diablo ~today with Frost nova and Wicked Wind (& DS) spam alone

he barely lifted a claw at me the whole fight



so either it doesn't diminish on bosses or frost nova is somehow excluded

in fact, I don't notice any diminishing problems when I spam it at regular crowds either


----------



## insane111 (Oct 30, 2012)

It only diminishes to a certain point then stops. Can't remember where I saw the numbers about it. 

edit: it drops from 3 seconds to 1.05 seconds fully diminished.
First nova = 3 seconds
Second nova = 2.1 seconds (70%)
Third nova = 1.47 seconds (49%)
Fourth nova = 1.05 seconds (35%)


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 31, 2012)

Fuck fuck fuck. I built my set and I forgot to include life on hit on a piece. Now I only have 500 life on hit. I need like 300 more. 

I hope I don't get dumped on.


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2012)

I was about to fight the ubers but then I remembered I dont need any EXP gear


----------



## perman07 (Oct 31, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Fuck fuck fuck. I built my set and I forgot to include life on hit on a piece. Now I only have 500 life on hit. I need like 300 more.
> 
> I hope I don't get dumped on.


Doesn't sound like a problem. Among good builds, I think you will almost never see it on more than 2 pieces, those 2 pieces being the amulet and a weapon. I have it on my amulet and my offhand stat-stick (stat-stick meaning it has low dps and higher other stats) with over 800 on both. Buying a decent amulet or weapon will instantly give you a lot of it.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm really tempted to try out one-handed + source someday, but getting good ones would cost me more than my entire current gear cost me (about 150 million)

*How many hours did you guys play on your main char so far*? My wizard is about 140 hours in.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2012)

a decent Triumvirate & 1000+ DPS 1-H shouldn't really cost that much at all


so, apparently F-nova does diminish .. it's just irrelevant with this level of spam


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2012)

My weapon + mojo combo costs ~ 45 million.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd have a hard time replacing the almost 300% crit damage from my Skorn though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2012)

you can find out here for sure

how much DPS what will give you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2012)

also, 6% ranged/missile reduction buff that enchantress gives - what does it guard against ?


----------



## JH24 (Oct 31, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I'm really tempted to try out one-handed + source someday, but getting good ones would cost me more than my entire current gear cost me (about 150 million)
> 
> *How many hours did you guys play on your main char so far*? My wizard is about 140 hours in.



It depends a bit on your style of play. Personally I prefer a 1h + source because of the high attack speed. But I only make use of a signature spell as my main attack.

A good one-handed + source doesn't have to be that expensive, but a socket on your weapon/LOH and reasonably high average damage can help. 

It's possible you'll have lower dps initially, but it can open up a lot of other possibilities.


As for your question, my Wizard has around 480 hours in.


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2012)

650 hours on my witch doctor.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 31, 2012)

309 hours 3 minutes.

Man, with the time I've put in I'm still so behind

I'm going on a break for a couple of days to go and kill some Templars in Assassins Creed.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2012)

It seems I'm not doing bad for my playtime 
I'd be far below where I am now though, if it wasn't for the Skorn from Rios and the gems from JH24, and the lucky Zunimassa's Pox which got me 127 million gold.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2012)

Zaru 


what do you use to knock down Archons CD quickly back after it expires ? just disintegrate is enough ? how fast does it go ?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 31, 2012)

I haven't really been playing as much as I should, just seems so tedious at times.


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2012)

At least I can deal with reflect damage on MP6 now. Should try the next level.


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2012)

This guy has a Skorn in one hand and a two hander in the other. How is this even possible


----------



## insane111 (Oct 31, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Zaru
> 
> 
> what do you use to knock down Archons CD quickly back after it expires ? just disintegrate is enough ? how fast does it go ?



My Archon is always off cooldown in MP2-3. 24% run speed helps if you don't have it, and you shouldn't pop it until you find (or gather) a group of 20-30 monsters.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2012)

Rios said:


> This guy has a Skorn in one hand and a two hander in the other. How is this even possible



That must be some bizarre bug he's abusing. 757% crit damage 
On his battle.net profile, the other weapon doesn't even show as an image, but the stats refer to it. Very strange.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 31, 2012)

There was a bug a while back to dual wield 2 handers, I guess someone found another one


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 31, 2012)

Yay paragon lvl 1


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2012)

JH24 just gave me 3 million and I was able to buy this sweet upgrade


I am broke now but by tomorrow I'll be able to give the money back : P


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 31, 2012)

Rios said:


> JH24 just gave me 3 million and I was able to buy this sweet upgrade
> 
> 
> I am broke now but by tomorrow I'll be able to give the money back : P



You got that for 3 mil?


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2012)

No, I needed 3 million on top of my 60 D:


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 31, 2012)

Rios said:


> No, I needed 3 million on top of my 60 D:



Ah ok, I was going to say damn, I've been overpaying for mojos.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 31, 2012)

I didn't think about it, but I guess the reason LS weapons are so overpriced now is because MP reflect is bullshit. It wasn't really a problem before the patch. So many people are complaining about it that it will probably get nerfed and then prices should fall again.


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2012)

Come oooooooon I have no problem with MP6 reflect now. All this work for it to get nerfed.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 31, 2012)

Rios said:


> Come oooooooon I have no problem with MP6 reflect now. All this work for it to get nerfed.



Wait, when did Reflect Damage get nerfed?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2012)

*rare quiver*:

170 VIT
9% life
10.0% crit
15% AS
60 life regen
8 discipline


worth something ?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 31, 2012)

No dex was the difference between it being really good and meh, it might sell for something but probably not more than a couple hundred k


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I'm really tempted to try out one-handed + source someday, but getting good ones would cost me more than my entire current gear cost me (about 150 million)
> 
> *How many hours did you guys play on your main char so far*? My wizard is about 140 hours in.


92 hours


----------



## perman07 (Nov 1, 2012)

Rios said:


> Come oooooooon I have no problem with MP6 reflect now. All this work for it to get nerfed.


If they nerf it, you might be more suited to even higher MP-levels though. I assume you've dealt with reflect damage by acquiring life steal?

Life steal helps survivability in general, not just against reflect damage, so any high damage build should have some of it really. My point being that at some point, any respectable high damage character should get life steal anyways


----------



## Rios (Nov 1, 2012)

I already have a life steel weapon. What I did was increasing my defenses. Once I got
82k life
600 all resist
4300 armor
1300 life regen
I can pretty comfortably trade blows with Reflect Damage elites, even tank for a bit. Things like those berserker guys from Act 1 charging hits cant kill me in one swipe.


----------



## Rios (Nov 1, 2012)

I am apparently top 20 WD in Europe and top 80 in the world(that purple number)


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2012)

Let's talk about the future of this game.

PvP patch is inevitable sometime next year, but I'm not really interested in that due to lolmoney. There's nothing to even out the playing field and make it more human skill-dependent, so they'll have a hard time implementing it in a meaningful way.

Now, I'm pretty sure there will be an expansion at some point. Possibly one or two new classes and another act or two, depending on the price tag. 
But I have no idea where the story would go from here, also the AH would be a mess in the first month, due to everyone playing the new class(es) and good items for them being ultra rare.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 2, 2012)

Personally I'd like to see them start going the route of other online RPGs and start regularly adding in more content.  The Diablo universe lore is certainly rich enough for a series of expansions.  Diablo II was at one point going to get another expansion but it didn't materialize.

I too am curious how they're going to make PVP work when some people have DPS in the low thousands and some people are breaking over half a million.  Maybe breaking it into different leagues or realms based on your power level?  Or you could break it into tiers and let people choose what tier they want to take their chances in.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 2, 2012)

I want RMAH gone and improve crafting - rune-analogue from D2


and expansion


and buff merc stats .. mercs in D2 could seriously be beasts


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Personally I'd like to see them start going the route of other online RPGs and start regularly adding in more content.  The Diablo universe lore is certainly rich enough for a series of expansions.  Diablo II was at one point going to get another expansion but it didn't materialize.
> 
> I too am curious how they're going to make PVP work when some people have DPS in the low thousands and some people are breaking over half a million.  Maybe breaking it into different leagues or realms based on your power level?  Or you could break it into tiers and let people choose what tier they want to take their chances in.


On that note, I am seriously wondering how PvP worked in D2. DID it work? Or was it unbalanced as hell anyway? 


Fluttershy said:


> I want RMAH gone and improve crafting - rune-analogue from D2
> 
> and expansion
> 
> and buff merc stats .. mercs in D2 could seriously be beasts


I, too, agree that crafting is completely worthless as it is (Aside from gem crafting before the price decline), but the question is how that can be changed without getting rid of the auction house as well. (Don't kid yourself - Blizzard isn't going to stop their control over something that would just be a black market full of scammers anyway)


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree with losing the RMAH, more merchandise for the AH but the whole reason it was created is in the days of D2 people were using eBay or other means to sell stuff.  Having it built into the game reduces the chances for things like fraud.

I've never liked the idea of spending money to be able to advance in a game, which is why I refuse to use the RMAH.

If they're going to keep the RMAH then they have no excuse to not be constantly rolling out new content.  Use that money to hire more developers and designers if you have to.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2012)

Zaru said:


> But I have no idea where the story would go from here, also the AH would be a mess in the first month, due to everyone playing the new class(es) and good items for them being ultra rare.



With regards to the story, my best bet is that there'll be something to do with each of the followers. If you listened to them whilst playing the game you could tell that they could be fleshed out a lot. This could be the first expansion with three new acts (one for each).

The next expansion could be something to do with looking for the shattered pieces of Leah's body. Again, I don't think there was so much investment into her character just to let it go and the way the game ended could leave this a possibility.

Or vice versa.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 2, 2012)

Recovering Leah's body could be an interesting story to explore.  The vast majority of the Diablo world map is unexplored in gameplay, there are many areas they could flush out.

They could even explore other realms since we know that human souls don't go to the high heavens or burning hells, they could explore the spiritual realms they do go to, its been touched on briefly with the story of the witch doctors.

I'd like to see them touch more on the events related to Anu in the creation of the Diablo universe and perhaps incorporate him and where he went into the story.  Given the nature of his existence even fragments of his body could have the power to create very interesting things to explore.

There is a lot of potential, the question is whether or not Blizzard will seize it, sadly I'm inclined to believe they won't.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 2, 2012)

So i just beat act 2 today, i upgraded my weapon and pretty much blew through everything accept belial(meteor spam got me)

on act 3 and got my first set item 



it seems like i got a pretty good roll

edit: someone just offered 150M for it 

someone else is saying its probably worth 400M


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 2, 2012)

why the fuck do I never get drops above ~1kk ?


----------



## Monky Business (Nov 2, 2012)

What the fuck. Inferno cleared and yes i tried to get 5 NV stack and yet no single legendary or set item except one legendary from act 1 normal.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 2, 2012)

im shocked by how much stronger my character is now. i might just keep the ring


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 2, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> im shocked by how much stronger my character is now. i might just keep the ring



Got a link to your character profile?  I'm curious.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 2, 2012)

im conflicted. theres a lot i could use the money for but the ring still helps me, especially if if i can get another set piece for the crit bonus


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> So i just beat act 2 today, i upgraded my weapon and pretty much blew through everything accept belial(meteor spam got me)
> 
> on act 3 and got my first set item
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 2, 2012)

you can get a full set of gear for 150-400M


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 2, 2012)

Damn, the game is a lot more enjoyable when you aren't fishing for upgrades in the GAH. Just looting stuff inside the game and using that, it's so much more fun. Going to try it on hardcore soon. Let's hope I don't die.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2012)

Damn, it feels good to have some pickup radius again.

Also:



> Fixed an issue that allowed some players to continue to dual-wield two-handed weapons under extremely rare circumstances


Recent hotfix, regarding the linked guy who had two two-handers.



Fluttershy said:


> you can get a full set of gear for 150-400M



Really dude, for that amount of money you could upgrade your entire gear. With the money I made from selling a similarly priced ring, I could buy upgrades far beyond what that ring alone gave me.


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2012)

Apparently this is perfectly normal. The answer I got from the "experts" was......upgrade your gear.

[YOUTUBE]Um8Hzc-mT94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2012)

You... what? You lost 80% of your hp in one hit on MP1?  
Considering your EHP, that's over 500k in damage. What the fuck.


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2012)

It redirects every projectile. So I am hitting myself with my own powered bats. If I am lucky I only take about 120k damage and live on blinking, if I am not I take a 800k crit.

Worst thing is even white mobs can redirect 100% of the damage AND at a blindingly fast speed. No hope for evasion, only dodge chance can save you.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2012)

What kind of ridiculous monster gear would you need to survive that? 

I'm so glad disintegrate and the Archon Beam aren't missiles and instantly hit anything they point at.


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2012)

800+ all resists while I keep my current 80k life unchanged. 

In other words not possible unless I have
- witching hour with all resists
- zunimassa boots with all resists
- bracers and gloves with all resists

Obviously the witching hour and boots are around 150-200 million each and all resist gloves + bracers will most likely lower my damage.

Of course its not a problem as long as I avoid farming Act 2


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 3, 2012)

Finally!!!!


----------



## perman07 (Nov 3, 2012)

Finally commas to large sums of gold? Is this an issue? Whenever I get confused, I just delete 1 or 2 zeroes, then I can read for instance 150000 fine, and I add 2 zeroes to get 15000000 for instance.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2012)

how about fixing CM procs for Archons teleport ?


----------



## Rios (Nov 3, 2012)

How about making Spirit Walk actually phase through the waller's walls?

Or why this didnt roll with 50%???????


So many things to fix, Blizzard


----------



## insane111 (Nov 3, 2012)

perman07 said:


> Finally commas to large sums of gold? Is this an issue? Whenever I get confused, I just delete 1 or 2 zeroes, then I can read for instance 150000 fine, and I add 2 zeroes to get 15000000 for instance.



I think it only became a big issue when the 5 minute auction delay was (accidentally?) removed, so a lot of people started complaining about it. Their items would get instantly sniped by bots/flippers before they had a chance to double check.

People just need to learn to triple tap the 0's
 (for example 1 million, 1/taptaptap/taptaptap)


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2012)

When I read "add commas" I thought they were gonna increase gold drops tenfold to make gold farming by yourself possible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2012)

I went something like :
- prism armor
- 15% weapon damage buff
- 390% meteor
- frost nova
- 21k DS
- and something else - a signature spell maybe

Critical Mass - Glass Cannon - Conflagration or whatever else


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2012)

Archon really only works properly in Act 3 since you often have to walk around a lot to find killworthy things (let alone large groups of them) in other acts except a few selected places.

So as I see it, high mp elite pack farming -> Act 1
XP farming at a lower MP -> Act 3
What are act 2 and 4 good for?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2012)

it's just A3 farming for me - XP, elites (and just so happens A3 key as well) - all of it at whatever highest MP I comfortably can .. and you know, white mobs drop legendaries too  and A3 has the most of them


A2 is needed for A2 key at least .. some like vault of assassin farming too .. but Archon sucks in A2


A1 - key, I haven't tried much else yet .. i don't remember where A1 has mob density like in A3 tbh


A4 is worthless


----------



## insane111 (Nov 3, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Archon really only works properly in Act 3 since you often have to walk around a lot to find killworthy things (let alone large groups of them) in other acts except a few selected places.
> 
> So as I see it, high mp elite pack farming -> Act 1
> XP farming at a lower MP -> Act 3
> What are act 2 and 4 good for?



I think act 2 has the most potential elites per hour if you're using a good route. Act 4 isn't really efficient for anything.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 3, 2012)

As a ww barb who tries to keep up wrath of the berserker indefinitely, only act 3 does it for me. I do the Alkaizer route (dude who reached paragon 100 first), and it's pretty effective. Here's the route if anyone's wondering (though it's probably more efficient for ww barbs):


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 3, 2012)

*I found these really helpful*




​


----------



## insane111 (Nov 4, 2012)

Bought a Witching Hour&Chantodo's, gained 43k damage

900k gold left


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2012)

Vault of the Assassin has the most elites per minute in the whole game. Its the best farming spot when you are at a sufficient paragon level with enough MP.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2012)

Am I just stupid or how do you get to the Vault quickly without searching the entire fucking Desolate Sands for it


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2012)

Get inside, leave the game, it will respawn you right there if that was your latest checkpoint XD

So if you are gonna farm it, better stay there.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2012)

> Get inside, leave the game, it will respawn you right there if that was your latest checkpoint XD


^ this

however, after I gain NV5 I'd prefer to milk the 5 stacks for as much as I can .. which means keep killing and not exit after finishing the vault .. A3 is good for that since you just keep going forward



also, I finally realized what's the fuss with reflect damage .. in archon I healed through rather easily, but with meteor I don't seem to be able to  still, it's only real bad when the other boss modifiers are bad too



and I had an epiphany  - molten, mortar, fire chains makes Fire Resist the most important resist IMO .. so instead of buying the expensive AR gear - grab some with Fire Resist !


----------



## perman07 (Nov 4, 2012)

Fire resist is definitely the most important resist, I think melee's like monks and barbarians pick that up fairly quickly

And I agree with act 3 being the best place to farm. This video probably explains how to optimize your farming pretty well:


----------



## Kumanri (Nov 4, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> im conflicted. theres a lot i could use the money for but the ring still helps me, especially if if i can get another set piece for the crit bonus



You don't want to know how many DH would want to kill you for that ring. The Natalya set items are the holy grail for DH. To some, they are the must-have to play a certain mainstream build. That is the reason why DH is such a ridiculously expensive class to play.


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2012)

Fuck that guy and WW barbs in general. I got 6 legendaries just today for 2 hours of running. And for what? Most of them are not even worth 1 million. (I am not doing this route btw because I am not an overpowered barbarian).

Its all about luck, forget those "legendary items" tactics.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, so fuck me cause I play a ww barb then? I chose barb as my main, and I think ww is the most fun way to play a barb, nothing wrong with that. I have a fairly medium barb that can only farm mp3, nothing overpriced about it, but his advice is still applicable to me.


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2012)

Doubling the legendary drop rates pretty much ruined them. Once upon a time you were sure to get 10 mil+ for a zunimassa ring for example no matter what. Now you can get 100 legendary items and none of them could sell for 10 mil. Damn shame.

As for WW barbs, they should keep the advice giving to themselves. Its like Demon Hunter giving me an advice about how to up my DPS. Posers.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 4, 2012)

His advice was general though, how are farming routes that different between classes? And I'm not being argumentative, I really am curious.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2012)

- with something like this, it's very cheap gear (I already had Tals chest), needs a lot of work


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2012)

How is less than 1000 int on a lvl60 wizard even possible


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2012)

damage and INT are irrelevant here

my only job is to live, spam F-nova non-stop and provide the 10%IAS slowdown dome


with better DPS gear (so long as you don't lose what's important - namely loads of IAS (aim for 2.74+ aps - that's 36 "ticks" per second per 1 tornado), crit, some AP on crit, LPH etc.) and good fingers you can add in explosive blast and spam that too, but it's not crucial - the other classes deal damage


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm not sure I could kill ubers on MP1-2 alone atm xD not gonna try though .. and it's so easy & quick in a party with frozen mobs


still, 3 of us were there for the first time

tomorrow might try a higher MP


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2012)

> and it's so easy & quick in a party with frozen mobs


and, of course, those weren't *my* machines, so much less key farming


----------



## Rios (Nov 5, 2012)

gimmicks are only worth it when the results are certain, so MP7+ I guess


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2012)

yeah, 7 sounds good


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 5, 2012)

Just finished Assassins Creed 3.

Time to get back to D3.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm kinda losing interests in Diablo 3 now >.>

Just too repetitive it seems, well it was fun while it lasted.

Time to sell my gear and make money


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I'm kinda losing interests in Diablo 3 now >.>
> 
> Just too repetitive it seems, well it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> Time to sell my gear and make money


there is that too, but I still have 4 other classes to try out


----------



## Bioness (Nov 6, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> there is that too, but I still have 4 other classes to try out



I feel I have exhausted most of what this game has to offer, I got 3 classes to level 60, one to hardcore 44, and one to 32. I also went out of my way to get achievements so there is that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2012)

I never went out of my way to get achievements specifically so far

haven't tried HC


also I plan on giving my SC barb the hellfire ring from level 1  .. but other then that - using *only* self-found gear  till 60


----------



## Rios (Nov 6, 2012)

I can equip my barb with self found gear for level 60. Gonna try it now actually.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 6, 2012)

Derp, my Witch Doctor is level 54 hardcore, not 44.

Just go hardcore then, it is on a different system so the money and gear isn't shared between hardcore and softcore. Though at the 50s good gear begins to cost like 80,000 per slot.


----------



## Rios (Nov 6, 2012)

oh god with this barb build I can uleash 900k+ crits easily.


----------



## Rios (Nov 6, 2012)

A casual 1 018 499 hit


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 6, 2012)

Rios said:


> A casual 1 018 499 hit



Damn, the fact that your barb can do that so easily really makes me wonder how balanced the pvp system will be once its out.  I'm still in the mid 60k dps range on my WD.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2012)

holy fuck those crit Mempos cost a fortune


----------



## Rios (Nov 7, 2012)

DPS isnt that important, buffs and skills are.

Anyway every item I have on my barb was found by myself.


----------



## Rios (Nov 7, 2012)

I just salvaged my helm by mistake. Tried to remove the gem but clicked the wrong button. One second of not looking/thinking about something else and BAM. Apparently customer service cant help you with a rollback in such a case, the item is permanently destroyed.

I need some time to mourn the loss. Worst part is I wasted all my money for an upgrade so wont be able to afford a new helm for a long time. It'll be a lesser one anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 7, 2012)

some of my better geared mates took me for 2 MP8 uber runs


came out with 2 sets of organs, 2 A1 keys and a decent triumvirate


even managed to frostnova "tank" all the packs and 2 of the uber encounters in my crap gear .. Magda and Leoric were too much though, I switched to DPS, a better sorc frost-nova'd (we restacked 5NV) - even then each one died several times, we ressed each other and got em


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Rios. I tend to joke about "are you really sure about this" popup windows, but in this case it would have saved you.

Meanwhile, I must have hit the highest elite density ever.
4 packs in this small area.


----------



## Rios (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks. In the end I did manage to come ahead though, with a new belt


and a new helm


All in all, I lost 25 vitality and 100 armor but gained 75 all resists. I think thats a fair trade.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 8, 2012)

No legendaries for two days and now in the morning the legendaries are droping like rain. Even got some decent ones for a few mills.

I have found about 100 legendaries but i have yet to find one single SET item. Where the hell do you get these?! Why are they so rare?


----------



## Rios (Nov 8, 2012)

Dont know about that, on my second Vault of the Assassin run I got Inna's pants with all resist - 40 million. Wasnt even full NV stacks.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2012)

So in some investor's conference, Mike Morhaime (pres of Blizzard) said they're planning an Add-On for D3, but there are no concrete plans yet. 

Considering the freedom they are taking with Heart of the Swarm's release date, I wouldn't bet on it anytime soon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 8, 2012)

end of 2013 as the impossible fictional earliest date

likely at least 2014, maybe 2015


----------



## Rios (Nov 8, 2012)

Heart of the swarm has been in beta for awhile.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 8, 2012)

They need to stop jerking off and release PVP first, it's mind boggling how slow they are.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2012)

insane111 said:


> They need to stop jerking off and release PVP first, it's mind boggling how slow they are.



I fear the current diablo 3 team, as in, the people dedicated to work there after release, must be really small. 
And PvP would take a lot of balancing and a huge beta phase. Not to mention, how the hell DO you even balance PvP without changing skills for PvE as well?


----------



## perman07 (Nov 8, 2012)

One thing is for sure, WW barbs will suck in PVP


----------



## Rios (Nov 8, 2012)

Movement speed will be a big issue. Skills and items with MS will be used all the time.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2012)

Also, dodge chance. Monsters don't have that, but if fights can be decided in a few hits (and most fights will be), then random luck plays a huge factor here.


----------



## Rios (Nov 8, 2012)

only I am smart enough to stack dexterity on an intel character 

on a serious note its perfectly possible to reach 80% crit chance with hammer of the ancients and considering how 800k crits drop me in one hit.........


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2012)

Dodging did not exist in Diablo 2, did it?


----------



## Rios (Nov 8, 2012)

It did. The Amazon's passive skills. However

- there were 3 types of dodging: dodging when you stand still, when you run and for projectiles, you had to put points in all three
- when you dodge you make a funny animation, it is possible to lock you this way with DoT skills you dodge, but cant move
- the Amazon was a squishy glass cannon anyway


----------



## Rios (Nov 8, 2012)

Also lets not forget the attack rating <-> defense relation. If you depended on physical attacks you had to invest in huge amount of attack rating just so you can hit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like Meepo from DotA 2. 

Are they gonna hand some gold for Christmas? I can still upgrade myself with <50 mil pieces so 2 billion as a present seems alright.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2012)

damn WW barbs are scary

one took me into A4 MP10 to get infernal machine plans - he pretty much soloed it with me as dead weight (well I froze, but no DPS)


first time I saw MP10 being done (and with added 2-nd player too)


----------



## Rios (Nov 10, 2012)

> I found the best and most efficient build ever! It's called "rolling a barbarian for farming, keep WD for fun". Just like in D2 where I had my sorc for farming and paladin for other uses like PvP and overall ownage. FotM!!
> 
> No, seriously, there is only 1 class in this game atm and it's barbarian. While others fail, moan, cry, try million different things to gear with, specs to use...barb is already paralevel 100.



^thats how Blizzard decided to make this game


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 10, 2012)

I am not ashamed to say I'm already leveling a barb


----------



## Rios (Nov 10, 2012)

I wonder how many active 60 level barbs are out there in comparison to the 4 lesser classes but considering how their gear is way more expensive than the other classes'.........


----------



## Escargon (Nov 10, 2012)

Icefall caverns on higher monster level is an absolute joke. God damn i hate those goliaths.

Especially when they are in a pack of the most difficult affixes. Kill them and what do you get? 108 gold. 

And 4 act 3 runs and only one legendary item. NICE!


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## insane111 (Nov 10, 2012)

Holy shit people are actually that stupid in real life, have fun wasting your time and money on nothing.


----------



## Rios (Nov 10, 2012)

Americans really enjoy suing, eh


----------



## Bioness (Nov 10, 2012)

It's the American tradition, that and fast food.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 10, 2012)

There was a case where a guy sued his wife for being ugly and won $120,000. He found out she had plastic surgery after their baby turned out ugly, and accused her of tricking him into marriage thinking she was hot. 

I don't think that was in America though.

edit- oh found it


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2012)

I just got disconnected while identifying a level 63 set chest armor, and then could not create any more games. What is up with EU servers today? 

And now I can't log in anymore.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't been able to log in all day


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2012)

Set chest amor turned out to be one of the worst rolls possible for a Zunimassa's Marrow


----------



## Rios (Nov 10, 2012)

if this was 1.04 it would have been 35-40 mil no matter the roll. Now? Not sure if even 5


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 10, 2012)

I want a pair of Inna's pants and a good shoulder.

But I've only got 5mil in the bank. Haven't had shit for quite some time.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2012)

Rios said:


> if this was 1.04 it would have been 35-40 mil no matter the roll. Now? Not sure if even 5



Someone immediately bought it for 5 mil buyout (I didn't think it would go that high)

131 int (120 min)
45 vit (30 min)
+armor and cold resistance
+73 all resist (70 min)
(3 sockets but those are fixed)

Low rolls in almost every category, yet someone spent 5 mil on it? Lucky day.


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2012)

Armor is good though. One day when I dont need Dexterity anymore I'd want to have +Life% and +armor/+life regen as my two random affixes.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 11, 2012)

I found this comic in diablofans.com. Guess im not the only one lol:




This dude scared the shit out of me. I know there are already some downstairs obviously, but he just showed up out of nowhere and screamed while i played at night in the dark.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2012)

Those beasts in the arreat crater look larger and more dangerous than anything you fight in the game. They could literally just STEP on you


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2012)

Then we'd have some God of War shit going on. I dont mind at all!


----------



## JH24 (Nov 11, 2012)

Finally decided to level another character. I have to say I'm having more fun with a Barbarian than I first thought. Pretty satisyfing to play.


I also sold all my legendary items on my Wizard, from this point on I only want to use/sell legendaries I find along the way.


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2012)

for real


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I also sold all my legendary items on my Wizard, from this point on I only want to use/sell legendaries I find along the way.



I understand the sentiment, but why restrict/limit yourself in such a way? I don't see how that would improve your enjoyment, knowing that everyone else is using the AH.


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is what you can do instead: buy a reasonable farming gear and sell everything good you find.

No competition, no pressure to upgrade, just monetary profits.


----------



## JH24 (Nov 11, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I understand the sentiment, but why restrict/limit yourself in such a way? I don't see how that would improve your enjoyment, knowing that everyone else is using the AH.




I began to realize last week that the game was becoming boring for me. I had several legendary items but except for one piece of gear all of them were bought on the AH. After I got some great rare drops  having so many legendaries from the AH just didn't feel right anymore.

I'm not aiming to go at the highest MP levels anymore or to keep farming keys. I just want to be able to jump into a game and have some fun without having to feel forced to do anything.




Rios said:


> Here is what you can do instead: buy a reasonable farming gear and sell everything good you find.
> 
> No competition, no pressure to upgrade, just monetary profits.




You're right, this is what I had in mind as well. Just playing a bit for fun and when I feel like it. I think I've pressured/forced myself to much when playing lately.


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2012)

My definition of fun is jumping into the WD forum and making low budged guys droll after my gear  .


----------



## JH24 (Nov 11, 2012)

^

Well, you definitely have an amazing WD, it's especially great to see how high your DPS is. Unbelievable, I didn't even know that was possible for WD's.

I wouldn't be surprised if you have one of the highest tier WD's in Europe.


===

Reached level 18 today with my Barb. It's amazing how fun it is to play. Every hit feels satisfying. They did a great job with that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2012)

yep, I love playing with barb


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 11, 2012)

I've played quite a bit with the Barb but I haven't found him as fun as my Monk.


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2012)

Monk's primary left clicks are good. However his other skills are uninspired. 

While Monk seems to always need attack speed in spades, Barbarian can get away with slow extremely damaging hits. 

Overall I'd choose Wizard over both of them anyday because of the variety the class offers. Melee classes were a chore to play in Diablo 2 as well.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 11, 2012)

Talking about Wizards, I just got this:


Any good?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2012)

no LL/LPH, CHD instead of socket, low crit chance of ET

but high stats


should be sellable


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 11, 2012)

"This wand finds your death humorous"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 11, 2012)

I wouldn't buy it though since it isn't phys damage


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 11, 2012)

Barbs are the luckiest mofos out there. They can have 3% lifesteal on their belt, thereby clearing the need to have one on their MH, allowing them to get a much higher DPS weapon for the same price.


----------



## Kumanri (Nov 12, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> "This wand finds your death humorous"



EXACTLY!! Black Wraith, can you die once and tell us what does the wand do??? I'm now very curious...


----------



## Rios (Nov 12, 2012)

Youtube is your friend
[YOUTUBE]bNZPLgjH0GE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Escargon (Nov 12, 2012)

Damn weapon throw barbs gone mad. Gonna try keyfarming after i get a -weap throw Mara:s


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 12, 2012)

So I've been experimenting with some leveling routes.  I tried the Alkaizer route but was running into a lot of prefixes in enclosed spaces like the Keep Level 2.

This is my current route that I seem to be having decent luck with, I'm open to suggestions.

Start game right before Azmodan
Clear Core of Arreat Backwards
WP to Tower of the Damned 1 (and 2 if I don't have a full stack of NV)
Bridge of Korsikk
Fields of Slaughter
Arreat Crater 1
Arreat Crater 2

Lather, rinse repeat.

I've been having pretty decent luck with dense crowds and not too many elites.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 12, 2012)

Throw Barbs are actually pretty damn fun to play. I dunno, maybe it's just me. This is the build I used, might be cookie cutter, didn't check:


----------



## Rios (Nov 12, 2012)

I am doing Act 3 runs for a change.

- Fields of slaughter(with Caverns of Frost if they are spawned)
- bridge
- Tower of the damned 1
- Arreat crater + Azmodan

Rinse and repeat. Nothing great as far as drops go though. Either Act 1 on high MP or Vault of the Assassin on MP1 are the best spots for items.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2012)

No love for keep depths? As an Archon wizard right now, I love it. Tons of monsters that bottleneck each other while running into my wall-penetrating beam of quick death (on mp2, anyway)


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 12, 2012)

Zaru said:


> No love for keep depths? As an Archon wizard right now, I love it. Tons of monsters that bottleneck each other while running into my wall-penetrating beam of quick death (on mp2, anyway)



I've had a lot of bad luck with keep depths, at least on my solo runs.  I tend to spend more time running back to where I died then actually killing things.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 12, 2012)

so i couldnt get that ring to sell, so im gonna just try again later

i was doing good on act 3 MP3, but then after the bridge i got the shit knocked out of me. waaaay too many monsters to take on

back to mp2 i go


----------



## Rios (Nov 12, 2012)

Zaru said:


> No love for keep depths?



ABSOLUTELY NOT! Poor mobility and big AoE spells make keep depths the worst place in Act 3 you can farm as a WD. Couple it with the fact that each level is random and you are more than likely going to backtrack till you find the WP/exit.


----------



## JH24 (Nov 12, 2012)

In no particular order:

-Tower of the Damned
-Tower of the Cursed/Cydea
-Keep Depths
-The Battlefields/Fields of Slaughter + Caverns of Frost/Icefall Caverns

Ending with Core of Arreat/Azmodan


When short on time I usually skip one/two of the four locations. Most of the time I just pick an Act and play a few locations. But if I'm more in the mood for farming/leveling I go for Act 3.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 12, 2012)

As a double ww barb, keep depths level 2 is without a doubt the best place in the game to farm. You can sustain Wrath of the berserker easily there unless you run some strange route, and even then, you can just port to the next area.

My route is:
-backwards from core of areat
-tower of the damned level 2
-areat 2
-keep level 1 (going down to 2 then doing 2)
-bridge of korsikk untill the end of rakiss bridge


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone tried to get their follower just suped up with DPS? Everyone goes for MF or something like that, but what about the Scoundrel? I figure if you can get him to 15-20k DPS his 3 shots per attack are pretty freaking good. 

Wait, how do crit and crit damage affect followers? Murky on that.


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2012)

This is the best Scoundrel weapon


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Anyone tried to get their follower just suped up with DPS? Everyone goes for MF or something like that, but what about the Scoundrel? I figure if you can get him to 15-20k DPS his 3 shots per attack are pretty freaking good.
> 
> Wait, how do crit and crit damage affect followers? Murky on that.



My enchantress is a valuable asset to me. Over 80k hp, 6k+ damage plus the Demon from the Maximus sword she's holding. Those two take a lot of damage that would otherwise go to me, and they also take down stragglers and deliver a small but decent stream of dps to anything since I read somewhere that the Maximus demon deals over 30k per hit as well.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rios said:


> This is the best Scoundrel weapon



Do you know how often the root goes off? If it's more than a 4% chance then I should probably get that

edit: oh nevermind I didn't realize it can also roll x% chance to stun/freeze/chill/etc on hit. I just bought one with 4.5% chance to stun as well


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2012)

No idea what the % is but the root is 3 seconds, which could be a lifesaver. Plus he procs it fairly often.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 13, 2012)

Whats the point of legendary and set low level items when they never drop? What a fail.. im running MP10 lower difficulties and not one single item over rare, ever.


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2012)

Thats unfortunate. I've found 6 this evening for about 2 hours of running. But then again I am 73 paragon level.

Also the most expensive one was a Tal Rasha amulet which sold for 2 mil. Pretty bad.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 13, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Whats the point of legendary and set low level items when they never drop? What a fail.. im running MP10 lower difficulties and not one single item over rare, ever.



MP10 definitely helps but its not a guarantee.  Whats your overall MF?

When I was farming my Leoric's Signet at MP10 I still equipped a bunch of MF gear and had my characters natural MF boost (paragon 25 at the time) and it still took a little while.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont have that much MF (i try wearing as much as i can) as im just leveling my low level characters.

But i still find it quite sad that no legendaries or set item for levels below 60 drops.
I could get full Sigon set on the first three normal acts of d2.

I dont care much about low level items tbh, just wondering if they even exist.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2012)

Right now I just keep farming xp in the hope of getting lucky with a drop again. Any notable upgrade would require 9 digits of gold, and I only have about 22mil


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone here down to team up at some point to farm some higher MP levels?  I'm stuck at 2 right now and its making key farming a severe pain in the ass.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 13, 2012)

Decided to level up my alts again. First time since the patch and so I decided to grab a new weapon for myself. Bought a sword for 1mil and now I'm at lvl54 Hell half way through Act 1.

Should get to 60 near the end of the act. MP makes leveling so much more easy.


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Right now I just keep farming xp in the hope of getting lucky with a drop again. Any notable upgrade would require 9 digits of gold, and I only have about 22mil



You can find gloves + chest armor + belt upgrades cheaply.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2012)

Rios said:


> You can find gloves + chest armor + belt upgrades cheaply.



I don't know what your idea of "cheaply" is, but I don't see a point in a minor upgrade. I can either upgrade survivability or damage while sacrificing the other, but not increase both, unless I suddenly land 100+ mil again.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 13, 2012)

I never realized there was no level requirement on Hellfire Ring, the fireball proc alone 1 shots everything in lower difficulties.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't even started to look for the rings yet.

Don't know if I should bother.


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2012)

Thats why you upgrade a bunch of things at the same time, covering your holes.

For example what I will do in your place is
- buy a crit chance/crit damage or a crit chance/attack speed gloves while sacrificing the vitality on your current ones
- buy a zunimassa or tal rasha chest armor gaining a good all resistance and intelligence boost while sacrificing vitality again
- now with the new all resist boost from the chest plate you can sacrifice the all resist on the belt and buy a witching hour with vitality/armor for example, or  more intelligence and vitality
- since these upgrades will already give you a significant boost to your damage, trading some intelligence for vitality on the boots can be justified
- bracers can have up to 100 vitality while keeping the 150-160 intelligence, so you can make up for the loss of your vitality here too

The way I see it there is no point in using yellow chest armor and belt when the legendary alternatives are better and arguably cheaper. 

Just a side note, I know the skeleton is cool but that Wailing Host ring on the left is pretty terrible


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2012)

But but but skeletons


----------



## Escargon (Nov 13, 2012)

As many knows there are always some kind of item arguments in the general chat. So i came up with an idea:

Hahahahahha oh man i laughed so hard that i cried while my arm started to hurt. Seriously haha.

I found a crappy legendary and wanted to troll the d3 general chat which is always so damn serious. I said "offer godly legendary (link) need 250m!"

And i succeeded in creating the biggest baddest flamewar ever. Haha some people that just logged in said "wtf is going on here lol" and "i just logged in brb getting some popcorn" haha man i had to leave the chair and go lay on the floor to stop the chestpain.

Whats wrong with people?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2012)

Rios said:


> Thats why you upgrade a bunch of things at the same time, covering your holes.





Rios said:


> and buy a witching hour





Zaru said:


> and I only have about 22mil




The cheapest witching hour in the entirety of the european AH costs 20 mil


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2012)

You gotta save 30 mil for a half decent one. The real good ones are around 50. For example my current one is 50.

I'd say this is less than 9 digits


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 13, 2012)

Escargon said:


> As many knows there are always some kind of item arguments in the general chat. So i came up with an idea:
> 
> Hahahahahha oh man i laughed so hard that i cried while my arm started to hurt. Seriously haha.
> 
> ...



I've seen people do the item thing in the chat menu but I have no idea how to do it. How do you do it?


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2012)

enter -> shift click on the item


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2012)

Yo Rios, what should I put this up for?



There are better being bid for a few million and worse being bid for 9 digits. I don't get it 
(I assume any item with weird numbers like 97674 at the end of the current bid has been bid for, am I right with that?)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2012)

> I assume any item with weird numbers like 97674 at the end of the current bid has been bid for, am I right with that?


nope, sometimes it's deliberate - you gotta click and check


that knife looks amazing except for not being phys-only damage


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2012)

Click and check what? I still don't entirely understand the auction system, I always just buyout everything


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2012)

if the bid it offers you to input matches exactly with what you already see - nothing's been bid yet, you're first

if not (usually 5% or so higher) - someone already bid



and you can buy the cheapest stuff by camping it near expiration date and bidding at the last moment


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2012)

Its worth around 50 million.

I'll go see how my damage will change if I equip it instead of my spear.


----------



## Rios (Nov 13, 2012)

It will increase my DPS by 3.5k. Then again, its min-max damage is pretty low and I dont really need a faster weapon because I can barely keep my mana as it is.

I am going the slow damaging weapons route.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 13, 2012)

Have done 4 Alkaizer runs today and didn't get a single decent item (as in something I can sell for more than 50000) Wish my 329% magic find on mp3 was reliable


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2012)

Found two Witch Doctor set items in a matter of a few minutes. How likely is that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 13, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Found two Witch Doctor set items in a matter of a few minutes. How likely is that.



I'm jealous. Which ones did you get?  I got manajuma's carving knife but the damage was around 800 so it wasn't worth much.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm jealous. Which ones did you get?  I got manajuma's carving knife but the damage was around 800 so it wasn't worth much.


That knife and zunimassa's somethingsomething headgear. Not a good one though.

Now I just found 3 act 3 keys in a row on MP2. That's a 20%*20%*20% = 0.8% chance. 
I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 14, 2012)

Zaru said:


> That knife and zunimassa's somethingsomething headgear. Not a good one though.



I don't think I've gotten any good set items yet in the entirety of my play time.  I'm happy that I'm actually wearing a found helm so my drops haven't been a complete waste.



Zaru said:


> Now I just found 3 act 3 keys in a row on MP2. That's a 20%*20%*20% = 0.8% chance.
> I'm feeling lucky.



If I can get my damage up a bit more I want to try moving up to MP2 or 3.  Still looking for someone to team up with to do some key farming if anyone here is interested.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got like 10 act 3 keys by now. I need to start farming other acts for a change.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 14, 2012)

I got 4 legendaries (1 set) in 1 run, new record!


*Spoiler*: __ 




They all got turned into fiery brimstones
SHOCKER


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2012)

What's the point of salvaging ANYTHING
It's not like crafting has any purpose?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 14, 2012)

I used to salvage a bunch of stuff but I'd have to forge an item 10 or  15 times before it would be any good.  Much easier to sell them and try  to use what little money I can get from them in the AH.


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2012)

so far I've salvaged 40 useless legendaries

thats what they deserve 



Zaru said:


> What's the point of salvaging ANYTHING
> It's not like crafting has any purpose?



you can sell crafting materials and they are more expensive than vendoring the item


----------



## insane111 (Nov 14, 2012)

I've gotten like 10 pairs of Frostburns and Strongarm bracers, they won't fuck off


----------



## Escargon (Nov 15, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I've gotten like 10 pairs of Frostburns and Strongarm bracers, they won't fuck off



I fkn hate it. I really do hate it. I hate it SO much.


----------



## Ruthie512 (Nov 15, 2012)

How much should I put this up for


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2012)

This thing is apparently worth 300 mil because its just 7 str short from the maximum.


----------



## Sirius B (Nov 15, 2012)

Came back to the game after 4 months. Got a character to kill inferno diablo. 

What do now?


----------



## JH24 (Nov 15, 2012)

Leveled a Barb and a Monk to level 30.





At first I had trouble playing the Monk because I couldn't get a good playstyle with him, and I didn't like some of his early skills, making the early game slower. But later on I started to get used to it and now I like playing as a Monk even more than playing with my Barb. I love the heavy hits from the Barbarian but the Monk feels more refined and is smoother to play IMHO. 


I think I'll level up both of them slowly over time. I had a great time playing with my Wizard, but having started with melee characters, Diablo almost feels like a new game again.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2012)

How did I not realize this before... you can enter an auction house item into the chat and check how it would change your stats ingame.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 15, 2012)

So I just had this drop:



I didn't even know weapons could have +12% movement speed.  Anyone think this will sell for anything or should I just vendor it?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think weapons without crit damage or at least a socket, and 200+ on a main stat, are going to sell at all.

Also, reached 125k dps now. I wonder how much real money that guy with the 800k dps wizard spent.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 15, 2012)

Damn, I've had so many legendaries drop the last couple weeks and not one of them has sold for anything decent.


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2012)

his unbuffed damage was not even 400k last time I checked

I can make my WD appear to have 250k damage too


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2012)

How the fuck does a wizard buff himself to twice the dps


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2012)

Glass cannon + magic weapon + something else  . Also follower passives dont count towards unbuffed damage.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 15, 2012)

logging out with frenzy shrine and other class buffs


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2012)

Rios said:


> Glass cannon + magic weapon + something else  . Also follower passives dont count towards unbuffed damage.



glass cannon, magic weapon, and pinpoint barrier energy armor, and even Sparkflint - Familiar.

I play as a WW barb, 128k dps without wotb, soloing mp8 ftw.

most valuable thing i got was a Chantodo's force that sold for 50mill after 1.0.5.

Found 4 set items in my time of playing the game. They are as follows in order as found: Tal Rasha chest piece legacy (way back when), The Wailing Host in 1.0.4 (sold for 40mill). Chantodo's Force, then a Natalya's Reflection last week.

Pretty fun game, getting kinda old though. Going to break or even quit once I get Dishonored.

Would post my profile, but I won't due to privacy reasons.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 15, 2012)

insane111 said:


> logging out with frenzy shrine and other class buffs



Yeah, its why Demon Hunter DPS is usually so inaccurate.  With Sharpshooter active you can actually just stand there and watch your DPS count up.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2012)

For some reason my profile takes like a week to update so that doesn't work.

Man, what I'd give for a nice Tal Rasha's amulet.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2012)

the thing about Tal Rasha's amulet is that it will *never* roll the highest crit chance/crit damage (which is 10.0 and 100%, respectively), however any other amulet can.

odd,  huh?


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2012)

10% crit chance is possible because its not a fixed affix

also that %elemental damage is a beast with a non elemental weapon


----------



## insane111 (Nov 15, 2012)

The 6% bonus damage more than makes up for it, pretty stupid that it requires a physical weapon though. I don't think even a good trifecta amulet can beat a well rolled Tal Rasha's.


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2012)

Its sad that the best WD weapon is poison based. It would have made the ultimate combo with the tal rasha amulet.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 15, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Leveled a Barb and a Monk to level 30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After playing a decent amount on the reset of the chars, the Monk still feels the best. It has a good mix of offence and defence. The only gripe really is that you need to lean on the defensive stuff a little too much.



Zaru said:


> How did I not realize this before... you can enter an auction house item into the chat and check how it would change your stats ingame.



WHAT?!?

HOW???



Tsukiyomi said:


> So I just had this drop:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know weapons could have +12% movement speed.  Anyone think this will sell for anything or should I just vendor it?



For a 2h damage is way too low.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> So I just had this drop:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know weapons could have +12% movement speed.  Anyone think this will sell for anything or should I just vendor it?



Yea, terrible weapon. Way too low dmg, no crit dmg, no socket, no primary stat.

Another brim- wait, that can't even be a brimstone..


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> WHAT?!?
> 
> HOW???



If the item you want to see is in the search result list, you can click on the chat window at the bottom left (it will be highlighted) and shift+leftclick on the icon of the item in the list. It will then be linked in the chat like you'd do from your inventory. Press enter, and it will be sent as an invalid recipient.

Then start/resume a game and leftclick on the name in the chat. It will show the item from the AH and compare the stats.

Why this isn't a standard function of the AH is beyond me.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 15, 2012)

Zaru said:


> If the item you want to see is in the search result list, you can click on the chat window at the bottom left (it will be highlighted) and shift+leftclick on the icon of the item in the list. It will then be linked in the chat like you'd do from your inventory. Press enter, and it will be sent as an invalid recipient.
> 
> Then start/resume a game and leftclick on the name in the chat. It will show the item from the AH and compare the stats.
> 
> Why this isn't a standard function of the AH is beyond me.



There's a lot of feature of the AH which are not explained, like the bidding system and a lot of stuff that should be basic standard stuff like stat comparisons. All of this just makes me think that the AH really was an afterthought and a half assed attempt at doing something which the Blizz lot got ordered to do by their Activision overlords.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone know if I could solo ubers with budget CM gear on MP5+? I have 
2.20 attacks per second
85k damage
19 AP on crit
48% crit
4900 armor/500 res all

I bought a shitty Chantodo's wand for 30k and a shitty helmet to get the apoc and attack speed


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Anyone know if I could solo ubers with budget CM gear on MP5+? I have
> 2.20 attacks per second
> 85k damage
> 19 AP on crit
> ...



What's your life steal/life on hit/life regen on that char?


----------



## insane111 (Nov 15, 2012)

oh I forgot about that, no life steal/800 life on hit/610 life regen/49k HP

Also anyone know if "reduces damage from elites by 7%" works on bosses?


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Anyone know if I could solo ubers with budget CM gear on MP5+? I have
> 2.20 attacks per second
> 85k damage
> 19 AP on crit
> ...



You probably couldn't, I'll be honest. The siege+zoltun will be insane for you, Maghda's bug attack will hurt like hell, but you might be able to do the Ghom/Rakanoth fight. Depends on how well you are at the CM combo... and if you can perma-freeze zoltun before he teleport's everywhere. Honestly.. if you had time, you might be able to do it. The enrage timers are the real worry.

Though I might be horribly wrong. I have no real experience with a wizard, I'm judging from stats only. You might want to aim for higher dps, get APoC on your source instead of your main hand.

Only one real way to find out xd

Edit: saw your life on hit post - you might be able to do it.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm scared to invest any real gold into CM because I'm afraid they will keep nerfing it. It's pretty crazy that I can clear through mp5 at the same speed as my regular gear where I have 152k dps. This weapon and helm are pretty much vendor trash.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2012)

They aren't gonna nerf it anymore. If they do, then I'll quit this game xD

I have a friend who had 216k dps as an archon wiz and switched to a 150k CM wiz and he is glad he made the switch.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't play Critical Mass builds because I don't like clicking like a madman. Disintegrate/Archon or my old Orb build were pretty much "Point at stuff. Swirl mouse around. Stuff dies."


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2012)

It's not a bad build, but it is ridiculously flashy. Once you get it going you can't see anything but a massive blob of particles in your general location.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 15, 2012)

Trying some key runs on MP 6 and 7, the only time seem to run into issues is when there is only 1 elite left (depending on their affixes). That keywarden in act 1 always knocks me back and starts running around like an asshole.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 16, 2012)

Sirius B said:


> Came back to the game after 4 months. Got a character to kill inferno diablo.
> 
> What do now?



Farm or try getting the hellfire ring.


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2012)

Whats the drop rate of Ice Climbers? So far every last legendary boots I've found in 1.04 and 1.05 are Fire Walkers.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think there are "drop rates" in this game. It all goes by the item level.


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll be hitting 3k intelligence soon.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I don't think there are "drop rates" in this game. It all goes by the item level.


There must be though, that statement about strongarm bracers and other crappy legendaries dropping all the time that someone made last page is true for me too.

Or maybe that's just just confirmation bias, and it feels that way because among the different legendary items, most are crappy, so chances are if you get a legendary, it will be crappy.


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2012)

out of 10 legendary bracers I get 9 are lacuni and 1 is strongarm

maybe the game just picks up one legendary and keeps throwing it in your face


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 16, 2012)

I've only had two legendaries that have been good. Leorics Signet which I sold and a decent Inna's chest piece which was an upgrade.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2012)

My found items that sold for 5 mil before taxes or more, in order of happening.

- Zunimassa's Pox for 150 mil
- Blackthorne's Spurs for 30 mil
- Natalya's Bloody Footprints for 5 mil
- Zunimassa's Marrow for 5 mil
- Manajuma's Carving Knife for about 22 mil

 Without that Pox, I'd probably have remained a complete poorfag


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 16, 2012)

90% of the legends I get are shitty aswell..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2012)

I am now in the process of buying gear for a WW barb (minus 2 weapons and a belt and maybe 1 ring) on a ~15kk - 20kk budget

that includes getting the necessary gems, I only have a 15% life purple one and a 90% CHD emerald (ideally I want a 100% in each weapon) .. which are both on my wizz atm


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's an AH pic of a guy who can farm MP10:



THE RICH GET RICHER


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2012)

I find these items every day. He just gets lucky with better stats.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2012)

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU SELL MAXIMUS FOR 4.25 MIL ???????????????


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2012)

it could be PS too


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2012)

Rios said:


> I find these items every day. He just gets lucky with better stats.



In his case, luck seems to be the NORM. I mean that's 1.5 billion in 3 days.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 16, 2012)

He probably plays all day, some Russian guy who did a MP10 marathon for 50+ hours made 5 billion.

 Which is actually a lot more money than you can make with most jobs . Even that guy is making $750 every 3 days if he gets 1.5 billion every 3.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2012)

should we all quit day jobs ?


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> should we all quit day jobs ?



I don't even have a day job and I'm a poorfag in the game too


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2012)

I hardly play more than 2 hours a day, often below 1. 



insane111 said:


> Which is actually a lot more money than you can make with most jobs . Even that guy is making $750 every 3 days if he gets 1.5 billion every 3.



I don't get this though - All gold that is put into the economy is, at some point, picked up or from selling items to vendors, right?
At 170 hours with an inferno character, I picked up less than 20 mil gold and probably made a similar or smaller amount by selling vendor items (usually one full inventory of trash nets 30-50k)

Everytime someone gets more gold than they picked up, someone else is getting conned out of their gold. Massively. Where do all these billions come from? Chinese goldfarmers in the EU server?


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2012)

There must be something else to it. I've farmed with 450% MF and there was barely anything of worth dropping. I dont see how a 100% MF jump would allow a constant stream of ridiculously good items.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 16, 2012)

6 key runs with a 50% chance to drop and no keys, the rng in this game is awesome


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got my WD to lvl60. Time to get to work on my lvl42 Barb.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2012)

Can't believe it took me 250 hours before I crafted a Staff of Herding and entered Whimsyshire.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 16, 2012)

I entered very late too.

Then you realise Whimsyshire isn't really that fun.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, they went through the trouble of making it, so I at least wanted to go there once.


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2012)

Can you lend me 1 million? I am broke and cant create the infernal version


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 16, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Can't believe it took me 250 hours before I crafted a Staff of Herding and entered Whimsyshire.



Yeah, the novelty wears off pretty quick.  Originally Whimseyshire had fantastic drops so it was worth the time and effort to get there, now it has drops on par with act 3 and 4.  Plus its just not that big of an area, you clear it so fast then you basically have nothing to do.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2012)

Worth check?


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 16, 2012)

holy shit XD

nice ammy. too bad the crit dmg didn't roll higher.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did the 3(6) uber bosses tonight on MP5 solo with the stats I mentioned, turns out Mahgda was the biggest pain in the ass because I can't stop her from casting sentries, which forces me to move around and kill them 1 at a time. Zoltan was a little annoying but I eventually got him locked down. Ghom and Rakanoth were completely effortless I kiled them first try and didn't have to move an inch.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks to me that's a 15-20 mil amulet.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 17, 2012)

I noticed there are people in the Looking for Group forums who carry anyone through MP10 ubers if you supply the machines, I might just start doing that to get some guaranteed rings.


----------



## Rios (Nov 17, 2012)

Are the rings even worth something once you hit level 100? Since I am already so close I dont really care about crafting them.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2012)

Rios said:


> Are the rings even worth something once you hit level 100? Since I am already so close I dont really care about crafting them.



Close? 

I'll probably get to 60-70 before I lose interest. How the fuck did some people farm to 100 so early, did they just play all day?


----------



## Rios (Nov 17, 2012)

I am exactly halfway. Also my character is stronger than when I was level 1 so farming speed has been increased.

Anyway 5 legendary drops for 2 hours of play. 3 got salvaged, one got sold because its not even level 60, 1 is on the AH for 150k. 

Compare this to 1.04 where at least I was getting good legendaries on a daily basis. This version is so shit.


----------



## JH24 (Nov 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Close?
> 
> I'll probably get to 60-70 before I lose interest. How the fuck did some people farm to 100 so early, did they just play all day?



Wow, seeing this really makes me feel Blizzard should add something to the game to make the highest levels more fun to get to.

Like some "god-like" abilities (It would be so cool to summon a true demon with different "runes" like for example a Baelrog-type from LotR) that start at level 70-80 and scale with MP. 

Or for example some very special legendary/set gear only for players at level 75 or above.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2012)

Someone just paid 50mil buyout for a blackthorne's surcoat I found, and the current bid for the amulet is 30 mil. I'll suddenly have close to 100 mil again 

What to upgrade next... though with that money I could probably fully equip a secondary class.


----------



## Rios (Nov 17, 2012)

but the blackthorne armor is trash :/


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2012)

Apparently whoever bought it thought different. Mine had 245 vitality although the  says the max is 200. I'm confused.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2012)

random roll was vita


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2012)

No, random rolls were +strength and +dex.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2012)

Hmm, maybe there is a vita + other stat roll that counts as one

or str + dex count as one and additional vita as second



[YOUTUBE]qH0SNZXSc6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2012)

for example


^ chest armor can have Dex+Vit as 1 affix

leaving room for STR as second


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2012)

^ or Str+Vit

and Dex as second


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 17, 2012)

I only got 28mill atm, feelsbroke


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 17, 2012)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> I only got 28mill atm, feelsbroke



2.5mil. If you're broke, what am I


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 17, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> 2.5mil. If you're broke, what am I



lol, it all changes with a beam of light (sometimes).



just got that. Worth only 10mill Dx

I could save it for when I buy/find a godly bulkathos's warrior blood, but eh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2012)

that weapon has no CHDamage and no socket to put an emerald in

I wouldn't use it for free tbh


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 17, 2012)

set items galore!



just found that, worth quite abit because of the high armor.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2012)

That's the most armor I have ever seen on a helmet. Too bad it rolled thorns instead of something useful like vit.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 17, 2012)

yeah sadly


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2012)

Unrelated: Blizzard needs to overhaul weapons at some point. 

A lot of weapon types are by default inferior (Daibos and Bows for example), Shields are not nearly as much of a defensive bonus as they should be, Cloaks usually suck compared to other chest pieces, and currently weapons without either a socket or notable critical damage bonusses are hardly useful in Inferno.


----------



## Rios (Nov 17, 2012)

I farmed whole day. Managed to sell

1 item for 160k
2 more items for 200k

7 hours of farming at MP3 with 400% MF and nothing dropped, just like yesterday.
At the end the game was like screw that guy, no more legendary drops, not even shitty ones, almost every weapon had no damage mods or its damage was barely 500, almost every armor piece was
stat
another stat
vitality
random resist

Conclusion: All "rich" people are price flippers, farming is worthless.

It doesnt make any sense tbh. 1.04 apparently had less drops but they were so much better.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Unrelated: Blizzard needs to overhaul weapons at some point.
> 
> A lot of weapon types are by default inferior (Daibos and Bows for example), Shields are not nearly as much of a defensive bonus as they should be, Cloaks usually suck compared to other chest pieces, and currently weapons without either a socket or notable critical damage bonusses are hardly useful in Inferno.



Buffing drops will not make the economy any better, all it will do is raise the price of BiS items and lower the rest. Blizzard doubled the chance to get legendary/set items in 1.0.5. That destroyed the economy. The Chantodo's Force I got awhile absolutely godly before 1.0.5, but now it isn't even worth 50mill anymore. My RL friend got a ring that had no resists, no trifecta, but a shitton of damage and damage it was only. That ring sold for 300mill. My other friend got a trifecta ring that had resists and slightly less damage than that 300m ring, but it only sold for 100mill over the course of trying to sell the ring for 2 weeks.


On regards to Rios's post.. there's nothing I can say. I farm act 3 on mp3 with only around 300% mf (my paragon lvl is only 34, sucks to be me), and I made over 60mill today and today only. The game is revolved around RNG, sometimes it is kind, sometimes it hates us.

that probably made this post sound more offensive than it is was supposed to be :x just trying to get a point across guys~


----------



## Rios (Nov 17, 2012)

well after 4 hours of no legendary one finally drops

that useless unique shield

I've had it with farming, I am going to play the AH from now on. 75 level paragon is good enough for when duels come I think. I'll be losing 75 intelligence and 50 vitality but thats not much assuming I manage to make good money by playing the AH.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2012)

And you're going to use that money for what exactly?
Or are you talking about REAL money


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 17, 2012)

I hope duels come. I could care less about the team based arena PvP they have coming.

I need EARS!!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2012)

PvP will give them major headaches. Especially regarding "crowd control". Nobody wants to be permastunned during PvP.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 17, 2012)

Duels would be cool, but there would have to be some major balancing of builds to use.

WW barbs can just use Wotb (assuming that a duel lasts a relatively short about of time), therefore becoming immune to permafreeze, slowness, and everything in-between. That's a clear advantage against CM wizards. Rend+HoTA barbs with decent gear crit over 1mill on there Smash. Unless Bliiz makes our resistances skyrocket to the survivability of goblins (gobins have some strange resists, never can be one-shot and will take hits even if you are in act 2 normal with full inferno gear. Leoric's Signet farming anyone?), then that's a clear 1hko on the foe. 

Not saying that barbs are OP.. but it would be unbalanced at this point in that game.

(besides, when pvp comes, everyone will have godly gear anyway)


----------



## insane111 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rios said:


> Are the rings even worth something once you hit level 100? Since I am already so close I dont really care about crafting them.



People farm them because they have the potential to be a best in slot ring. With 170-200 guaranteed main stat and 4 random properties it has a much better chance to be good, as opposed to identifying a hand full of rare rings.

edit: Like this one


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2012)

Goblins are immune for a few seconds after losing a portion of their health for the first time (about a quarter or third, can't tell), and frankly that has bothered me. WHY?


----------



## Escargon (Nov 17, 2012)

Holy shit godly item.

"It doesnt have critical damage"

Trash.

I want the runes back.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree that it would be pretty neat if we could use very rare items to make other items more amazing. 

Creating an ultimate Frankenweapon


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 17, 2012)

Missing a main stat but do you think it'll sell:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2012)

might sell, but I'd say under 1 mil


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 17, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> might sell, but I'd say under 1 mil



Shame.

Second legendary of the day and it looks to be a good one:


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2012)

I made 65 million yesterday from bidding alone. Didnt know it could be so successful. Works only on special items though it seems


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2012)

Someone actually clicked the 60 mil buyout for the amulet


*Spoiler*: _I mean this one_ 









And it's a fucking level 60 item, too.

Now what to do with 100 million?


----------



## JH24 (Nov 18, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Someone actually clicked the 60 mil buyout for the amulet
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I mean this one_
> ...




Wow, very nice. Are there any area's you're not happy with regarding your Wizard? Otherwise this might be a nice chance to look at one of your other characters.

===


I wish I started leveling up other characters sooner. I haven't had this much fun with this game in months.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2012)

I could upgrade my int and resistances with a nice chest piece OR look for some attack speed items (witching hour belt, gloves, rings), but I'd only get up to about 150k dps (up from 125) that way.

Now I wonder how strong a 100 mil- equipped barb would be.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2012)

stronger then a similarly priced wizz


----------



## JH24 (Nov 18, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I could upgrade my int and resistances with a nice chest piece OR look for some attack speed items (witching hour belt, gloves, rings), but I'd only get up to about 150k dps (up from 125) that way.
> 
> Now I wonder how strong a 100 mil- equipped barb would be.




A few weeks ago I would have said spending it on your Wizard. But now, after leveling some characters myself, and seeing you have a level 60 character of each class, I would recommend upgrading on of your other classes.

Pick the one you liked playing the most and make a list of the gear you want to have for that character and see how it ends up. (Not buying just yet) I think a lot could be possible.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 18, 2012)

Spent some gold. 142k dps and 47k life as a ww barb with 5.9% lifesteal and 600 loh 

only thing I bought was a mempo, some IK gloves, and a better vile ward, about 18mill worth of expenses combined. Cheap as fuck, but over 10k dps upgrade.


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2012)

Even with 500% MF all drops are crap.

The game drops way too many class specific items and a huge chunk of them are never used. For example I've never managed to sell a wizard hat, a demon hunter cloak, a two handed weapon for monk, a witch doctor mask, a one handed crossbow or a two handed mighty weapon. But the game keeps shoving them down my throat. I killed the warden, out of the 5 rares he dropped 4 were of the aforementioned types. So before even identifying them you can be sure they wont be worth a damn.

I dont remember shit like this happening before, it was only with quivers. Seems like they didnt decrease the quiver drop rates at all, they instead increased the other trash items' drops so they'll reach their level.


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2012)

heeeeeey I got my first legendary plans

of a bow called venomhusk


----------



## JH24 (Nov 18, 2012)

I didn't know reduced level requirements could be that high. A reduction of 18 levels? Wow..


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2012)

I am taking 28 mil from a friend. Will make sure to give them back in 1 day tops.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 18, 2012)

Rios said:


> Even with 500% MF all drops are crap.
> 
> The game drops way too many class specific items and a huge chunk of them are never used. For example I've never managed to sell a wizard hat, a demon hunter cloak, a two handed weapon for monk, a witch doctor mask, a one handed crossbow or a two handed mighty weapon. But the game keeps shoving them down my throat. I killed the warden, out of the 5 rares he dropped 4 were of the aforementioned types. So before even identifying them you can be sure they wont be worth a damn.
> 
> I dont remember shit like this happening before, it was only with quivers. Seems like they didnt decrease the quiver drop rates at all, they instead increased the other trash items' drops so they'll reach their level.



20 minutes later:



Rios said:


> heeeeeey I got my first legendary plans
> 
> of a bow called venomhusk



:grumpy



JH24 said:


> I didn't know reduced level requirements could be that high. A reduction of 18 levels? Wow..



A good weapon with reduced requirements is all you need for an alt. The rest can be +exp gear and you should breeze through.

I got this for 1mil and it was ridiculous:


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 18, 2012)

lol yea i was about to say, Rios was all pissed off about drops and 20 min later he found a legendary plan xD

I've gotten that same plan twice, and that's the only legendary plans I've gotten.


----------



## Rios (Nov 18, 2012)

I hit 193k damage with 80k life and 700 all res.

Not sure how I'll get to 200k though 

btw that plan is worth only 5 mil so


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 19, 2012)

Decided to try flipping items on AH.

Only bought two things. An Inna's Radiance for 90k and gloves for 5k. After fees I got 170k and 85k respectively. Might not be much gold but the mark up is silly.

Fuck this shit, this is all I'm going to do. Once I get more cash I can go for bigger items.


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2012)

Found 3 set items today, all three of them(except for the blackthorne pants which actually sold for 1.5 million) were crap.

How the fuck do you get good items on a daily basis. And if you can then why arent you buying lottery tickets.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 19, 2012)

Rios said:


> Found 3 set items today, all three of them(except for the blackthorne pants which actually sold for 1.5 million) were crap.
> 
> How the fuck do you get good items on a daily basis. And if you can then why arent you buying lottery tickets.



You're the luckiest person on in this thread. You tell us.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> You're the luckiest person on in this thread. You tell us.


Infuckingdeed, weird that Rios is the one asking that question (though to be fair, virtually every person who's posted here regularly has said some variation of what Rios said).

I personally haven't played this for a week. Last sessions I've played have felt as if the drop rates have been majorly nerfed. Haven't gotten anything decent in what feels like forever.


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2012)

I was lucky during 1.04 and I didnt mind it one bit. Not going to repeat what I've already said but the double legendary drop rates really fucked up everything. I can get good items, not lucky enough to get the great ones.


----------



## JH24 (Nov 19, 2012)

Finally leveled up my barb to level 60. I have to say the last few days have been a lot of fun, but I still need to complete Hell difficulty.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Decided to try flipping items on AH.
> 
> Only bought two things. An Inna's Radiance for 90k and gloves for 5k. After fees I got 170k and 85k respectively. Might not be much gold but the mark up is silly.
> 
> Fuck this shit, this is all I'm going to do. Once I get more cash I can go for bigger items.



How much did you mark them up?  I farmed quite a bit this weekend, had 5 legendaries drop and they were all crap.  Really slowing down my efforts to move up a few MP levels.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 19, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> How much did you mark them up?  I farmed quite a bit this weekend, had 5 legendaries drop and they were all crap.  Really slowing down my efforts to move up a few MP levels.



A couple of 100,000's. After fees:
gloves bought for 100k got 340k after fees. 240k profit.
Gloves bought for 50k got 212k.  162k profit.

A few more similar to this. I only have just under 4mil in the bank so I don't want to spend more then a couple of hundred K's because of the risk of not selling them on.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 19, 2012)

That's.. not alot of money at all. Though, considering you're broke, it helps, I guess.

People say that auction flipping is the best way to make gold. Hell, Moldran went from 500mill to 1.5bill on auction flipping only. The thing is, though, you have to have alot of gold to be able to make alot of gold via flipping. Imagine trying to flip to get 1mill to 2mill, instead of 500m to 1.5b. Farming itself is not useless, farm untill you get ~100m and you can flip your way to anything these days. Myself, I've done barely any flipping, but I've come across the situation where I see something I could flip as it is ridiculously low in price, gain a profit, but I still say nah, it's just who I am. I'm barely a risk taker, flipping a regular auction relies solely on the fact that the new price you put it at actually does sell, and if it doesn't, no profit.


edit: zomg 100th post


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2012)

I was flipping 66k items for 5 million back in the days. It was 1.04 though, not so sure how prices are in 1.05. The version actually encourages farming even though the gains are minimal.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 19, 2012)

Thinking about buying a good IK chest piece instead of my relatively crappy blackthorne's chest


----------



## insane111 (Nov 19, 2012)

The fact that you can now spam the refresh button as fast as you want makes it kind of hard to flip, there are bots running 24/7 that snipe the really good stuff the instant it appears.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2012)

It's funny how there are people who don't even play the game and let bots do everything instead. There would be so many easy ways to prevent this, but Blizzard doesn't give two shits right now.


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2012)

There are obvious duplicates of the best items if you bother looking at diabloprogress. Some of them are even duped 7+ times. Nobody cares.

The biggest offender is a duped weapon which is sold for 20 billion.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 19, 2012)

but only botters will have 20billion in their pocket 

Wish I could be a senior member. 1000 posts is ridiculous. Though looking at you all with 10k+ posts


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2012)

3 legendary items in one run. Being able to blaze through MP7 probably has something to do with this.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> but only botters will have 20billion in their pocket
> 
> Wish I could be a senior member. 1000 posts is ridiculous. Though looking at you all with 10k+ posts


I see you have 0.28 posts per day. Start having 5 per day and you will have almost 2k in a year.

Though you do know all of us here are just wasting time right? Talking about shit on the internet is as pointless an activity as you can find


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 20, 2012)

yea, I only come on here to waste time


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 20, 2012)

At one time I used to have 7 posts per day. Nowadays I only post in a few threads.

--

Just sold something and made 834k profit


----------



## perman07 (Nov 20, 2012)

Me too, I suspect a lot of people are like that. Posting tons of posts gets old quickly, which is why many people with several 1000 posts don't post that much, cause they're done with that phase of posting a lot.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2012)

Once you've kept up 1000 per week for months, you reach a point where you realize how pointless that is.

Though now I play Diablo 3 instead. Much more productive


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2012)

Diablo III > Naruto


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 20, 2012)

a lot of things are >naruto


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 ending > Naruto

And to not become too spammy: Why only barbs have the option to wear cool legendary gloves while every other class has to settle with rare ones? The three high end unique gloves really suck


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2012)

It's funny how this game works sometimes. I found a Skorn while playing Barb, and both my Barb AND my Wizard get to the 130k dps range with it. 

Even more surprisingly, it upgraded all values (dps, life, protection) on my Wizard so I equipped it. The old one is the one in the inventory:


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 20, 2012)

How is it everyone seems to have multiple Skorns and I've never seen one?  Does Skorn have a higher drop rate than other legendaries?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2012)

First one to drop for me, but the third one I own. 
If you're talking about legendary weapons, I think there are a lot that you will never see mentioned because they're crap. For example, earlier today I had a legendary Daibo drop. DAIBO. WHO THE FUCK USES DAIBOS? Unless it's a roll with crit damage + socket or something.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 20, 2012)

Daibo's are about the stupidest weapon in the game. Monks need speed, lots and lots of speed and a Daibo's weapon speed is just waaaaay too slow to be of use to anyone.

That's one weapon category that needs to be changed.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2012)

Well that one daibo has some sort of ~5% proc chance to gain 2x attack speed for a few seconds, but it's still pretty slow with that.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 20, 2012)

That wouldn't be bad if the proc rate was higher

I want to like daibos cause they fit monk astheticcly but god damn are they worthless


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 20, 2012)

fucking 90% emerald 7.5 Mil again


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2012)

I am under the impression that once you get 2+ legendaries of the same kind they will simply continue dropping.

For example its logical for strongarm bracers to drop more, since they are level 62 in comparison to lacuni's 63. Yet so far it is 7:1 in lacuni's favor. Same thing with sun keeper and echoing fury.

So if you start getting Skorns......you'll get more Skorns.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 21, 2012)

> Thorns is another affix we feel leaves a lot to be desired -- not just in co-op games, but in solo games too. It's not a bad stat, per se, and there are many builds that can benefit from it, but it definitely needs some tuning before it can really be considered competitive. We don't have anything planned for the short term, but for the long term we've considered various improvements and tweaks like allowing thorns to benefit from primary stats, building in additional passive support, as well as having one of the gem bonuses give a boost to that style of damage. (We've also tossed around the idea of adding another affix that's very similar to thorns, but has a much more universal function and would be able to benefit all classes [i.e. ranged + melee damage] without the need for passive skill support.)


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2012)

so we are going to become a Reflect Damage mobs ourselves


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 21, 2012)

Found a IK boulder breaker with 1613 dps and 313 str.

Worth anything? D: no socket = sucks. Dropped off of the first goblin I killed on mp7 with no stacks.

Changed my spec to the Rend+Hota build with a Skorn. Yes, it is true, you really do crit for 700k-1mill every second.. awesome.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2012)

1613 dps? That's possible on a weapon?


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 21, 2012)

my bad, had 321 str. Typed last post without looking at game, apparently thought it had 313.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2012)

no CHD, no socket

you know the drill


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2012)

Dont think salvaging is worth it anymore. Nobody buys the crafting components.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 21, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> no CHD, no socket
> 
> you know the drill



yeah sucks


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2012)

It seems Strongarm bracers have the most intelligence. Currently wear a 260 ones and 2997 intelligence overall. One more level till I hit 3k.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 21, 2012)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> my bad, had 321 str. Typed last post without looking at game, apparently thought it had 313.



Ignore Durability Loss is about the stupidest stat you can get.


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2012)

You get this stat no matter what. Just like with the old IK weapon from D2.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 21, 2012)

did 3 act 1 runs on mp6, no key. Did one on mp7, no key.

I mean, come on.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2012)

Rios said:


> Dont think salvaging is worth it anymore. Nobody buys the crafting components.


 

Blizz is thinking about your needs


----------



## Rios (Nov 21, 2012)

Re-introduce the Horadric Cube and let us create our own random rares/legendary items with salvaged crafting components.

Subsequently reduce the drop rate of legendary items.

There you go.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 21, 2012)

but people would be like 'its too much like diablo2!!!1'


----------



## HappyHalloween (Nov 21, 2012)

My Witch Doctor is so amazing now.... farms MP0 like a boss!



I just don't have that much time to play


----------



## JH24 (Nov 22, 2012)

Finished leveling up my monk to level 60 as well. I can now say I had even more fun playing a Monk as I didn't even know half of his skills before. Using Tempest Rush, Fleet Passive and the mantra with the 8% movement speed made leveling pretty fast. But I'll probably switch the last two for something else. 

Both Barb and Monk are level 60 now. I think I'm done leveling for awhile now.


One thing that I did notice was that upgrading a Monk was quite a bit more expensive than upgrading my Barb. I also felt there was less gear available for a Monk while leveling in comparison with a Barb.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 22, 2012)

The reason I think it's more expensive for us is because of OWE. We're always looking for two resists.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2012)

So I just checked the paragon level ranking on diablo progress.

It's interesting how softcore plvl has hardly any witch doctors in sight at the top, while hardcore plvl has plenty of them. Why the difference?


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2012)

Because of summons. 

Things like glass cannon DH and Wizards prosper in SC because they dont care about dying. On the other hand its hard to kill things fast as a WD on the higher MPs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> The reason I think it's more expensive for us is because of OWE. We're always looking for two resists.


or you can just stack one and forget about AllRes


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2012)

Not practical. Single resist = 60 max, all resists = 80 max.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2012)

Uh .. *much* cheaper ?


----------



## Rios (Nov 22, 2012)

and even more inconsistent


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 22, 2012)

Just got my Barb to 60. The last three levels were a pain because of my shitty resist.

Two left to go.


----------



## Rios (Nov 23, 2012)

Rolled Natalya helm with 70+ all resists and........its worth only 2.5mil on the AH. 

This fucking legendary inflation makes it impossible to amass a fortune. I had 200mil on 1.04 easily


----------



## HappyHalloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Crafted my first hellfire ring, overall nothing amazing, but thankfully not that horrendous... the crit really saved it.

My Hellfire Ring:
+61 Dex - lol wut
+187 Int - not too bad
+57 Vit - low roll 
+18% Gold Find - could've been worse
+3% Crit Chance - low roll, but best stat on this ring
+OS (+46 Int gem) - meh, again could've been much worse

Not sure if I should continue trying to craft better Hellfire Rings... cause keyfarming really slows down my levelling.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 24, 2012)

This must be worth something:


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, its worth 2885 gold.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't think anyone buys weapons like that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 24, 2012)

Rios said:


> Yes, its worth 2885 gold.





Zaru said:


> I don't think anyone buys weapons like that.





Just got this:


High strength and low int so I'm not sure that it'll be worth much.


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, I finally built my computer and bought the game! Level 6 barbarian - and level 8 monk
BigDrizz#2360


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome to the game.

What region are you on?


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm on The Americas  Still haven't found any rare or legendary items. This game is so much fun!


----------



## perman07 (Nov 24, 2012)

JustPimpin said:


> I'm on The Americas  Still haven't found any rare or legendary items. This game is so much fun!


It is? I think I used to think that a couple hundred hours of play time ago...


----------



## Rios (Nov 24, 2012)

Its fun when the only items you manage to sell for the day are follower charms. For 1mil+ nonetheless


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 25, 2012)

Time to Kill some demons!!!


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 25, 2012)

Got my first Rare! But its a bow


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2012)

"First Rare"

Oh man I am really curious how you'll think about rares in about 20 hours


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 25, 2012)

And then in 200 hours.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2012)

After 200 hours rares are a bad habit. I still pick up all rares even though only one in a 100 can even be sold for more than 50k on the AH.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 25, 2012)

Havnt played in months.. has the monster power thing made it interesting again? Drop rates been improved any?


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 25, 2012)

Drop rates have improved drastically however it's pretty much decimated the market.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 25, 2012)

The auction house is just ruined IMO.. You have to find such fucking good items to make anything.

Actually, I think Auction house might be the major problem with Diablo 3. If you think about how rare it is to find a good item, and how many people play this game, there will be many good items, so the only real function of finding items is to make money, cause one almost never finds something you can actually equip.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 25, 2012)

Need some help with my lvl46 DH. Specifically, what type of weapon I should use to maximise damage.




perman07 said:


> The auction house is just ruined IMO.. You have to find such fucking good items to make anything.
> 
> Actually, I think Auction house might be the major problem with Diablo 3. If you think about how rare it is to find a good item, and how many people play this game, there will be many good items, so the only real function of finding items is to make money, cause one almost never finds something you can actually equip.



I think the AH pretty much fucked up the game big time and Blizzards shitty response to all the early exploits was laughably bad. If they had done something then things might have turned out a lot better.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Need some help with my lvl46 DH. Specifically, what type of weapon I should use to maximise damage.



Type of weapon? Who cares about that. Search the auction house for "reduced level requirement" and enjoy roflstomping everything.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2012)

> Need some help with my lvl46 DH. Specifically, what type of weapon I should use to maximise damage.


one that has level req reduced by 14


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 25, 2012)

For my other chars I did that but for some reason all the DH stuff seems absurdly expensive.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2012)

Leveling to 60/inferno is only the foreplay in this game. I don't see anything wrong with speeding the process up a bit.



Black Wraith said:


> For my other chars I did that but for some reason all the DH stuff seems absurdly expensive.


Maybe it's the rarity. Only DHs use bows/crossbows while everyone else shares spears, swords, maces etc....
I find a shitload of bows but I've never found one that's even remotely useful.


----------



## Rios (Nov 25, 2012)

Now that I think about it.......DHs may have overpowered skills(still not as overpowered as barbarians mind you), but their gear is absurdly expensive. Especially the Natalya pieces, which are plain bad without some luck with the random affixes.

Look at the IK armor in comparison, strength + vitality + armor + all resist in one place no matter what drops. Same with the helm, which always comes with crit chance. How fair is that?


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 25, 2012)

Got a question about Keywardens. Do they only drop the keys in Inferno or can they be dropped at any difficulty?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2012)

only Inferno and when you have 5 NV stacks


and then (even with NV5) @ MP0 it's a 5% chance, 10% @ MP1, 20% @ MP2 etc.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks. I knew about the NV and MP levels. I just wasn't sure about difficulty level.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2012)

Would be a bit useless if you could farm mp10 keys in hell in a matter of 1 minute.


----------



## Rios (Nov 25, 2012)

and I thought I finally made it to 200k


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2012)

you're a beast Rios


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2012)

I just sacrificed some health for a cheap Tyrael's Might. With now +24% movement speed, +6% damage vs. elites and +13% damage vs. demons, act 3 farming is quite efficient. I usually have the problem that enchanted weapon (5 minutes) runs out halfway through the process since Archon never stops  Or is there some manual way to stop Archon in order to recast buffs?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2012)

drop Archon - click on it's buff icon


you didn't have 24% MS before ?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2012)

I didn't find the right item slot for it. Didn't seem worth the downgrade.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2012)

boots + lacuni bracers (with critical) generally works


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 25, 2012)

MS really useful but I think it's been bigged up way too much.


----------



## Sand3ra (Nov 25, 2012)

There are many other excellent games coming up and Diablo already fills up its niche perfectly.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Nov 25, 2012)

Got my first witching hour, sold a unid witching hour for 32m and bought one with:
-99 int 
-81 vit
-49% crit dmg
-8% atk speed
-74 health regen
and +100 armour something 477 armour in total.

My WD has way too much atk speed now, almost 1.8 attacks per second XD

Also bought TL2 on steam for $9.99, pretty fun game feels a lot like D2.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> MS really useful but I think it's been bigged up way too much.



When everything on the screen dies by pointing your mouse into its direction (elites take a few seconds), movement speed is really the only limiting factor.


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2012)

You can counteract the need for MS by being a ranged character with huge pickup radius. Also clearing short, tightly packed areas like the towers and vault of the assassin(because I dont have the patience to farm anything else).


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2012)

Easy to say when you have Thing of the deep. Try getting that much pickup radius on good gear as a wizard.


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 26, 2012)

Should I be selling all of my rares, magic items on the AH, or continue to salvage them? I'm salvaging them because I have nothing better to do with all this junk (some are decent for the level I am at), or maybe I should sell them to the merchants for extra gold...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2012)

Salvaging doesn't serve much purpose. If you find something that's really good for your level, you can TRY selling it on the AH, though I wouldn't get my hopes up too much.
Your first millions of gold will most likely be farmed through picking up gold and selling items to merchants.


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 26, 2012)

Sounds good. 
my barbarian runs out of fury really fast, can I buy an item off of the AH for my level that helps keep fury from draining as quickly? If so, what criteria do I search for


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2012)

There are various rare items which increase maximum fury, but you have to understand that most of the farming time is spent in Inferno. Which means the supply of good items below level 60 is kind of low and you're probably gonna sacrifice other stats in return.

Until you're level 60, I think using skills to refill fury is a much easier option. At level 38, you can use dash with the rune that refills an additional 8 fury for every enemy hit, for example. That usually instantly refilled most of my fury in one attack.

Also, did you set your skill slots to elective mode (find it in the gameplay options)? It allows you much more freedom regarding which skills to put into which slot.


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, that was a bitch; I was grouping like 10 enemies together when my game froze, and then all of the sudden unfroze, and I died -.- What.The.Fuck!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2012)

The game sometimes suddenly decides to load stuff from your harddrive or the connection to the server lags like a bitch... thankfully dying does not punish you much in this game.

I can't imagine how some people managed to play Hardcore characters (one death and it's over) to high paragon levels. One crappy lag in the middle of some elite groups and you're done for.


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2012)

Its been awhile since I've gotten something this good


----------



## JH24 (Nov 26, 2012)

^ Nice

You're almost there. :amazed Just a few more dps.

I've hit a bit of a dry spell lately regarding items.


I wish I leveled a Barb and a Monk sooner, they're both such fun to play. Depending on my mood I go for a hard-hitter (Barbarian, love the Berserker) or a fast-hitter (Monk, Sweeping Wind Cyclone is IMO one of the best looking and fun skills around)


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> The game sometimes suddenly decides to load stuff from your harddrive or the connection to the server lags like a bitch... thankfully dying does not punish you much in this game.
> 
> I can't imagine how some people managed to play Hardcore characters (one death and it's over) to high paragon levels. One crappy lag in the middle of some elite groups and you're done for.



Yeah this guy actually hit Paragon 100 with a HC Witch Doctor:



I couldn't believe it the first time I saw it.

I've gotten to the point where I usually don't die on my runs but every now and then I get a bad set of affixes on a pack of elites or I hit two packs at once and end up dying.  I couldn't imagine losing all that work.


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2012)

They are playing on MP0/MP1. I personally have no problems up to MP7, except for the occasional reflect damage/horde which gibs me instantly because I am too lazy to read affixes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2012)

what does horde affix do again ?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2012)

horde is when there are extra minions spawned


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 26, 2012)

Someone say movement speed?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2012)

meh, I have 84% with a Hulked out barb and sprint


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2012)

I swear to god if I find one more fucking Storm Crow wizard hat...


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 26, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> meh, I have 84% with a Hulked out barb and sprint



.


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2012)

When these fuckers will fix the AH? I cant see my items damnit.

Whoever is in Europe, please search for the depth diggers with 196 dex, 90 vit and 2 sockets for 55 mil buyout.


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2012)

I cant see any of the legendaries I put on the AH. Funniest thing is thats not a problem for everyone, just some people. Its like a lottery - are you lucky enough to get your items to show? 3rd or 4th day this problem persists. Amazing how bad they are at fixing things.


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 27, 2012)

Still no legendary items


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2012)

I had to make a video of this Blizz failure 
[YOUTUBE]ST_32Yq2Hr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Nov 27, 2012)

JustPimpin said:


> Still no legendary items



There are hardly any legendaries below level 60 that would be worth anything to you.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jay tweeted that the PVP blog is coming soon, so I guess that means the next patch is 1.1


----------



## Zaru (Nov 27, 2012)

Who the fuck is Jay


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 27, 2012)

Zaru ..


----------



## Zaru (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, the more you know. 

Frankly I'm not in the least interested in PvP so there's not much to look forward to here.


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2012)

They have the nerve to announce this when the AH has been fucked up for almost a week? Bullshit.


----------



## Illairen (Nov 27, 2012)

Flutter what class do you play?


----------



## JH24 (Nov 27, 2012)

Rios said:


> When these fuckers will fix the AH? I cant see my items damnit.
> 
> Whoever is in Europe, please search for the depth diggers with 196 dex, 90 vit and 2 sockets for 55 mil buyout.




Not sure if you stopped the auction, but I couldn't find your gear on AH.

Anyway, you're right, this is getting ridiculous. Those "expired" items clutter the AH, and it's starting to get annoying that when you do find a good offer it's no longer available anymore.


Patch 1.0.6. tomorrow. No idea what the notes are but they should make it possible to compare stats of your current gear with gear in AH. I don't understand why they haven't done this yet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 27, 2012)

Illairen said:


> Flutter what class do you play?


I have wiz and barb


----------



## Zaru (Nov 27, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Patch 1.0.6. tomorrow. No idea what the notes are but they should make it possible to compare stats of your current gear with gear in AH. I don't understand why they haven't done this yet.



The joke is that you can compare non-legendary items by right-clicking on them and searching for similar ones, but the same doesn't work for legendaries since their often unique affixes do not exist in the search attributes for that item type


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Zaru (Nov 27, 2012)

Doesn't beat the monster names "Vicious gray turkey" and "Bashiok"


----------



## JH24 (Nov 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> The joke is that you can compare non-legendary items by right-clicking on them and searching for similar ones, but the same doesn't work for legendaries since their often unique affixes do not exist in the search attributes for that item type



Yeah, that's one thing I also don't understand regarding legendaries. It feels a bit lazy IMHO. But I more meant how much improvement (if any) gear in AH would give over your current equipped gear. Especially with the more expensive ones it can sometimes be a bit of a risk.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 27, 2012)

As I explained earlier in the thread, it's possible to compare them by opening the chatbox and clicking the item's icon in the AH like you would ingame in your inventory to paste the item into chat (press enter) and then compare stats ingame.

Since the functionality is already there, I don't see why they wouldn't just make it directly available.


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2012)

>open a window with the complain thread
>refresh it every hour
>see if there is still bitching
>start the game when the bitching stops/shit is fixed


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 27, 2012)

Found a Manajuma's Carving Knife worth a shitton. Can't post it because I can't get on Diablo ring now, but it had 1013 dps, 179 intell, 66 crit dmg% and a socket, plus the usual lifesteal. Sold for 108mill via bidding.

Upgraded some stuff, now have 70mill in my pocket. What to do


----------



## Zaru (Nov 27, 2012)

"What to do" always depends on your current gear, so post a link.
Assuming your bnet profile is already up to date with your freshly bought gear. Sometimes it takes days.


----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2012)

Seems like the AH is fixed, folks.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 28, 2012)

^What do you mean?


----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2012)

For about a week on the european server some people couldnt get their items up on the AH, they simply didnt show. No matter what you did the cursed items were either invisible or expired. This happened to me yesterday when I couldnt sell the two good legendaries I found. 

Fortunately they fixed it now, no more expired items.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2012)

1 hour of act 3 farming with a disconnect inbetween, losing 5 NV stacks:
- 3 legendaries
- 30 mil xp
- 600k gold

Dunno about the legendaries but I feel like the other gains should be higher. But how to improve...


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2012)

Start by removing the amethyst in your helm maybe


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2012)

Now that you mention it, I probably don't need the extra health right now.


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2012)

Hell, you have more life than me and thats disturbing.

Next thing should be a nice hellfire ring. Call me when you are finally ready for one, I have no problem with ubers up to MP6.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 29, 2012)

Rios said:


> Hell, you have more life than me and thats disturbing.
> 
> Next thing should be a nice hellfire ring. Call me when you are finally ready for one, I have no problem with ubers up to MP6.



Do you have to be in the same region to team up?  Because I'd like to get in on that run if you guys don't mind.

I have 6 keys of terror and 2 keys of hate.  I'm going to do some runs soon for the blacksmith plans.  I'd be fine with forging the machines for the runs.

I'm stuck bouncing between MP1 and MP2 right now until I can afford an upgrade to get some LS or LOH to deal with large packs with reflects damage.

I really want to replace my Leoric's Signet with a hellfire ring and give the LS to my follower.  The exp bonus is nice but the drop in pretty much any useful stat is really slowing me down.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2012)

Reaching paragon level 80 would probably take me another 150 hours at this rate. Oh boy.


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2012)

I am hitting it tomorrow.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 29, 2012)

Just got my DH to lvl60.

Just the Wizard left.


----------



## JustPimpin (Nov 30, 2012)

Lvl 15 Barb! woo lol


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Just got my DH to lvl60.
> 
> Just the Wizard left.


So you're in the level up process that I went through in October.
How many hours does it take you to reach level 60?
I averaged around 20 hours with everyone after my first character.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 30, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So you're in the level up process that I went through in October.
> How many hours does it take you to reach level 60?
> I averaged around 20 hours with everyone after my first character.



Barb took 20 hours and WD and DH took 18 hours.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2012)

It's funny how the time to level up a single character to 60 is more than most AAA games nowadays have playtime total. 

One barb to inferno = 4 cowadooties.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 30, 2012)

And people still complain that they didn't get their moneys worth.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2012)

Those are the same people who play 20 hours of Torchlight 2 and call it the "Diablo Killer". 
I got 250 out of this game so far and I'm not even remotely done with it. I have a gazillion games to play but instead I go back to grinding a few xp bars on my wizard. I have no idea why it's so enjoyable.


----------



## Rios (Nov 30, 2012)

Because the bastards made every dropped item interesting now


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2012)

So I just read that someone sold a near-perfect echoing fury for 40 billion gold

Let that melt on your tongue.


----------



## eHav (Nov 30, 2012)

did any of you guys get wow + bc + wotlk for free till 31 december? i havent played diablo in a long time


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol what would I do with WoW nowadays
Got the email but I'm not even gonna grab that offer for free


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 30, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So I just read that someone sold a near-perfect echoing fury for 40 billion gold
> 
> Let that melt on your tongue.



How the fuck does someone even have 40 billion gold to drop on something like that? :amazed


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2012)

Botting, obviously.


----------



## Rios (Nov 30, 2012)

22 billion which equals to about 7500 EURO.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So I just read that someone sold a near-perfect echoing fury for 40 billion gold
> 
> Let that melt on your tongue.


link ?


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 30, 2012)

This game get any better since June?

As in, should I bother to reinstall


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> This game get any better since June?
> 
> As in, should I bother to reinstall



Depends, what was your reason for quitting in the first place?
The game isn't gonna get any less repetitive. You can set 10 levels of difficulty/reward in Inferno now, legendaries are better and a lot of skills were balanced/buffed, also you can reach 100 Paragon levels after reaching level 60, but ultimately it's still hundreds of hours of grinding for gold and the occasional lucky item drop.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Dec 1, 2012)

lol kotaku


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol, I like how she casually confirms that she's actually a cheating whore and the games probably had nothing to do with it


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 1, 2012)

Teleport+Wormhole is fucking awesome.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2012)

^ the guy with 7500 EUR Fury


----------



## Rios (Dec 1, 2012)

wow this is actually perfectly usable


----------



## insane111 (Dec 1, 2012)

Apparently the PVP sucks ass and looks boring, but my friend is a D3 hater now so I don't know if I should take his word for it .

But can't say I'll be surprised if it does end up blowing.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2012)

Blizzard won't be able to make PvP decent. But the very option to attack other players in any way will probably create community-rulesets that, if followed, will make it at least enjoyable for some people.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 1, 2012)

They've been test playing it for several months now, but the arena maps aren't even fully textured yet. It's amazing how slow the developers are.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2012)

How big is the remaining development team, though? After the release, most of them probably got reassigned to other projects.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 1, 2012)

Rios said:


> wow this is actually perfectly usable


----------



## Kumanri (Dec 2, 2012)

Crafted my first and likely last int Hellfire Ring:
9-18 damage
44 dex
242 int
71 vit
Crit chance 4.5%
Bonus exp 35%
Launch a fireball at random...

I'm glad the drill is over. Back to normal legendary farming in mp2.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 2, 2012)

atleast you can get hellfire rings that good 

mines like 190 str, 30% crit dmg and +33 max dmg.

Need crit chance ><


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2012)

I dont even need one with MF maxed. The only thing + levels can do to me is to meagerly increase my damage, life and give me GF(useless).


----------



## JH24 (Dec 2, 2012)

What MP/difficulty level is everyone playing on now?

I moved to MP level 2 with a Barbarian since yesterday. MP 1 was slowly becoming too easy, yet MP 3 felt tedious when taking out Elites. MP 2 feels just right, regarding normal mobs as well as Elites, and I can still die quite fast if I don't pay attention (Elite packs with combined affixes like Molten/Frozen/Jailer/Vortex, etc.)


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 2, 2012)

People usually run mp1-3 as speedruns because it is so fast with good gear. I run mp2 with kingkongor's speedrun spec (some of you might know what that is), after I got sick of whirlwind. During key runs, I can solo mp8 without dying, and I can solo mp7 ubers while only dying once or twice against the zoltun/siege fight. That fight is a pain the ass to start off without getting picked up, tornadoe'd, and rocks falling on your head at the same time. If I can get the start to work out, then the fight is simply a dps race. I do so much dps anyway, that it doesn't really matter. Bare in mind that my gear is not even close to godly. My gear would of been godly in 1.0.4, but not now. I've put about 300-350mill into this character, which isn't exactly alot if you think about it. I'm also now broke at 23mill again, feelsbad.

I would post my profile guys.. but my battletag is my real name (yea, dumb me), so no.

Btw Rios, can you link your profile? I would like to see your godly WD


----------



## JH24 (Dec 2, 2012)

^

MP7-8? Very nice, I understand you can't post your profile, but what are the stats of your Barb?


I have to confess I've become a bit of a lazy player with my WW Barb, although it's one of the most fun characters I played so far. I'm doing everything with my mouse, have barely used my keyboard for this game in days. I only click on my skills to keep up shouts and when encountering a tough Elite pack to activate either Berserker and/or Ignore Pain.


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2012)

My WD isnt that godly, especially now with the MF weapon.



I am currently looking for an amulet/mojo upgrade because they give me the best values in terms of damage/life.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 2, 2012)

JH24 said:


> ^
> 
> MP7-8? Very nice, I understand you can't post your profile, but what are the stats of your Barb?
> 
> ...



unbuffed: 



buffed (War Cry+Battle Rage): 



with wotb, it's the same as the warcry+br but with 240k dps , and I also like how I somehow have the same amount of dex and int.

And Rios.. dat Witching Hour. I would use one but then I'd have to get a lifesteal skorn..


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 2, 2012)

My Wiz sporting a sexy helmet:


It's just not right.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2012)

fuck it, sold my dual wielders for now (can't get a decently matched cheap pair anyway), gonna be trying it WW with Skorn


no money for a LL one, but with belt and passive should be ok


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2012)

come to think of it

like 4000-5000 Life after Kill on Skorn ain't half-bad, is it ?


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2012)

It certainly isnt good against bosses.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2012)

Life after Kill only works if you... well, kill things fast. Against elite packs it's nearly useless, and that's usually where the trouble is.


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2012)

Illusions do count as killed mobs as far as I know, so against those and arguably against Horde it can do reasonably well.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2012)

Illusions count as kills, since they rack up my archon timer pretty nicely. But how often do you meet Illusion packs? Probably less than 30%.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 2, 2012)

Life on kill is just a bonus most of the time. A bit like a potion so that you're topped up for the next batch.


----------



## Rios (Dec 3, 2012)

new amulet


I am obsessed with dexterity
I am pleasantly surprised with the on kill bonus actually. Makes tanking huge groups with zombie bears easier than before.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> unbuffed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice, especially your crit. hit chance and crit. damage, wow.

Your AR is a bit lower than I expected, but you do have very high dps and LS. Do Elite packs with certain affixes (for example Molten/Firechains) give any problems or can you kill them fast enough in any case?


----------



## Rios (Dec 3, 2012)

you went overboard with the AR


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2012)

Did he? Doesn't seem that much to me. Then again, he doesn't get the nice AR bonus that WDs/Wizards get from their 2k+ int.


----------



## Rios (Dec 3, 2012)

I am talking about JH24's barb. Looking at his profile, he has 70+ AR on almost every piece of gear.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 3, 2012)

Rios said:


> you went overboard with the AR




I have a tendency to stack AR, although I tried to keep it more in line with armor/health this time. (9000 armor, around 900 AR) But yeah, I went overboard...again. 


How much would you recommend for a Barb on the lower MP levels?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2012)

Armor above 5000 and AR above 600 are nice and all but what really keeps you alive after that point are high dps and life on hit / lifesteal.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 3, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Armor above 5000 and AR above 600 are nice and all but what really keeps you alive after that point are high dps and life on hit / lifesteal.




How much LOH/LS would I have to aim for? At the moment, I have 1.79 AS, around 899 LOH, 3% lifesteal and 1600 Liferegen (Passive skill) 

I could try trading some AR gear for items with for example crit. hit damage to increase my dps.


----------



## Rios (Dec 3, 2012)

From my experience 700 AR is the best because it gives you 70% protection, 700+ gives you little benefit.

Sadly I am not very familiar with barbs so its better to ask an expert.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2012)

my barb has ~500 AR buffed 

although a few resists have ~540-550 and fire-res is 600-650


I am dirt poor though 



got that Skorn btw


~110k-111k dps unbuffed now

over 200k fully buffed


----------



## Rios (Dec 3, 2012)

Fully buffed for a WD would be something like Pierce the Veil + Gruesome Feast + 5 stacks SA + totem..........350k damage with all this I suppose.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2012)

Wizards can't buff themselves that much


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2012)

one of those buffs is the +damage of Bash which lasts 5 seconds


----------



## Kumanri (Dec 3, 2012)

Wizards buff themselves through critical chance... hehehe


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2012)

For wizard, there's pretty much only 25% enchanted weapon + familiar and 15% glass cannon. The crit chance increase of energy armor might count as well but that depends on other stats.

So fixed damage bonusses on wizards pretty much peak at 40% and that's 2 skill slots solely dedicated to it and one passive slot as well.


----------



## Rios (Dec 3, 2012)

Arcane power on crit is pretty nice though.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 3, 2012)

I've been trying out a Skorn WW build with 8.90% Lifesteal total, 50% crit. hit chance and 380% crit. damage. I had around 110k DPS but in the end I just didn't like it as much as I hoped I would. Attack speed is a slower and I noticed I started to die more regularly, even the loss of 70 AR became noticeable.

I must have been doing something wrong. In the end I went back with my old build with the higher AR. The DPS is lower (75k) but I just feel more comfortable with that.


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 4, 2012)

My friend hooked me up! ran through MP lvl 10 normal and got a ton of rares, and gold from him :] Plus he gave me a few gems. 

This MP business is amazing. I had so much fun


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2012)

hey wizards, interested  ?


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2012)

This thing ups my damage to 203k without a 100% crit gem inside. Holy bajeebus


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 4, 2012)

FUUUUUK! 100k+ increase. I've never seen an item increase anywhere near that much.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2012)

It doesn't take the off-hand into account.


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2012)

It still ups my damage to 232k

Wont use it because I'll lose all life leech/pickup radius I had but its still impressive.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2012)

Lack of "life while attacking" can massively decrease your dps despite higher theoretical dps since you have to hit and run more.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 4, 2012)

Zaru said:


> It doesn't take the off-hand into account.



They fixed that a while ago now.


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Lack of "life while attacking" can massively decrease your dps despite higher theoretical dps since you have to hit and run more.



Wonder how you manage with just 1.5%


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> They fixed that a while ago now.


Somehow I doubt that.


Rios said:


> Wonder how you manage with just 1.5%


I can keep up Archon pretty much permanently up to MP3 (if there are enough enemies around), and the added armor and resistances keep me alive. Frankly, I don't even need the lifesteal from enchanted weapon.  Health globes + Pickup radius work just fine.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Very nice, especially your crit. hit chance and crit. damage, wow.
> 
> Your AR is a bit lower than I expected, but you do have very high dps and LS. Do Elite packs with certain affixes (for example Molten/Firechains) give any problems or can you kill them fast enough in any case?



I do store an extra pair of pants that have resists (I reguarly use Inna's Temperance), but I rarely use them, usually only against ubers. The only affix that hurts is molten if it is spread on sporatic, fast mobs (like fallen), and along with horde. Unlike WW, I don't have great mobility, if I can't catch a mob then I'm screwed if I can't rend it. 24% movement speed is not as effective as it seems with this spec, but it does help. Considering im constantly on mp2, no group ever hurts me too bad. On mp7-8, the molten+fast+horde or something along those lines hurt but it's manageable.

In case you're wondering or don't know this barb spec... i'll post as screenshot as soon as i can get on d3.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2012)

Wait, gearswapping still works without any penalties, right
I should try that for once


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2012)

yeah.

and Rios, judging from your profile, you're using corpse spiders without any runes 

just to let you know xd


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, and I was wondering why I have such mana problems  


cant believe I actually found a straight upgrade for my previous 3 offensive + 3 defensive specs ring


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2012)

how much fucking good gear are you going to get :G


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2012)

I realized that I don't like WW barb much at all (even though he's very strong)


I much prefer wizard



so I guess I'll either go back to wizz or maybe try WD on HC


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2012)

I play the WD on hardcore :d


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2012)

Sold that Skorn for 34mil. I think its fair, with so many Skorns around you cant get a great deal unless you hit the sweet 6% life steal.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 5, 2012)

I've just changed my ID to Ghost#21294.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh shit, someone actually broke through 1mil dps?


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2012)

Isnt a big surprise, probably has 80%+ attack speed + frenzy shrine.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2012)

I think this involved wanking the window dps just to take a SS

like using 100% dmg wotb, frenzy etc.



my friend posted this like an hour ago, said this was *w/o* a shrine :



dem barbs


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2012)

Barbs are the final bosses and the real end-game consists of trying to reach half of their power/potential.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 5, 2012)

I would never have guessed.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 5, 2012)

So I've been trying to farm the plans for the Infernal Machine on MP2 for the last couple of days.  Is it just me or is the drop rate on the plans waaay lower than the drop rate on the keys?  I have almost a dozen of some of the keys but have yet to have the plans drop.



Black Wraith said:


> I would never have guessed.



At this point I'm expecting PVP sometime shortly after the first expansion.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I would never have guessed.



lol 

About a week ago they told me Mike Morhaime came in to observe how PVP was going, and that he didn't seem happy with it at all. Guessing that's the "complications".


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 5, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> At this point I'm expecting PVP sometime shortly after the first expansion.



Expansion?:rofl

At least a year. I would bet that by this time next year we'll get announcement no.4 that the expansion has been delayed.


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2012)

Blizzard arent very fast with their expansions.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2012)

Not anymore, at least. Up until WC3: The frozen throne, expansions always came out in the following year.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Expansion?:rofl
> 
> At least a year. I would bet that by this time next year we'll get announcement no.4 that the expansion has been delayed.





Rios said:


> Blizzard arent very fast with their expansions.



That's the point I was making.  The way shits going we'll get an expansion before we get PVP and an expansion won't likely be for several years.


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 6, 2012)

D3 time!! Rolling MP10 Act I...

-Monk level 16 :]


----------



## HappyHalloween (Dec 6, 2012)

insane111 said:


> lol
> 
> About a week ago they told me Mike Morhaime came in to observe how PVP was going, and that he didn't seem happy with it at all. Guessing that's the "complications".



Lol source?

But if this is true, I'm glad that Blizzard's CEO stepped in.  Jay Wilson sucks as lead developer, and his lack of quality really shows in Diablo 3.

Sadly, I don't expect much from upcoming patches or the expansion, considering Blizzard is focusing most of it's resources on their Titan project.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 6, 2012)

HappyHalloween said:


> Lol source?



If he told you his exact source you might be putting someone out of his job


----------



## insane111 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes that would be bad 

He's on the WoW team not D3, but he sits right next to the D3 QA testers close enough to watch/listen to what they're doing.


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 6, 2012)

Anybody wanna run MP10 act I with me, I'm level 17, and in Caverns of Araneae right now. Trying to find good rares and proceed with the story? 

BigDrizz#2360 if so


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 6, 2012)

JustPimpin said:


> Anybody wanna run MP10 act I with me, I'm level 17, and in Caverns of Araneae right now. Trying to find good rares and proceed with the story?
> 
> BigDrizz#2360 if so



My advice would be that you set the MP at the level where you can either one or two shot everything and get to the higher difficulties as you'll find better items this way.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got my Wiz to 60.

Thanks to JH24 My Barb has 45k damage and some very very good resists and don't forget all that life regen:


----------



## Escargon (Dec 6, 2012)

Ten days and no legendary. God damnit im going to play Diablo 2 again im sick of this game.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 6, 2012)

You must be exceedingly unlucky


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 6, 2012)

Next goal in the game is to get the Hellfire ring.

I've got the first two rings, both on the second run. Just did the third run on the third Warden and nothing.

I'm doing it on MP3 so I've been pretty lucky.

I tried MP5 first however getting to 5NV proved to be a pain so I had to notch it down.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2012)

that barb has some sweet STR and VIT (& AR), but man your crit dmg% (& consequently dps) sucks

get both weapons with sockets and stick 90-100% emerald in each one


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 6, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> that barb has some sweet STR and VIT (& AR), but man your crit dmg% (& consequently dps) sucks
> 
> get both weapons with sockets and stick 90-100% emerald in each one



It's not my main char so I'm not too fussed about it.


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2012)

4 of the 5 legendary items I got today were hand crossbows. I feel lucky.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 6, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Ten days and no legendary. God damnit im going to play Diablo 2 again im sick of this game.



It happens, I had for the first time yesterday 4 legendaries drop within a few minutes.  Only one of the was any good but it made me feel pretty lucky regardless.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't play this anymore.. I don't get how you guys can still be playing Diablo 3. Just getting a better character when there isn't even PvP is just so pointless..

At this point in time, you have to find an awesome item to just make a couple of millions because of how many good items there are in the AH. The act of grinding has lost all it's fun for me...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 6, 2012)

perman07 said:


> I don't play this anymore.. I don't get how you guys can still be playing Diablo 3. Just getting a better character when there isn't even PvP is just so pointless..
> 
> At this point in time, you have to find an awesome item to just make a couple of millions because of how many good items there are in the AH. The act of grinding has lost all it's fun for me...



I can only speak for myself but it makes for a good mindless task when I'm killing time waiting for something.  Plus when the PVP eventually does come it this will be a nice head start.


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2012)

I am gonna put them both on my barb because why not.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 6, 2012)

You still haven't bought all the tabs


----------



## Zaru (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh, you actually found an upgrade to your own weapon? Or did you buy it?


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2012)

Bought it for 80 mil. Its not all that impressive but I cant get that additional .40% life steal from anywhere else.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 7, 2012)

I tried moving up yesterday to MP level 3 with a Monk. To my surprise it is going better than I expected. I love the Monk's mobility and resilience. And ? was quite surprised at the passive "Sixth Sense", which pushed my dodge chance above 50%. The difference is noticeable.


Just faced two Molten Constructs Elite packs at the same time. One of the hardest fights for me ever, (except Elite Phasebeasts) Molten, Arcane, Waller, Jailer, Illusionist, Desecrator, Extra Health, etc.) Those Elites "fire pools" hit hard, but the fight didn't feel frustrating, it still gave the feeling of having at least a chance. One of those (rare)  moments of accomplishment when you manage to beat them.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 7, 2012)

Just got the last key. Now to get the plans.

I've got 54.5 dodge chance:


----------



## JH24 (Dec 7, 2012)

^

Awesome monk. And dodge chance is really nice, I never realized before how good it is.


Good Luck with the plans, hope you get it in just a few tries. Luckily you only have to get it once.


There's one thing I dislike about the Keywardens, and which prevents me for farming for keys that much. They are all in the same levels. I don't like Fields of Misery (few monsters), don't like Dalhgur Oasis (too spread out and few monsters) and Act 4 in general isn't really that efficient. I love Stonefort though.

Maybe it would have been better if every key could drop randomly in every arc. This way you could always play your favorite levels without repeating the same place over and over. Of course, you wouldn't be able to farm for a specific key anymore.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 7, 2012)

First run on the plan was a failure. Bloody took ages. Couldn't find any elites. 

The one good thing about the Keywardens is that they're all relatively weak so once you're ready it doesn't take long.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2012)

I wouldn't call A4 keywarden weak tbh


----------



## JH24 (Dec 7, 2012)

@ Black Wraith

True, but it's usually the process of finding them that takes up most of the time. You're not only have to get some luck with the drops, but also you have to get some luck that they're easy to find and not tucked away in some corner of the map.


Sorry about the failure, one route I usually took was Silver Spire 2, and then getting remaining stacks from Gardens of Hope or vice versa. When I did get 5 stacks, I just jumped to Silver Spire 1 immediately.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 7, 2012)

Had some really hard time in the second run after getting 5 stacks thanks to a pack of those Mallet Lords, they had Fast attribute so I couldn't run them off easily.

After dying a lot I finally managed to kill the Keywarden and got the plan. I'm glad I don't have to do this again.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 7, 2012)

Fast Elite Mallet lords

What the f


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 7, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Fast Elite Mallet lords
> 
> What the f


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2012)

Of course dodge is great. I have 25% now and can hang out in front of any mob without a problem.

500 should be required for every build, too bad its an underestimated stat for now....or too good because I can get cheap dex boosters so easily.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 7, 2012)

I wouldn't agree it's an underestimated stat. For my barb who gets items with strength, I notice items that also have dexterity instead of intelligence tend to cost more than those with intelligence.

Not always of course, but still...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 7, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> First run on the plan was a failure. Bloody took ages. Couldn't find any elites.
> 
> The one good thing about the Keywardens is that they're all relatively weak so once you're ready it doesn't take long.



The plans are the worst one.  Act 4 sucks for getting 5 stacks and I don't know if its just me but the drop rate on the plans seems way lower than the others.  In 10 runs in Act 1 and Act 3 each I have about 6 keys, I had to do 9 runs in Act 4 to get the plans once and it took forever almost every time.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 7, 2012)

dodge is great until you forget your fighting a reflect damage enemy

then it turns ugly


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2012)

Wizards/Witch Doctors are awesome when it comes to stats because Dex increases(% dodge chance) and Str increases(1 point = 1 armor)are great all around. Its funny how Witching Hour belts with armor are usually more expensive than the ones with Str even though its the same damn thing.

On the other hand increasing Int when your damage doesnt come from it nets you horrible gains.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 7, 2012)

Reinstalled this game yesterday...seems like Blizz made some good changes so far (Paragon levels, monster power, Ubers) that start to bring it more in line with D2's level of fun.

Of course, my 60 barb is now horribly undergeared. Oh well


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 7, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The plans are the worst one.  Act 4 sucks for getting 5 stacks and I don't know if its just me but the drop rate on the plans seems way lower than the others.  In 10 runs in Act 1 and Act 3 each I have about 6 keys, I had to do 9 runs in Act 4 to get the plans once and it took forever almost every time.



Luckily I got the thing in my second run.

I also hate Act 4. After my first run in Normal I just went through the level as fast as I could, skipping as much as I could.


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2012)

Diablo 3 and Torchlight 2 didnt win a thing at the VGA 2012 but it was expected 

What I didnt expect was Borderlands 2 winning so much >.>


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 8, 2012)

I got the act 4 plan quite a long time ago, when I was horribly undergeared, couldn't even do mp2.

took me 12 tries on mp1 LOL


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 8, 2012)

I haven't played in about 2 months so I felt like doing a run after I read about that guy who sold an Echoing Fury for a car pretty much lol. Did 4 runs, 2 legendaries, both 58's.... yeeep, not missing much lol


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2012)

He isnt going to buy a car with the money though, just more items.


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 8, 2012)

How much time did it take you guys to beat normal the first time. Also, what level did you finish with? 

I'm level 23 with my monk and almost to act 3


----------



## Zaru (Dec 8, 2012)

Forgot the hours, but I was probably in the 32-35 range at the end of normal difficulty, with every character. That was before monster power, though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 8, 2012)

My second legendary of the day:


Doubt I'll get anything for it


----------



## Zaru (Dec 8, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> My second legendary of the day:
> 
> 
> Doubt I'll get anything for it



To the brimstone with it


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 8, 2012)

Stop the press. Just got another one:


Been a while since I've had two in one game.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 8, 2012)

Could be worth more than a brimmy if someone buys it for their enchantress


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah. Although it was a downgrade for my Enchantress.


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2012)

Scoundrel's crit chance is just too good, dont see whats the point of the other two followers.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 8, 2012)

Rios said:


> Scoundrel's crit chance is just too good, dont see whats the point of the other two followers.



Enchantress helps with attack speed.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 8, 2012)

enchantress armor, atk speed is good for many builds especially mine

armor used to be 15% but no it's only 5  

enchantress can also actually use a good magicfind weapon


----------



## Rios (Dec 9, 2012)

Does it matter what MF weapon your follower has if your MF is maxed out anyway?


----------



## Rios (Dec 9, 2012)

wow I wish I found this in an earlier version


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 9, 2012)

Rios said:


> Does it matter what MF weapon your follower has if your MF is maxed out anyway?



They also respect the MF cap. There was a glitch that got patched that allowed them to go over the limit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2012)

I find enchantress CC spells useful actually

and Maximus proc for squishies maybe


----------



## GUMI (Dec 9, 2012)

I got back into playing this game. It's much better then when I bought it and I'm actually enjoying myself now. o-o


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 9, 2012)

Finally past 60k mark. Still too low.

Rios, could you post your profile. I want to see how you've geared up.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 9, 2012)

@ Black Wraith

Your Monk is looking great. But how much damage are you aiming for? Which MP level are you currently playing on/want to play on?

I noticed you have 6% lifesteal on your weapons, you notice any difference in comparison with LOH?


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 9, 2012)

JH24 said:


> @ Black Wraith
> 
> Your Monk is looking great. But how much damage are you aiming for? Which MP level are you currently playing on/want to play on?
> 
> I noticed you have 6% lifesteal on your weapons, you notice any difference in comparison with LOH?



I want to get as high as possible but first goal is to get to 100k, I really need to increase my CC and my CD is pretty good. At the moment I play on MP2-3 and key farming on MP5. Against certain elites I get some serious problems on MP5.

With my current damage my LL is about the same as the LoH I used to have. Obviously this will change as I get my damage up.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 9, 2012)

100k dps would be a great goal, but I feel that for Monks it's harder to reach that high, especially because their gear seems more expensive.


Your Monk is definitely well balanced, fast attack speed, great healing, great health, already great damage overall (especially with Overawe/Blazing Wrath). Personally one of the first upgrades I would look at would be trying to replace your "Antique Harm" ring. There might be some good stuff for a reasonable price. Second might be the bracers.



Out of curiosity, which affix gives you the most trouble? I especially have some problems with Arcane Enchanted in combination with Frozen/Jailer/ Vortex. Arcane seems to hit me especially hard of all the affixes.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 9, 2012)

JH24 said:


> 100k dps would be a great goal, but I feel that for Monks it's harder to reach that high, especially because their gear seems more expensive.


Mid-high end stuff for Monks is insane.



> Your Monk is definitely well balanced, fast attack speed, great healing, great health, already great damage overall (especially with Overawe/Blazing Wrath). Personally one of the first upgrades I would look at would be trying to replace your "Antique Harm" ring. There might be some good stuff for a reasonable price. Second might be the bracers.


I've been looking to get rid of it for quite some time. I've just never been able to find something affordable to replace it with. 

Bracers definitely do need to get an upgrade. 



> Out of curiosity, which affix gives you the most trouble? I especially have some problems with Arcane Enchanted in combination with Frozen/Jailer/ Vortex. Arcane seems to hit me especially hard of all the affixes.



Shit on the floor is what really causes a lot of pain especially if it gets coupled with reflect damage.

At the moment I've got Crippling Wave + Fist of Thunder however before I didn't have FoT but Dashing Strike for manoeuvrability. I like CW because I like to be in the middle of a pack and attack all around me but I need FoT for more one on one damage.

With LL you get life from all those that you hit so with CW it's amazing however against single monsters, elites etc CW is too slow an attack and life regen takes a hit and this is where FoT comes in.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 9, 2012)

This is what I have right now, It's not amazing but I've been trying to get better stuff but anything better then what I have right now costs so much.. T_T


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2012)

attributes didn't update yet, but unbuffed DPS is finally over 100k

need to sell some more stuff and make more upgrades : 

- Tals Helm with more armor and VIT
- rings upgrade, maybe amu too
- crit lacunis
- maybe better gloves
- higher DPS weapon, but keeping CHD, leech and preferabbly some INT
- gems


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 10, 2012)

So I've managed to forge 6 Infernal Machines, does anyone want to team up for some runs?

Right now I'm able to run MP2-3 and I'd like to run at least MP5 for the uber runs.

Edit:

I had something drop in the vault of the assassin that I think might actually be sellable for a decent amount.



Anyone have any suggestions on what this be worth?


----------



## GUMI (Dec 11, 2012)

I've noticed DML rolls high like that all the time but Ele arrow +mid roll on attack speed might sell for a bit.


----------



## Rios (Dec 11, 2012)

Usually the value of this item is based on the DH skill bonus, so no idea. Dont know which skills are most useful for a DH.


----------



## Kumanri (Dec 11, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Out of curiosity, which affix gives you the most trouble? I especially have some problems with Arcane Enchanted in combination with Frozen/Jailer/ Vortex. Arcane seems to hit me especially hard of all the affixes.



Desecrator, arcane, jailer, frozen. 
I think when combined, these 4 should generally pose big problems for most classes. Even though my main is a WD, I pray hard to Zunimassa that my spirit walk is not on cooldown when I meet elites with this affix combination.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 11, 2012)

Anything reflect damage can instant kill me if I don't gloom. The rest of the affixes are easy maybe mortar if I'm lazy or so on. xD


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 11, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Out of curiosity, which affix gives you the most trouble? I especially have some problems with Arcane Enchanted in combination with Frozen/Jailer/ Vortex. Arcane seems to hit me especially hard of all the affixes.



Reflects damage and waller are the only ones still giving me problems.  I can spirit walk out of most other things, but I'd had it happen many times that they summon 3 or 4 walls simultaneously in such a way that I'm stuck where I am.

I've been keeping a lookout for any decently priced 1 handed weapons with life steal.  All I have right now is life regen.



l GUMI l said:


> I've noticed DML rolls high like that all the time but Ele arrow +mid roll on attack speed might sell for a bit.





Rios said:


> Usually the value of this item is based on the DH skill bonus, so no idea. Dont know which skills are most useful for a DH.



Hmm, ok.  I'll put it up in the low 8 figures and see if I get any bites.  Worst case scenario its a definite upgrade for my DH so I'll put it on him.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 11, 2012)

Can't find anything in either of the AH's with these stats, anyone know how much they should go for:


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 11, 2012)

No one is going to search for something like that. If I had that item, I wouldn't bother selling it for no more than 1-5mill. Barbarians can easly find better ways of getting life/vit other than the amulet; amulets are usually pure dps.

It's still a decent piece though.. look it up without the 15% life.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 11, 2012)

Still nothing.

Put it up for 1mil bid and 5mil buyout. Doubt I'll get anything though if no ones going to search for it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Rios, you farm the vault of the assassin a lot right?  I started doing it when I was key farming and I'm actually enjoy the change of scenery, where is a good place to get 5 stacks before hitting the vault?


----------



## Rios (Dec 12, 2012)

Depends on whether or not you are willing to traverse the Desolate Sands. If you dont want to bother then TP out of the Vault and try looking for elites near the waypoints, Black Canyon Mines and Road to Alcarnus are the best. Once you have the stacks jump back into the Vault TP. But I'd suggest clearing the Desolate Sands because of the insane amount of white monsters there.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 12, 2012)

Always surprising when you find an upgrade:


EDIT:

lol:


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 13, 2012)

Second legendary of the day. Very good but would have been amazing if it had a socket:


----------



## Escargon (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah always love when the upgrades are like cutting your arms off.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2012)

Its so hard keeping the pace. Items which used to be 20+ mil are now sold for just 1 mil. Its underwhelming, the discovery of a new legendary item lost its appeal and the game as a whole starts to lose its attractiveness.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 14, 2012)

Rios said:


> Its so hard keeping the pace. Items which used to be 20+ mil are now sold for just 1 mil. Its underwhelming, the discovery of a new legendary item lost its appeal and the game as a whole starts to lose its attractiveness.



That's because you're one of the most advanced players in the game.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 14, 2012)

Rios said:


> Its so hard keeping the pace. Items which used to be 20+ mil are now sold for just 1 mil. Its underwhelming, the discovery of a new legendary item lost its appeal and the game as a whole starts to lose its attractiveness.



Its inevitable, more and more items are dropping every second and the overall number of players in the market has come down.  When the supply of a product is inexhaustible like that the price will inevitably drop.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 14, 2012)

I've upgraded my Monk one more time with the last of my reserves. But I'm able now to play MP 5 more reliably without dying every time when facing the stronger Elite packs. I'm not really interested anymore to go higher, but I'm happy though that keyfarming at least has a 50/50 chance.


Once again, I went overboard with the AR (905 AR - I just can't shake this habit) but this time I'm okay with it. 



My biggest surprise was the passive skill "Beacon of Ytar." I didn't know it would make such a difference.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2012)

Taking a break right now since there's not really anything major to look forward to. I've got dozens of other games to play anyway, and that number will only increase with the next Steam Sale...


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 16, 2012)

@JH24 you have complete radiant star gems and you can't solo mp6? 

let's see.. replace your amulet. Make it pure dps, you are goin waaay overboard on resists/health. That should get your dps to around 90k, which is perfect. You should try to change your fist-of-legend to have lifesteal. If you do that, change your 'assault lantern' ring to one focusing on dps or a hellfire ring with crit. Then you'll be fine. I have a friend who's a monk with the stats i just mentioned, and he solos mp7 all day erryday. His profile is here: , on the Americas Region. Don't message him or anything though 

Anyway, I'm losing the appeal for this game. Today will most likely be my last day playing it for quite awhile, unless Dishonored is out off stock 

Re-rolled to a demon hunter, because that class needs more love. 173k dps without steady aim, 205k with steady aim, 196k with no steady aim but with bait the trap rune, 227k with SA and BTT. 43k hp, 366 resists. Though I dunno if any of you know what those runes/passives are if you haven't played the dh. Can solo mp7 with this awesome build I found.

@Zaru - I feel ya man. I want to get Dishonored or Assassin's Creed III (can't decide )


----------



## JH24 (Dec 16, 2012)

@ Zaru

True, Blizzard doesn't really seem to be in a hurry to give at least some hints about the next patch. And yeah, some good games have come out lately. 

Maybe Blizzard will do something special for Christmas, but I'm not counting on it.

===

@ Sasume Uchiha


Thanks a lot for the advice, I really appreciate it. 


Yeah, you're right about the purple gem. I'll try to replace it with a green one but I need to save up some more gold first, unless I'm lucky with some of the auctions I put up.

I hadn't thought about the Lifesteal for the Fist of Legend, I'll definitely check it out.

I've been looking to replace the "Assault Lantern" ring, but so far I haven't found one with the 9% attack speed. But maybe I'm too demanding.


Thanks again, much appreciated.

===

I find myself playing less as well, although I still enjoy the game enough to play a bit every day.

===


The Demon Hunter you're playing with sounds great, the DPS sounds amazing. Great to hear you can solo MP7 with it.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 16, 2012)

Be sure to review my post JH  Good luck w/your monk!


----------



## JH24 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Be sure to review my post JH  Good luck w/your monk!




I just edited my previous post to reply to your post. Thanks again for your detailed advice. 


Thanks. Good Luck with your Demon Hunter as well.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 17, 2012)

Any good?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if Knockback is a GOOD thing.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 17, 2012)

I think it could be good on a ranged character(doesn't play a DH lol)


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2012)

DH has a passive which gives him more damage if the enemies are not nearby so I'd say its good. Cant compare to a Manticore though.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 17, 2012)

Knockback really isn't that great on any characters, maybe a merc but that's about it.


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2012)

Hold on a second

I was comparing a zuni boots with 1 less intelligence than mine and 1% less poison damage added, I was also wielding a non-black weapon(with elemental damage). The damage drop was 1k just like if the weapon was black. What the hell?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2012)

windows stats lying ? 

need blue post


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 18, 2012)

Been trying to do the Wheel of Misfortune achievement. Got 9 but the last one is proving to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> windows stats lying ?
> 
> need blue post



there you go, my weapon is sparkling so its obviously with elemental damage


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 18, 2012)

Fuck, took a long time but finally got the final event for the WoM.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 19, 2012)

Started my first HC character.

Nearly died right off the bat thanks to a glitch. Luckily I survived.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 19, 2012)

The guy deserves to get banned.

Two massive security fuck ups. Leaving the key in the door and having password by the computer


----------



## Naruto (Dec 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> The guy deserves to get banned.
> 
> Two massive security fuck ups. Leaving the key in the door and having password by the computer



I hope you're not seriously believing his story


----------



## Zaru (Dec 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Started my first HC character.
> 
> Nearly died right off the bat thanks to a glitch. Luckily I survived.



You better have a great connection and PC, because any lag inside a group of mobs will most likely kill you.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 19, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I hope you're not seriously believing his story





I may have fell for it....



Zaru said:


> You better have a great connection and PC, because any lag inside a group of mobs will most likely kill you.



This is one of the reasons why I hadn't started one earlier. I had decided before getting the game that I would make on male and female character of class with one of them being a HC char so I thought might as well got on with it now.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Are you still required to be online all the time? They should really lift that restriction if you're making a HC character. I know I would be pissed if I died in like Inferno difficulty because of some lag, and I was playing alone.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 19, 2012)

Still need an internet connection.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 19, 2012)

Diablo III Players Banned for Botting



> We've recently issued account bans to several thousand Diablo III players who were found to be using botting programs while playing. In addition to undermining the spirit of fair play, botting, hacking, and other forms of cheating can also cause technical problems with the game as well as contribute to performance issues with the Battle.net service. To learn more about our exploitation policy for Diablo III and how it may affect your gameplay, please visit our official support site.
> 
> As always, maintaining a stable, safe, and enjoyable online environment for legitimate players is very important to us, and we'll be continuing to keep watch on Battle.net and take action as needed. In the meantime, if you wish to report the possible use of botting programs to Blizzard, please see this thread for more information. (We will also be adding the ability for players to report this kind of behavior directly through the game client in a future patch.)
> 
> For questions regarding account actions, please refer to Account Administration.


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 20, 2012)

woo! Nightmare ACT 2 MP 3 :]
So far I've found 4 legendaries! 
Level 46 Barb


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 20, 2012)

How are you finding this game?


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 20, 2012)

I;m addicted, and am loving it :] I love grinding but right now i'm on a mission to get to inferno and level up. 
Anybody wanna team up on nightmare MP3-10 with me - The americas
BigDrizz#2360


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 20, 2012)

> We understand that accounts being stolen is not fun, which is why we provide account restoration. However, we recently found a number of cases of customer service being lied to about theft, in order to get extra items. Accordingly, we have decided to update the account restoration policy in Asia to help players, and at the same time protect the game economy. This change will reaffirm our view that fraud is theft, and take a stance of "zero tolerance".
> 
> Starting at 11:00AM Taiwan time on December 18, 2012, all Diablo III restored equipment (including in inventory and the stash), such as weapons or armor, will be bound to the account. This means that these items will not be able to be traded with other players or placed on auction, but they can still be shared with other characters in the account to use, or sold to the commodity NPCs. Note that unless through the account restoration earned gold or material goods. [sic] After the implementation of these policies, as in the past, we will constantly monitor the economic environment within the game, and make additional adjustments if necessary. (Note: once the player account restoration is completed, future drops in the game, or equipment items received through transactions, are not affected by account binding restrictions.)
> 
> ...



This is definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2012)

It is possible to get one with 270/270, wonder if 300/300 is possible too


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2012)

has anyone equipped their scoundrel follower with a Buriza ? it has up to 15% freeze proc chance (and cold damage and piercing mod)

that + IAS items = merc freezes mobs

there's also a unique amulet which can have up to 5% freeze (and IAS mod too)



also, gonna start HardCore with a WD


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 22, 2012)

I never thought about having the follower freeze mobs. 

I'm currently just trying to get them to have a high MF. Your idea's really good and could be extremely potent at Plvl 100 when you have no need for MF gear.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2012)

> it has up to 15% freeze proc chance (*and cold damage* and piercing mod)


and any cold damage applies the chill effect even if the freeze did not proc


meaning wizards can use 20% dmg cold blooded passive w/o having any cold spells themselves


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I never thought about having the follower freeze mobs.
> 
> I'm currently just trying to get them to have a high MF. Your idea's really good and could be extremely potent at Plvl 100 when you have no need for MF gear.


you can just use IAS + MF gear 

granted you'll lose MF from weapon at least, but I think the freeze is worth it


MF from mercs is cut by 5 times for your character anyway


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2012)

^ my scoundrel merc has IAS+MF amu and a ring (second ring is for exp)

token can't have either though

it hasn't updated yet, but I currently have a 13.3% Buriza on him too


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm quite happy with my Maximus Enchantress. She never dies, they take a lot of hits instead of me, and the steady stream of 50k damage from demon + enchantress finishes off stragglers.


----------



## Rios (Dec 22, 2012)

I dont even know if my guy has a token, rings and amulet. The 3% crit chance is the only reason I keep him around.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 22, 2012)

This playing on HC is going to give me a heart attack.

I'm too scared to have a go against the SK. At the moment I'm at lvl 9 and I've got 21.21 damage and 128 armour. The problem is I have no idea if this is good enough to take on the SK


----------



## Rios (Dec 22, 2012)

Be a man! Live hard, die even harder!


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 23, 2012)

lvl 57 barb, 23 monk, and 12 witch doctor!1this game is still fun as can be.

Do any of the stats that my follower have effect my character at all. Please explain which stats boost me. Please


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 23, 2012)

JustPimpin said:


> lvl 57 barb, 23 monk, and 12 witch doctor!1this game is still fun as can be.
> 
> Do any of the stats that my follower have effect my character at all. Please explain which stats boost me. Please



MF, GF and EXP from follower items are added to your character at 20%. In other words if the item given to the follower has 10 MF, it'll add 2% MF to you.

The Enchantress has an ability to increase your attack speed. The Scoundrel has the ability to add 3% crit chance to you.


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2012)

The Templar gives you some resource regen although its nearly useless. For an WD at least.


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks :] 
Can't wait to get off work and play.
I've found around 6 legendaries so far.


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 23, 2012)

I like using the AH
It gives me something to do with all of my gold


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 23, 2012)

How much gold do you have?


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 23, 2012)

Not much - around $800,000. I just achieved 5m total, though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 25, 2012)

Hell is getting tough. My attack is strong but I just keep dying :\ I guess I should have invested in armor, huh?


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 26, 2012)

If you post your char we'll check it out.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 26, 2012)

You can probably get a lot of VIT and ARMOR in Hell easily, the other stay-alive methods like life steal/life on hit/life regen and dodge chance are expensive and only start mattering in Inferno.

Your best bet until level 60/Inferno is really to find some decent level 60 items with reduced level requirement and completely obliterate Hell with them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 26, 2012)

mother of god


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 26, 2012)

I just started inferno. Haven't played yet because I'm grinding help. My gear is incredible. I really got lucky on the AH last night. I wah I could link you right now but I'm on my phone. . Bigdrizz#2360


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 26, 2012)

Can u play co op in HC? I'm going to start a Wizard soon.


----------



## Rios (Dec 27, 2012)

3300+ intelligence finally. Also got rid of every excessive resist, 744 all resists.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 27, 2012)

Haven't played in ages. What's the overall state of the game?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 27, 2012)

When was the last time you played? There haven't been any changes in a while.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 27, 2012)

I stopped playing shortly after they introduced the Paragon system.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 27, 2012)

Ah okay. Well, 1.05 happened, which added some account-bound item goals to grind on the side, and the monster power system. The latter allows you to increase difficulty for higher reward, which makes the game more flexible overall. But that just means more comfortable grinding. If you didn't like hours of grinding before, you won't like it now either.


----------



## Ice Cream (Dec 27, 2012)

> First and foremost, if our original goal was to support dueling, then we're not achieving that goal very well if we don’t actually give players a way to duel in-game. You’ve been asking us for dueling for a while, so we're going to add it to the game soon. Dueling is currently scheduled to release with patch 1.0.7, which is set to hit sometime after the new year. (We'll be providing details about that feature very soon, so stay tuned.)
> 
> But as I mentioned before, we are going back to the drawing board on a new replacement for Team Deathmatch, something that feels more appropriate for Diablo III.  And as we stated previously, regardless of when we release it, it'll be a free addition to the game. Team Deathmatch provided us with the foundation that we needed and served us well.



Dueling coming with the 1.0.7 patch.

The previous team deathmatch has not met their expectations and they have started on a new way to implement it.

There's a chance for team deathmatch to appear again in the future but its a shame that they shifted away from it after working on the concept since 2010.


----------



## Kumanri (Dec 28, 2012)

I am not particularly enthusiastic about PVP right now because D3 has not resolved the issues of gear / class disparity yet. The same problems will emerge in PVP and average / poor players will refuse to enter the arena and the PVP channels will likely be dominated by the same top 10% of the players. 

The problem is quite obvious actually. If you have 100k dps now and the average dps in the arena is 200k, why bother entering at all? 

With the current class designs of such poor balance, PVP will only result in players ditching certain classes for a more favorable one like the current barbarian craze. I foresee dex gear prices will shoot to another high level again, making the DH and Monks more unplayable than ever.

On the other hand, if PVP is not a gear-dependent concept, then the 10% top "investors" will not be happy. The last thing Blizzard wants is to offend these top spenders.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 28, 2012)

JustPimpin said:


> I just started inferno. Haven't played yet because I'm grinding help. My gear is incredible. I really got lucky on the AH last night. I wah I could link you right now but I'm on my phone. . Bigdrizz#2360



First off upgrade all your gems. You should be able to get some upgrades cheaply from the AH, Get a Ruby gem first. Then get a helm with a gem slot in it. Always get one with a slot in it. Put the Ruby in there, it'll make quite the difference in leveling up.

Gems: Get upgrades for all of them. Get a Ruby gem first, it'll be a big help.
Helm: You need a gem slot in there, a Ruby will make a massive difference when grinding. Also you need to get something with higher strength and you need to get crit chance on there too. Your overall 17.5% is way too low. Just getting a better Helm should be a big boost for you.


I'm not sure if you'll be able to afford it through, but I'd concentrate on these two things first.



JustPimpin said:


> Can u play co op in HC? I'm going to start a Wizard soon.



Yeah, you can.


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2012)

Holy shit look at this shit


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 28, 2012)

That's just fucking awesome. I'm sure you'll be able to get a good amount of gold for that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2012)

you'd lose the mana/hp and the set bonus though



edit: for sale though yeah - it's amazing


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2012)

yea armor on it is the second most important stat beside crit chance


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2012)

oh wait, I thought it had crit chance


still should be worth a good buck


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2012)

30-35 million


----------



## Naruto (Dec 28, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> Dueling coming with the 1.0.7 patch.
> 
> The previous team deathmatch has not met their expectations and they have started on a new way to implement it.
> 
> There's a chance for team deathmatch to appear again in the future but its a shame that they shifted away from it after working on the concept since 2010.



Severely disappointed. I haven't played this game in many months so it doesn't affect me, but I did not think they would be this awful to their loyal playerbase.

They were so extremely misleading with their original announcement it's not even funny. There is no excuse for the lack of arenas this far into the game's release. You do not promise a feature and then fail to deliver for so long.

Actually what am I saying, that's what Blizzard has done since Burning Crusade was announced for the first time. Every WoW expansion ships without two or three features showcased at a prior blizzcon. Some get pushed back into the next expansion or the one after that and most never see the light of day.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 28, 2012)

Rios, is this any good:


----------



## Kumanri (Dec 28, 2012)

Here is my assessment of the Thing of the Deep:
- damage range: very good
- int: on the low side
- vit: lacking
- crit hit chance: good

Valuation: I would reckon a buyout price of 20m gold on the US server. You can do a search in the Auction House for a better idea of how similar items are priced.


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2012)

Its worth around 10 mil if you are lucky. I'd put it at 5 mil bid and 10 mil buyout. Try selling it for 3.5 if nobody bids.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys for that.


----------



## Rios (Dec 29, 2012)

I needed another source of life steal. The solution? Blackthorne pants with almost max life per hit


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 31, 2012)

What is the best way to far Acts 1 and 2?


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Kumanri (Jan 1, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> What is the best way to far Acts 1 and 2?



These are my preferred routes.

Act 1:
Start the quest at Chamber of Suffering. 
Go to Festering Woods for a quick round to clear 2-3 elites. Includes Warriors' Rest and Crypt to the Ancients.
Port to Hall of Agony 2. Run through the area as quickly as possible.
Move over to the jailer's dungeon and clear another 2-3 elites.
Go to Hall of Agony 3 and clear another 2-3 elites.
Go to Field of Misery to catch Key Warden.

Act 2:
Start the quest at Soulstone Chamber.
Port to Desolate Sands. Move around quickly to find Vault of Assassins. 
Clear through the Vault. 
Port back to Dhiagur Oasis.
Catch the Key Warden.
(Restart the map in the Vault.)

But Act 1 and 2 can never compare to Act 3 in terms of mob density. Too much walking to do.


----------



## Rios (Jan 1, 2013)

I got back to running my old Azmodan route with 500% MF.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 2, 2013)

Rios said:


> I got back to running my old Azmodan route with 500% MF.



Is 500 the current cap?


----------



## Rios (Jan 2, 2013)

No, 625% is. Unfortunately I am too slow for higher MPs so I am doing MP5 runs.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 2, 2013)

@Rios, is it possible that you could take me on an Uber run on MP10? 



Kumanri said:


> These are my preferred routes.
> 
> Act 1:
> Start the quest at Chamber of Suffering.
> ...



Thanks.

I ask because I want to get a couple of the other keys too.


----------



## Rios (Jan 2, 2013)

Nope, I cant kill them on MP10. I think my limit is MP5-6.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 2, 2013)

Is it really worth it trying to get the pieces on MP5?

It takes a lot of time getting all the damn keys and I don't really want to try and go for it and not have a good chance of a drop.


----------



## Rios (Jan 2, 2013)

You dont even need that Hellfire ring. Not sure why people are so eager to forge it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 2, 2013)

I've decided that it's time for me to get to higher Plvls.


----------



## Rios (Jan 2, 2013)

You can have nearly maxed out MF with about 50-70 paragon levels. Getting them is very easy.


----------



## Rios (Jan 3, 2013)

I am almost at 100k life. Better Vile Ward and I'll be there.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 3, 2013)

Could you post your profile?  I want to check it out.


----------



## Rios (Jan 3, 2013)

Note that I dont have an amethyst in my helm, it gives me 10k life.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 3, 2013)

I need to get a new weapon with lifesteal but can't even remotely afford it right now.  Reflects damage just slaughters me right now.


----------



## Kumanri (Jan 5, 2013)

Hmm, thanks! Maybe I can consider life steal in the future. Currently, I think LOH seems to work better with WD skills at lower MP levels and you can spam aoe skills and leech life back limitlessly if you have decent mana regenration. I do suppose at a higher MP levels, the resource consumption will be quite different and a sustainable life recovery/mana regeneration build will be most crucial. 

Right now, tbh, i am not tempted to try out higher mp levels (above 5) because it is time consuming and unrewarding. I do aim to get a stronger weapon with at least 100% crit damage next time though, for better farming efficiency. But 1h weapons with crit damage and sockets are dead expensive.....


----------



## Rios (Jan 5, 2013)

Good weapons with socket+crit damage+life steal+main stat cost only around 200 mil nowadays. Saving up for one myself.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 5, 2013)

After trying out a build with a Skorn I went back to the Bul-Kathos set. Even though my DPS is halved it feels as if I'm beating mobs/elites faster now.

Character has 50% crit. hit chance (60% with Revenge enabled) and around 340% crit. hit damage. 


For the long-term I want to add crit. hit damage or attack speed to my rings/amulet, but this is going to be expensive.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 5, 2013)

Kumanri said:


> Hmm, thanks! Maybe I can consider life steal in the future. Currently, I think LOH seems to work better with WD skills at lower MP levels and you can spam aoe skills and leech life back limitlessly if you have decent mana regenration. I do suppose at a higher MP levels, the resource consumption will be quite different and a sustainable life recovery/mana regeneration build will be most crucial.
> 
> Right now, tbh, i am not tempted to try out higher mp levels (above 5) because it is time consuming and unrewarding. I do aim to get a stronger weapon with at least 100% crit damage next time though, for better farming efficiency. But 1h weapons with crit damage and sockets are dead expensive.....



LoH only gives you life from one monster per hit whereas LL will give life from all monster hit. If you're going for AoE LL would be better.

And if you want better farming efficiency it's better to go for MP0-2.



Rios said:


> Good weapons with socket+crit damage+life steal+main stat cost only around 200 mil nowadays. Saving up for one myself.



When 200mil is considered 'cheap' you know that the economy is fucked up.



JH24 said:


> After trying out a build with a Skorn I went back to the Bul-Kathos set. Even though my DPS is halved it feels as if I'm beating mobs/elites faster now.
> 
> Character has 50% crit. hit chance (60% with Revenge enabled) and around 340% crit. hit damage.
> 
> ...


I've been meaning to ask you this. Where has your Wizard and other characters gone?


----------



## JH24 (Jan 5, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I've been meaning to ask you this. Where has your Wizard and other characters gone?




I had played and leveled up different characters, but then realized I would not be able to upgrade any of them the way I wanted because I didn't have enough gold for that.

It was a hard decision, but I decided to stay with the Barbarian and sell the gear on the other characters. However, I made sure that the Monk was the last one I deleted as I enjoyed playing him the most together with the Barb. I can always restore him if I want to play a Monk again.


Nothing bad about the Wizard, but looking back I just have more fun playing with melee characters instead of ranged, at least in Diablo 3.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 5, 2013)

What was the point in deleting them? You should have kept them, all those hours leveling up just gone.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 5, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> What was the point in deleting them? You should have kept them, all those hours leveling up just gone.




I don't mind, I still have the Barb/Monk and I don't regret deleting the Wizard. In the end I kept playing the Wizard as a melee character which made me realize that at least in D3, playing as a melee character is more fun/satisfying for me personally.


The other reason was that the Wizard also feels a bit incomplete, it's a fun and great character, but it also feels as if they've just thrown together a bunch of random spells. In an older game like Dungeon Siege 2 (which I still play from time to time) you could make a Wizard fully specialized in for example Fire, Lightning or Death Magic with which you could unlock special elemental Powers as well) 

I guess in a way I kept comparing the D3 Wizard with the Wizard in DS2.


----------



## Rios (Jan 5, 2013)

new weapon
will stick with it until I get billions


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 5, 2013)

Rios said:


> new weapon
> will stick with it until I get billions



Really nice. Although I'm not a fan of slow weapons, 1.40+ is what I prefer.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 5, 2013)

So what's the most gold or money anybody has sold an item for?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 5, 2013)

50mil for a Leorics Signet.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 5, 2013)

Do you remember the stats? I'm trying to flip the ah right now. That's my mission.  What's your guys unique I'd so I can view your profiles (:


----------



## Rios (Jan 6, 2013)

I got champions with Jailer+Extra Health+Teleport+Frozen. What they did was jail+teleport right on top of me. Hardest non-reflect damage battle I've ever had.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 6, 2013)

^

Ai, that sounds like a real nightmare. Good to know you won. My worst nightmare would be if I encounter Elite Phasebeasts with those kind of affixes. When in the Towers, I always try to save Wrath of the Berserker for those packs if possible. 

If WotB is on cooldown on MP2/3 and the Phasebeasts have for example Vortex or Molten or Jailer, I try to stun them, do a little damage and run away, then repeat until WotB is back. In those situations I don't have much chance to win.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 6, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Second Set Item drop within 10 minutes:



Nice drop and a perfect roll on All Resistance. Took a quick look at AH, it should at least be 3,5-6 million worth. Around 10-15 mill if you factor in other items with the health drop bonus, but they had other higher stats.



> I remember when I was trying to get the Plan from A4 I came across I think two of the Mallets as elites right near the Warden.
> 
> Took me bloody ages to whittle them down. Kept on dying. Lucky the plan dropped on that run otherwise I might have killed someone.



I know how it feels, I'm glad I could get the plans relatively soon as well, fighting those things can be so frustrating. Looking back it may not have been Blizzard's best idea to put them as Elites in the game. Their presence actually breaks up the flow of the game in Act 4. 

As if the Fallen Angels Elites didn't have enough HP already.

Act 1, 2 and 3 are so much better IMO, but sometimes if I'm in the mood I'll do an Act 4 run. Only advantage is that it's short enough to do in one sitting, but it's pretty inconsistent with the number of Elite packs.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't check it out because I keep getting a bloody error 31075.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 6, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I can't check it out because I keep getting a bloody error 31075.



I had the same error. Try logging out and then logging in again, it worked for me.


----------



## Rios (Jan 7, 2013)

wooo I dont even know how much to ask for this


Probably will just leave it as 20mil bid and see how it goes.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 8, 2013)

Got two shitty Won Kim Lou's today


----------



## Rios (Jan 9, 2013)

doing
- tower of the cursed
- keep depths
- bridge + fields of slaughter
- stonefort + skycrown

seem to be the best route
I usually get 2 legendaries out of it plus tons of exp


----------



## Kumanri (Jan 9, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Got two shitty Won Kim Lou's today



Monk trolled! 

I had my share too. Thing of the Deep with damage range between 35 to 85... Fiery Brimestone is the way to go...


----------



## Rios (Jan 9, 2013)

I got a 280+ int chantodo's will, IK armor and Tyrael's might with sockets in one run.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2013)

I've pretty much put SC on hold and leveling HC WD


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 9, 2013)

Rios said:


> doing
> - tower of the cursed
> - keep depths
> - bridge + fields of slaughter
> ...



I do Skycrown first. You can get a good bunch of elites in that place to get your NV up quickly.



Kumanri said:


> Monk trolled!
> 
> I had my share too. Thing of the Deep with damage range between 35 to 85... Fiery Brimestone is the way to go...



The thing is, this is the first time a legendary fist dropped for me.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 9, 2013)

Just got this at the start of my last run:


Not sure how much I could get for it without a socket.


----------



## Kumanri (Jan 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> The thing is, this is the first time a legendary fist dropped for me.


It sucks, especially if the drop belongs to your main class and potentially could be a BIS item. 

You reminded me of my other drop which I brimstoned. A Zunimassa helm with no critical chance and mediocre int. Probably it came with no durability loss too. My main is a WD and it hurts to see such a troll drop.


----------



## Rios (Jan 10, 2013)

So far the only legendary items I havent found are Tal Rasha armor, Natalya ring and that Calamity hand crossbow.


----------



## Rios (Jan 10, 2013)

I am hitting up 265k damage with 5 SA charges and 100k life. Good times.

Maybe I should graduate up to MP6 because 5 is just too boring.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 10, 2013)

Any good?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 11, 2013)

Low strength so I'm not sure if this is good:


----------



## Rios (Jan 11, 2013)

They are both pretty bad.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 11, 2013)

Bleh.

......


----------



## Rios (Jan 11, 2013)

Zunimassa ring with 4.5 crit chance. Awesome.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't know if this has already been posted but it looks like they're changing the way NV works:



> Overall, we think Nephalem Valor does a great job at addressing two core needs.  First, it helps make sure that extremely short play sessions (i.e. < 1 minute) are not the optimal way to play.  Second, there's a lot of value in being able to swap your skills at will and tailor your builds to the environment around you, but there's also gameplay to finding a build that really works for you in a variety of situations -- we like that NV helps balance these two concepts, and allows players to feel like there is some commitment to a skill build without also feeling like they’re locked into that build forever. So, while there are definitely some issues with the current design, we currently think that the pros outweigh the cons of how the game would probably feel if the system were not in place.
> 
> That said, you're right -- the system isn't perfect, and we're definitely looking at ways we can do better. Certainly, one of our goals is to allow people to play game sessions that are about 5 to 10 minutes in length and still be rewarded well, but we need to make sure that in the process we don't make rapidly flipping games the go-to method. It's all about striking the right balance for a wide variety of players, and we'll definitely be keeping your feedback in mind (as well as other threads on the topic) as we explore options for how to improve NV.
> 
> ...



Source: 

I don't usually play through acts with my 60+ characters, I think most of us tend to play focused areas in a single act, but the fact that they're moving towards allowing NV stacks to persist more is a good sign.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm glad that they're allowing NV stacks to persist. Always found that strange but overall I have no issues with NV other then accidentally changing skills, even though it hasn't happened in a long time.


----------



## Rios (Jan 11, 2013)

Got a nearly max manajuma knife with vitality. Had it been with a socket its most likely worth around 150 mil, now its not even worth 5


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2013)

How likely is it for a socket to roll on a weapon, anyway?


----------



## Rios (Jan 11, 2013)

Very likely. Half of the rares I get have sockets.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2013)

And 99% of those rares suck, though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 11, 2013)

Does anyone know a good spot to farm Buriza-Do Kyanon?



Its a level 42 legendary and I'm not sure where would be a good place to farm for that.


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2013)

Zaru said:


> And 99% of those rares suck, though.



I respectfully disagree. With my high MF and farm speed this are the rares I usually find



Sadly the legendary equivalents outshine them :/


----------



## JH24 (Jan 12, 2013)

@ Rios


What kind of rare gear do you usally pick up? Do you only pickup certain items?


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2013)

I pick up everything, even if its crap I can still sell it for ~2k and make money. Its funny how the good rare items are almost always for barbarians.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2013)

Rios will probably rejoice at the Reflects Damage change.

Overall, sounds like a nice patch that will get me playing a bit again.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 12, 2013)

We're going to get some love intthis patch. Finally. 

They better make things a lot better.


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2013)

I am so gonna beat all of you in the duel arena.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2013)

If your attacks almost kill yourself when they're reflected back at you, obviously they'll kill most of us as well.


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2013)

That was before, now I can easily dish out more than 1 million damage per projectile, also handle any kind of reflect damage.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2013)

Also, maxlevel character dueling probably sucks anyway due to how massive the gaps can be above level 60.

I can imagine duels with characters of a certain level being interesting, though.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 12, 2013)

@ Thanks for the reply, Rios


Patch preview looks great. I just wish they could increase/double monster density in Act 1/2/4. There still many gaps between monsters in those acts.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah a lot of people stick to Act 3, including me, because it's the only place where I can keep up Archon. It doesn't matter that I can melt things in a second if I spend 50% of my time walking between encounters.


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2013)

I love what the did with Reflect Damage. Instead of making it weaker and therefore making some gear obsolete they divided it in two: you either blast away with impunity or you sit and wait for a bit until its removed. Good job.


----------



## eHav (Jan 12, 2013)

so, will the dueling be like d2, where the first hit usualy one shots? with everyone critting for hundreds of thousands of damage by now, i dont see dueling lasting a long time, unless some debuffs are active on our dmg in that arena place.. i have pretty average dps gear and ive hit 900k in a single hit, i bet some people will be finishing duels quite fast


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2013)

Most people have effective HP below one million, so yeah.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 12, 2013)

I am truly destined not to play this game ever again it seems. I heard there were new patch preview notes out and it peaked my interest, so I started to boot up this game once again after another break. JK maintenance on NA servers that started at 2pm PST. Its 2:06pm at the momemnt. Like literally the moment the game popped into my mind, blizz shuts it right down haha


----------



## Rios (Jan 13, 2013)

Whats with all these LoL sets, it cant be more popular than DotA. Or I guess Valve dont oversexualize their heroes the way Riot do.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> Whats with all these LoL sets, it cant be more popular than DotA.



LoL is the most played game in the world. Of COURSE it's more popular than DotA, it's more popular than anything.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2013)

> LoL is the most played game in the world.


wut ? source ? 



anyway, I hope public MP becomes a good thing

i miss public hell ppl8 BRs from D2 



EDIT : I see http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/ingame/league-legends-players-log-1-billion-hours-month-1C6423906


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I was just about to link you that. 

I'm most shocked that the top 100 active games on Steam only amount to 1/5 of what LoL has 

I wonder how many Diablo 3 has these days, but bots would skew any statistic anyway.


----------



## Rios (Jan 13, 2013)

I am pretty sure DotA was and still is more popular than LoL(obviously DotA 2 isnt since its not in open beta yet). Unfortunately finding statistics about it seems hard enough to not bother searching.

On a related note, I cant believe a nearly perfect Triumvirate with a socket got sold for only 15 mil :/


----------



## Rios (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh, there you go, it was actually easy to find 



Diablo bots beat everything else obviously.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 13, 2013)

I think I'll finally be getting a job in the coming days so I won't be able to play this game as much as I have been.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2013)

DotA surely has a shitload of players as well, but I doubt it beats LoL.

The joke about this is: If you consider DotA and all of its offspring combined, they probably amount to over 60 million players per month. And it all spawned from a fucking Warcraft 3 map in 2003. (I'm not counting the quite different Starcraft origin)

Something like that won't happen again with all this "always online" and "no mods/mapping support" bullshit going on.


----------



## Rios (Jan 13, 2013)

Not to mention the poor Chinese and Pinoys who cant afford good computers


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2013)

Note: I don't count chinese players. They're so disconnected from the rest of the world in both internet and language, and there are so many of them that they can zerg rush the statistics of any game that gets popular there. It doesn't say fuck all about a game.


----------



## Rios (Jan 14, 2013)

Damn it, dealing with a Extra Health+Reflect Damage+Fast+Jailer phasebeast hero is so annoying when you are not prepared for it.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I think I'll finally be getting a job in the coming days so I won't be able to play this game as much as I have been.



Nice. Good Luck.



Good chance PTR will go online tomorrow. Although I probably won't play that much on it, I'm definitely going to give it a try.

Some early notes:


----------



## JH24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, I think I just found my most expensive legendary yet.

A Witching Hour dropped in the Towers of the Damned (MP 1) and sold within 10 minutes for 120 million. It seems almost all legendaries are dropping in the Towers for me now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats mate.

The best thing I've sold recently has only fetched 17mil. 

What were the stats on the WH?


----------



## JH24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> The best thing I've sold recently has only fetched 17mil.
> 
> What were the stats on the WH?




Thanks.


Looking back, I may have underpriced it. The WH had 140+ of both Dexterity and Intelligence. 139 Liferegen, 8% AS and 47% Crit. Damage. 

It's interesting how some affixes are valued differently. A WH with 140 Intelligence had a minimum price of 22 mill. However, a WH with 150 Dex or higher was priced at least around 150 mill.


----------



## Rios (Jan 15, 2013)

Its because the AH is stupid. 1% life is roughly 10 vitality, but an item with 90 vitality is way more expensive than an item with 9% life.


----------



## Rios (Jan 15, 2013)

My boots are almost maxed out


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 15, 2013)

JH24 said:


> Some early notes:



I can't believe unsocketing a marquise gem will cost 5 mil.  If you manage to forge one you should be able to move it around as you will.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Rios said:


> My boots are almost maxed out



Very nice. 




Tsukiyomi said:


> I can't believe unsocketing a marquise gem will cost 5 mil.  If you manage to forge one you should be able to move it around as you will.



Yeah, I'm not sure about that one. To be honest, I'm not sure if Marquis gems are worth the effort. (except maybe the red one) For example intelligence only increases with +4 and crit. hit damage increases only with another 10%. To make them more worth it they could at least double the increases IMHO.


Monk and Wizard have gotten a lot of changes and buffs, very nice. 

I like how Reflect Damage now has a shield/animation when it's active, good to know they've implemented it.

Act 4 will be more attractive to play as well. If I finish my run in Act 3 and I'm still up for it, it's nice to know you can jump right into it with your NV stack intact. I'm glad Izual got better drops now as well, makes it at least more worth the effort.

But I especially love the MP in Public Games change, I may not play public games that much but the addition of MP at least gives more variety and more of a fun challenge.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 15, 2013)

JH24 said:


> For example intelligence only increases with +4 and crit. hit damage increases only with another 10%. To make them more worth it they could at least double the increases IMHO.



For a dual-wilding character with two socketed weapons, that's 20% more crit damage, which multiplied by crit chance means a 10% damage increase at 50% crit chance. For a lot of people near the top, it's going to be a CHEAP upgrade. Everyone else won't afford it anyway.


----------



## Rios (Jan 15, 2013)

A buff to barbs for sure, they are the ones using two weapons. Bet they'd be happy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2013)

if you already have 400-500 CHD then +20% won't increase it by literally 20%

(450+20)/450 = 1.0444


----------



## Rios (Jan 15, 2013)

why do you have autoplay in your sig


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2013)

is it crime ?


----------



## Rios (Jan 16, 2013)

I hope that sig ban was worth it 

finally broke the million on the PVP dummy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Fn1wZPJsuO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 17, 2013)

Any good?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 17, 2013)

Just had this drop, anyone have an idea what its worth?


----------



## JH24 (Jan 17, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Any good?




It's a bit difficult to say, there were some gaps in price with mostly similar items. There was one priced 1.500.000 (had 40-65 damage) with a starting bid of 100.000 and with 4 hours left hadn't sold yet)

You have 150 average damage, I would try putting it for around 2-3 million gold. If needed, you can go lower in price later on.

The next in line in AH is priced 14 mill with 122 average damage but has 10% crit hit and 190+  intelligence/ 190+ vitality. 


_*EDIT: Lowest priced now is 5 mill. (With Zombie Charger stat) You could try to price it higher but still below that amount.*_



Tsukiyomi said:


> Just had this drop, anyone have an idea what its worth?




I'm not sure if you're on United States  A.H. but lowest priced similar item on European AH is currently 22 million. However, the next one with slightly better stats is priced *75 million*.


----------



## Rios (Jan 17, 2013)

yup, IK gloves with 2 out of 3 sell for a lot


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 17, 2013)

​


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I wanted all of you to be some of the first to know that I've made an important decision about my future, and how that decision will affect the future of Diablo.
> 
> ...



Finally. Should have gone ages ago.


----------



## Rios (Jan 17, 2013)

> This is what you can always count on from Blizzard: that we will stand by our games and make every effort to continually improve them over time. We heard the feedback and suggestions from the community. For example, we agreed that Diablo III's itemization at launch was not good enough, so the team made numerous changes, including changing drop rates, re-tuning legendaries, and adding scores of new items to the game. We also agreed that the end game needed more depth, so the team added new events, and new systems like Monster Power and Paragon levels.



oh shut the fuck up, you shouldnt need the community's help for shit like this


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe with him gone they'll be more open to feedback.  Jay Wilson specifically always seemed to be the one who argued against any suggestions.

For starters they need to add more levels, quests and weapons.  I'd like to see tweaks to some of the existing mechanics as well.  For example I doubt anyone is using Topaz gems in their weapons for the thorn damage, its worthless.  I'd love to see that changed to something like an increase to attack speed, that is something some people would definitely use.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 17, 2013)

That's only good news if they replace him with someone competent, but really what are the chances of that.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2013)

Fully agreed with Tsukiyomi, slot-dependent gem stats are fucking unbalanced.

100% crit damage on a weapon obviously beats the other alternatives. 
Rubies are only useful on early game weapon sockets. In most cases, it will still beat out the marquise ruby by a large margin.
Thorns on Topaz are fucking useless and need to be replaced by something else. Attack speed sounds nice.
Life on hit on Amethysts isn't terrible but you're much better off getting that stat somewhere else and using an emerald again. 

Basically, the other 3 gem types need to beat out Emeralds on the massive damage increase, and I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Rios (Jan 18, 2013)

I am so sick of getting "melee attackers take X damage" or some random resist as my random affixes. It really ruins all the fun of finding a legendary item. Maybe if they werent so damn plentiful >.>


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 18, 2013)

Decided to re-roll again and join the Barbarian band wagon. Sold most of my dex gear from my DH/Monk and built this guy almost from scratch. Aside from my crappy gems (gonna buy them once they go back down, prices are to ridiculous at the moment), can anyone help me look for/suggest an upgrade? 

(If I have my Dex Hellfire Ring on, I forgot to change it back to my normal IAS/CD ring while xp grinding)

Also, what weapon type is preferred as a MH for WW barbarian for the Weapon Master passive, or does it matter at all.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 19, 2013)

Can someone please help me price check this ring. I want to sell on AH.

[/IMG]


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 19, 2013)

This too, please. Thank you


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2013)

The latter one will likely go for much more due to attack speed and crit.
Just check the AH for similar items.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for the advice :] 
I've checked the first one but I'm not too sure, it could be 9m or 20m :\ 
Just not sure if I checked it right.
America's server...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2013)

You can right click on an item to pick an option for searching similar items, if you haven't seen that yet. Otherwise just enter the stats manually.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I'll be damn, you're right!!
there is no item with higher values on the market.
but when i search for lower values, the prices vary.
i'm thinking between 9-15m. big difference for me


----------



## JH24 (Jan 19, 2013)

Posted by Rob Pardo (executive producer) from Blizzard



> This thread saddens me greatly. I know that the Battle.net forums have earned a reputation for rough justice, but I do not believe justice is being served by how people are speaking about Jay?s departure from Diablo III.
> 
> I am very proud of the Diablo franchise and what the team was able to accomplish with Diablo III. As a gamer I have enjoyed the game and played for many, many nights with friends and family. I?m not, however, going to use that as an excuse. The Diablo community deserves an even better game from Blizzard and we are committed to improving it. We have a talented team in place and have no intention of stopping work on Diablo III until it is the best game in the franchise.
> 
> ...


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 19, 2013)

That's a good response. I know alot of people blame Jay Wilson, but honestly I'm sure it's not all his fault. I enjoy this game greatly, although I just started a month ago.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 19, 2013)

If anybody can tell me if my first ring up there is better in comparison to this ring on the market for 9M? This does have CC though...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2013)

Pardo taking any blame? That guy has guts. Respect.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Jan 19, 2013)

4 hours worth of farming and 0 items to sell on the AH. Yup, its one of those days. I wish there is a bad luck counter so I'd know when to play and when to do something more productive.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh lord, that fat fuck Jay Wilson is finally gone. Maybe now D3 will get some tangible improvements.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 19, 2013)

I love that thread it's just 100+ pages of mostly people shitting on Jay, but they are pretty quick to delete posts. Mine got deleted in like 3 minutes when I tried to post this video  

Like what did they expect would happen when they put that thread up?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Finally! A rare that I can actually sell! I was like a click away from almost auto salvaging while in robot mode too haha.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 20, 2013)

First Legendary to drop from a Treasure Goblin:

Any good?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 20, 2013)

High strength roll with vit, I'd say it's around the 30m+~ mark. I found 2 Immortal belts this week, both had less than 100 strength and no vit roll, so yeah, yours is very good compared to the average drops of those belts.


----------



## Rios (Jan 20, 2013)

This %X elemental damage affix is amazing. Even though it looks weaker than my previous amulet, with this I bust out 270k+ dps with 5 SA stacks


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 20, 2013)

Just gained Plvl 50.

I'm not even half way there.


----------



## Rios (Jan 21, 2013)

Wait, are they really going to nerf black weapons now? After all I did to build my character around one instead of going cookie cutter with the maj knife?? Bastards........


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2013)

Rios said:


> *Wait, are they really going to nerf black weapons now?* After all I did to build my character around one instead of going cookie cutter with the maj knife?? Bastards........


what        ?????


----------



## Rios (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm glad that they're finally allowing us to dye legendaries. Even if it's just Vanishing Dye at the moment.

My Monk used to look like a fucking boss wearing all white but now the blue Inna's chest and the disgusting Vile Ward makes my Monk look shit. 

Especially the Vile Ward. I'm guessing most people are going to have the thing disappear into the nether.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2013)

But I love my vile ward


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2013)

Every shoulder armor looks horrible. Except for the WD's tentacles. They are just too suggestive.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 22, 2013)

Just jumped into the game since like a month after launch.

I left off with a 60 monk in Act 2 Inferno kuz I had shit for gear and I literally ran out of gold and did not know what to do about it at the time because I was so fucking weak.

Played my monk a bit and it seems much more manageable, but still not "bad ass". Now I'm running through nightmare on monster level 3 with my Wizard level 42.

*How is class balance on inferno mode?* Anyone wanna give me like a million gold so repairs dont hurt? Is that like chump change? That seems like a lot still 

After playing a lot of Torchlight and Path of Exile it feels so fucking good to play D3. This game is rock fucking solidly polished as a Blizzard game should be. And of course the skill system is still fucking great.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 22, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> First Legendary to drop from a Treasure Goblin:
> 
> Any good?



Wow, I thought legendaries just didn't drop from treasure goblins.  I've killed hundreds and never had one drop.  Awesome find too.

Congrats on plvl 50 btw.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2013)

I am currently plvl 92  . Could have been 100 if I bothered to wear a ruby


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 22, 2013)

I got 3 characters at 30+, If I'd  just stick to one toon I'd be up there with everyone else. I blame this terrible paragon design lol. I wish the paragon was pointed towards your actual account and not just a single toon, It would be a lot easier toon jumping like I like to do. It's what made WoW for me.

On a side note, i'm so dumb. Apparently I was so out of it last night, I dropped around 20m~ and bought Ice climbers and Lacuni's for my barb, they both had high dex rolls. Woke up just now to find that out haha. Been playing a monk/dh for so long, I guess my mind's reflex automatically clicks the dex on the search bar.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2013)

I once bought an expensive item with the wrong main stat too. Sometimes the brain doesn't work as it should


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2013)

Hell yea, FUCK 'EM!!


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 22, 2013)

The Diablo 3 elite ignore me 

I suck.


----------



## Escargon (Jan 23, 2013)

I dont like the people bullying Jay Wilson (even if he said F that loser to someone else) but whats even more stupid is the people trying to defend him by calling EVERYONE that does not love d3 QQers, whiners, kids, etc. 

But reading the forums is pretty entertaining.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 23, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> The Diablo 3 elite ignore me
> 
> I suck.


?

........................


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2013)

The D3 forums are pretty atrocious. Its either bitching, bragging or some calculations I dont give a shit about.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 23, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> ?
> 
> ........................



Maybe my post just got skipped being the last post on the previous page. What I really wanted to know was how class balance is at level cap these days. I last played 1 month after launch and monk/barb were jokes for damage dealers and that was what me and my brother had played.

Also, how might I gear up for Act 2 Inferno without having any gold (and don't you dare tell me RMAH ).


----------



## Zaru (Jan 23, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Also, how might I gear up for Act 2 Inferno without having any gold (and don't you dare tell me RMAH ).



You probably don't even need to if you survived Act 1 before.
On monster power 0, Inferno as a whole is much easier now. You should be able to beat Diablo and then farm the spots that are most effective for you.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 23, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Maybe my post just got skipped being the last post on the previous page. What I really wanted to know was how class balance is at level cap these days. I last played 1 month after launch and monk/barb were jokes for damage dealers and that was what me and my brother had played.
> 
> Also, how might I gear up for Act 2 Inferno without having any gold (and don't you dare tell me RMAH ).



Monks and Barbs are the complete opposite back from the release date. Back then melee was forced into the sword and board combo sacrificing dps for survivability, but since launch, inferno has been nerfed quite a lot. Now Monks and Barbs are complete monsters clearing low MP acts with ease and less gold requirements.

Gearing your monk monk with say a 1mil~ budget should be quite easy nowadays. All gold values base in NA server and only searched for lighitng resist for armor sets.
*Weapons* - Ideally you want a slow mh/fast oh combo
Main Hand - High dps Echoing Fury with no socket with Dex/Vit are cheap. If you can find one with an open socket to fit your budget, even better. Around 200k~ gold (w/900 dps with no socket)
Off Hand - Dex/Vit/LoH(900+)/Socket with around 800-900 dps. Preferably a fast weapon like Dagger/Fist/Sword to maximize your life on hit. Around 100k gold

*Armor* - Pick one resist to stack for one with everything 
Helm - Inna's Radiance has everything you need dex/vit/preferred resist/crit/socket.  Alternatively Andariel's Visage for a crap load of damage, but sacrifice the open socket, vitality and only has poison resist. Also you take more fire damage. Up to you if you want damage or survivablility. Both around 100k~ gold
Bracers - Lacuni Prowlers with just your preferred resist and dex - 100k~ gold 
Shoulders - 140~Dex/40 All Resist/40~ preferred resist - 100k~ gold
Chest - 90~Dex/90~Vit/40~ preferred resist/3 socket - 100k~ gold
Pants - 90~Dex/90~Vit/40~ preferred resist/2 socket - 100k~ gold
Boots - 190~Dex/60~Vit/40~ preferred resist/12% movement speed -100k~ gold
Gloves - 140~Dex/40~ preferred resist/7%+ crit chance/ 25%+ crit dmg - 100k~ gold

Rings and Amulets are bit more costly but try looking for ones with dex/average damage/crit chance/crit dmg.

If all goes well you should have enough damage and resist to steam roll MP0 acts with ease. Built a similar set for my brother sometime ago and ended at around 40k dps.

I just realize after posting this, I went all out on this post rofl. Damn I'm a try hard!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 23, 2013)

^Unless you're a WW Barb main hand and off hand weapons hold equal value.

It doesn't matter which weapon you have in which slot.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> You probably don't even need to if you survived Act 1 before.
> On monster power 0, Inferno as a whole is much easier now. You should be able to beat Diablo and then farm the spots that are most effective for you.


I only survived Act 1 before because I got carried  But yes I can certainly tell how much easier things are on MP0.


StrawHatCrew said:


> Monks and Barbs are the complete opposite back from the release date. Back then melee was forced into the sword and board combo sacrificing dps for survivability, but since launch, inferno has been nerfed quite a lot. Now Monks and Barbs are complete monsters clearing low MP acts with ease and less gold requirements.
> 
> Gearing your monk monk with say a 1mil~ budget should be quite easy nowadays. All gold values base in NA server and only searched for lighitng resist for armor sets.
> *Weapons* - Ideally you want a slow mh/fast oh combo
> ...


Wowow. Thanks dude  Here's where my monk is sitting at with gear right now:


I don't think I could alone, but if I wanted to farm something for gold right now what might I farm? Just run through the last dungeon of act 1 for stacks and do the butcher? That would probably be a waste of time lol.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 23, 2013)

Get rid of all the blues. This alone should be very cheap and be a massive upgrade to your DPS. Do this first. Make sure the weapon has a socket and at least 2.8 Life Leach.

Then you need to change your Main Hand for something at least 850DPS, again with a socket and LL.

Then everything else needs to get replaced. I'm sure our US players here will be able to hand you down some decent Monk gear.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 23, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> ^Unless you're a WW Barb main hand and off hand weapons hold equal value.
> 
> It doesn't matter which weapon you have in which slot.


I could be wrong, haven't been keeping up with monk's theory crafting but doesn't' sweeping wind's damage come from the MH weapon? So since slow 1h weapons tend to have higher max damage, you'd get more sweeping wind damage with a slower weapon than a faster one if both had the same dps. Or something like that. Still, it's only just a little more damage so having a fast/fast wouldn't kill you either. I just like min maxing my gear haha.



Stumpy said:


> I only survived Act 1 before because I got carried  But yes I can certainly tell how much easier things are on MP0.
> 
> Wowow. Thanks dude  Here's where my monk is sitting at with gear right now:
> 
> ...



I'd say just paragon level through act one Butcher runs for now till you get enough gold to get you rolling. I usually don't run A1 but I think its goes something like this.
Get your 5 stacks from Festering woods/ Leoric's Manor. Clear Halls + prison all the way to Butcher and repeat. Again, I usually don't run A1 so this route might not be optimal, just something off the top of my head.

And if you want easy gold, pick up all the gems.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 23, 2013)

SW damage is calculated from the overall damage. That's where all the snapshot damage stuff comes from.

You switch your weapon to something heavy and stronger then what you have and is viable and also use all the damage buffs. Then use SW.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 23, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> SW damage is calculated from the overall damage. That's where all the snapshot damage stuff comes from.
> 
> You switch your weapon to something heavy and stronger then what you have and is viable and also use all the damage buffs. Then use SW.



Ah yeah, your right. I remember popping blinding flash/blazing wrath before popping SW. Now I remember why. Touch?. Guess I got confused with my Barb.


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2013)

You only need ~ 5 mil to gear up decently.

Also I'd suggest waiting for the new patch and the monk buffs.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 23, 2013)

I was just thinking of the Ruby upgrade and think that the best way to go would be tohget as much crit chance and crit damage from item stats including the weapons however you use the Ruby for the weapon slot. 

Obviously getting a high crit damage on items is extremely difficult as at the moment it's the weapon that'sggiving a good chunk of the damage.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't play D3 even if I want to. 

Stupid authenticator. Funny how my iPhone has a carrier (Rogers) option but my iPoD doesn't. I'm confused. I just need to get my own internet's info and hopefully I can tap into the damn thing. 

I want to slowly get ready for the expansion.


----------



## Rios (Jan 24, 2013)

First thing I find in the morning is Depth Diggers with 243 intelligence and 2 sockets


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 24, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> ^Unless you're a WW Barb main hand and off hand weapons hold equal value.
> 
> It doesn't matter which weapon you have in which slot.



its been a while since i played, but i remember my damage changing depending which slots my weapons were in


----------



## JH24 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm still enjoy playing Diablo 3 a lot, but I think I'm going to give Path of Exile a chance. The open Beta has started yesterday, and with no AH I really want to give it a try.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2013)

I started Path of Exile as well, but I find the currency really, really strange. There's no gold, and an early game currency is Identification scrolls  That's right, you buy items with scrolls that you need to identify loot. I don't get how anyone could consider this a good idea...


----------



## Rios (Jan 24, 2013)

I was in the beta but stopped playing when I got D3. So you wanna team up? I've never played it co-op.


----------



## Alien (Jan 24, 2013)

You're not supposed to identify everything in PoE, only stuff that might look useful for the build you're going for because you get different currency for trading in unidentified magic items than you would for identified items. 

It's a far better system than the archaic gold currency in my opinion. Especially when you figure out there are recipes for getting specific orbs from traders.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2013)

Why do all hack&slay developers have such a hard-on for item vendors that sell terrible equipment for unjustified, often ridiculous prices?


----------



## Rios (Jan 24, 2013)

Unlike D3 the vendors actually sell valuable items. Once you start crafting you'll understand.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it just me or have auction house sales slowed down the last week or two?  Is that because people are waiting to see the impact of the next patch?


----------



## eHav (Jan 24, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Is it just me or have auction house sales slowed down the last week or two?  Is that because people are waiting to see the impact of the next patch?



i duno, but i havent sold anything decent in ages...

i get decent drops, i check for same stats gear, its 100+ millions. 

i put mine a lil lower. never sells.


----------



## Rios (Jan 25, 2013)

You need to compare only the relevant stats. For example if your piece of gear has a random resist it needs to be removed from the equation.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 25, 2013)

I played the PoE closed beta.

I didn't like how the combat felt, it just felt too slow and cumbersome. This is one place D3 excels at, the combat is awesome. They call it the visceral feel, whatever the hell that means.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 25, 2013)

You have to feel like your attacks have an "impact". That requires strong visual and audio feedback for everything you do.

Diablo 3 suffers from long-term game and economy mechanics, but certainly not in the feel of the gameplay.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 25, 2013)

Got 80mil. What do I need to do next?


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> You have to feel like your attacks have an "impact". That requires strong visual and audio feedback for everything you do.
> 
> Diablo 3 suffers from long-term game and economy mechanics, but certainly not in the feel of the gameplay.



Agreed, D3 has better combat feel so far (I'm still at ~20lvl in PoE). Still, PoE becomes much better as you keep lvl-ing up and get some nice ASPD/Fast Cast rate bonuses as well as better (non-passive) skills:


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 25, 2013)

Apparently lost 30m/or my winning item cause of the AH lag on US servers. I was in a bidding war for an Immortal King's chest piece and it reaches down the minute stretch. I put in my final bid and the AH starts lagging saying it will take a minute to process. Not only does it take the whole damn minute, the auction ends and I don't get the item or my gold back. WTF blizz!! 

Just looked on the blizz forums as well, I guess I'm not the only one who's having this problem.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 25, 2013)

Rios said:


> You need to compare only the relevant stats. For example if your piece of gear has a random resist it needs to be removed from the equation.



I always take off the unimportant stats, but I've actually gotten a couple decent drops lately and not a single one has sold in the past couple weeks.  I've ever seriously underpriced some of them and still nothing.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 25, 2013)

@ Black Wraith and Zaru


I entirely agree, I played PoE for several hours, and while it's enjoyable so far it does not compare regarding feel/impact with Diablo 3. That's definitely one area D3 excels at.

Currently playing a Barb with Skorn, (Bash - Revenge - Battle Rage - Explosion of Blood) and it feels so satisfying to play. Every hit makes an impact and often entire screen-filled packs just explode all at once.

Same for my Monk and my former Wizard, it really has a fluid and smooth feel to it.



Black Wraith said:


> Got 80mil. What do I need to do next?




That's always a difficult question, personally I would sell the Topaz Radiant Gem and get a gem one or two tier lower. It will give you more gold and I don't think the difference will be noticeable.

Which area's of your Monk are you happy with? Which area's you feel during gameplay you would want to improve? (Survivability, DPS, farming speed/pick-up radius, etc)


----------



## Rios (Jan 25, 2013)

Why out of every set chest plate I have to get blackthorne, the stupidest one, 2 times in a row


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2013)

lololololololol

I geared up with StrawHatCrew's advice and now I'm laughing in the face of evil. BOHAHAHA. (on ML0 of course ;3) I didn't find any Helms to my liking yet though. Gunna take another look in a moment though.

I feel now I have a comfortable starting point for a gear grind if that is what I wish to do for better stuff on this monk or for other characters.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 26, 2013)

JH24 said:


> That's always a difficult question, personally I would sell the Topaz Radiant Gem and get a gem one or two tier lower. It will give you more gold and I don't think the difference will be noticeable.
> 
> Which area's of your Monk are you happy with? Which area's you feel during gameplay you would want to improve? (Survivability, DPS, farming speed/pick-up radius, etc)



I forgot to replace the Topaz with the Ruby. I've been using the Topaz with some other MG gear.

I want to increase my DPS without decreasing my AS. My CHC needs to go up. My OH is just crap but anything that's fast with AS+LL+Socket is just way too expensive, let alone adding CHD or +Weapon Damage. My Ring#2 needs to be replaced but I'll lose too much resist which means I need to pick up another 100 or so resist on something else.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 26, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Apparently lost 30m/or my winning item cause of the AH lag on US servers. I was in a bidding war for an Immortal King's chest piece and it reaches down the minute stretch. I put in my final bid and the AH starts lagging saying it will take a minute to process. Not only does it take the whole damn minute, the auction ends and I don't get the item or my gold back. WTF blizz!!
> 
> Just looked on the blizz forums as well, I guess I'm not the only one who's having this problem.



Just an update for this. Thankfully it was just the AH being really laggy and I did receive my item after 12+ hours, scared the crap out of me though. But on the bright side, I won an Immortal King's Eternal Reign with 150 vitality for 30m. High vit Enternal Reign's usually cost around 60m so it pretty much was a steal for me and if the bid didn't lag when it did I probably would have lost it or paid the full amount haha. GG blizz!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 26, 2013)

Tempest Rush monk is the funnest build I've ever seen out of Diablo 3, personally. I can't wait to have enough gold to try it.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2013)

Any ETA on 1.07 yet?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 27, 2013)

Challenge: Try to build a 50k DPS Monk set with 500k gold. No snapshotting.

Can it be done? We'll see once I hit 60.


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2013)

Should be fairly easy.


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2013)

Highest damage one hander I've ever found. Too bad its stats are crappy


----------



## Zaru (Jan 27, 2013)

Monk weapon with strength attribute
It's like the game is making fun of you


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 27, 2013)

They need to make some changes to item stat rolls. 

A class specific item should not be able to roll a stat that is not for that class. 

They also need to have a minimum DPS for weapon levels. I don't want to get an ilvl63 2h weapon with 200 DPS. It's a fucking joke.


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2013)

I am kinda lucky today, got 5 one handers with 1000+ DPS, 4 of them with 1100+
Sadly no sockets for some reason >.>
There is always something little thats missing.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 27, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I forgot to replace the Topaz with the Ruby. I've been using the Topaz with some other MG gear.
> 
> I want to increase my DPS without decreasing my AS. My CHC needs to go up. My OH is just crap but anything that's fast with AS+LL+Socket is just way too expensive, let alone adding CHD or +Weapon Damage. My Ring#2 needs to be replaced but I'll lose too much resist which means I need to pick up another 100 or so resist on something else.




I understand what you mean, we've reached a point were any increase will be either hard to find or/and very expensive to get. I do agree  this is the right upgrade path, at this time I would focus first as well on CHC.


===

I've been playing Path of Exile this weekend, but I find myself slowly drifting back to Diablo 3. PoE is fun, but I can't get into it as much as I would like. The "feeling" just isn't entirely right, but I'll keep playing from time to time.

If I had played PoE without having D3 first, my opinion would probably have been different.


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2013)

I didnt even know elemental damage could go this high

makes me sad its not on a higher level weapon


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2013)

haha and now I get this

no idea if its lucky or not, maybe it would have been if it was an earlier version


----------



## eHav (Jan 28, 2013)

why dont you stack your machines and keys rios?


i sold my first 100m+ item today. it was great


----------



## Rios (Jan 29, 2013)

I had no idea you can do that /dumbass 

anyway I heard helms like this, with zombie dogs cooldown, are rather expensive :33


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 29, 2013)

Rios at 200k+ dps. Damn dude, you're beasting.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey Rios, how much did that weapon run you?


----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2013)

it costed me 250 mil but its worth it, usually they are worth 500mil+ 

btw do you guys buy items for your mercenary? I just sold another enchantress focus for 3 mil, funny how people are spending money on such a useless thing


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 30, 2013)

Usually the only thing I spend money on for my follower is MF gear which doesn't run anywhere near that.  If I happen upon any weapons that might help them as support characters I'll equip them but I don't drop any serious money on their weapons.

I still plan to farm a Buriza-Do Kyanon for my Scoundrel at some point, I'd buy one but they're way too pricey.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 30, 2013)

I've never paid much attention to my follower. Before I used to give it the items that raised their attack now I've switched to MF gear.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 30, 2013)

I never paid much attention to my followers either. I don't like the followers that much except for the Scoundrel. And even then I prefer to play alone.

It's weird though, if you could have a pet like for example a Wolf I would have been willing to spend gold for some good gear. In an old game named Dungeon Siege 2 you could have several pets including my favorite, a Dire Wolf. I spend quite some time raising the wolf until it became an adult. If D3 would have pets as well I would definitely have picked one.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 30, 2013)

Yesterday I found my first legendary on my new account and sold it for 300k. The Evil Eye or something, monk spirit stone. Not a bad start!

I can't decide what to play for a main though, WD or DH. Strafe looks really fun and I like Multishot too, but WDs has tons of fun builds as well.

Found out Monk and Wizard really ain't my thing, and I can't find a fun Barb build that doesn't tank your xp/hour. Nothing notable where you use Seismic Slam a lot. Oh well.


----------



## JH24 (Jan 30, 2013)

^

Nice. Congratulations on the 300k. 

Yeah, choosing a class is always difficult. Especially because you have to invest quite some time into it. Try watching some Youtube video's to see your classes in action. (Helped for me when choosing a Wizard, and later on a Barb and Monk as well)

===


I might not be as active in Diablo 3 for a little while, I'm currently being drawn in more and more with Torchlight 2 (Also having a Wolf companion), I'll definitely be more active again after the 1.07 patch.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I've never paid much attention to my follower. Before I used to give it the items that raised their attack now I've switched to MF gear.



They can be quite useful, my follower has more HP than me and can dish out a bit of damage as well. All the damage she soaks up (including the Maximus demon) probably saved my life a lot of times.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 30, 2013)

You can get a bit more damage out of your follower but I think its better if you can get them into some kind of support role.

For example a Scoundrel with a Hellrack or Buriza-Do Kyanon and a lot of attack speed can be consistently freezing or jailing monsters, giving you a lot more time to take them down.

The 3% CC he gives to you will more than offset the loss of damage from him directly.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 31, 2013)

> Marquise Topaz
> 
> Weapon: Melee attackers take 2200 2500 per hit



Talk about something useless getting a useless upgrade.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2013)

Until thorns get affected by the main stat or something, I don't see why anyone would give a darn about them


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2013)

I geared my followers up, but the gear cost 100k or less per piece


excluding Buriza weapon


----------



## Rios (Jan 31, 2013)

3 hours of farming

0 items worth above 100k
0 legendary items

I wonder if such moments are programmed, they happen way too often.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 31, 2013)

With GTAV being delayed D3 has found itself with a couple of more months of my time.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 31, 2013)

It's gonna be fun to see how D3 develops over 2013. I think patch 1.1 is supposed to be the "huge" patch. Wonder if that will hit this year?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 31, 2013)

DPS is low but do you think it'll sell?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 31, 2013)

I could actually see that selling, I don't know for how much though. Its got amazing stats other than the DPS and 988 wouldn't be too terrible if it wasn't a two hander.


----------



## Rios (Feb 1, 2013)

I am going to dedicate my time mostly to Dead Space 3 when it comes out. The drops I am getting are so disgustingly bad even with 550% MF its disheartening to keep going like this.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 1, 2013)

Finally had an item sell on the RMAH, a shitty bracer I sold for $1.50 and Blizzard took $1 in transaction fees.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Rios said:


> I am going to dedicate my time mostly to Dead Space 3 when it comes out. The drops I am getting are so disgustingly bad even with 550% MF its disheartening to keep going like this.



I understand how frustrating this can be. I feel sometimes as well that at times they must be controlling the droprates somehow.


IMHO in the long run, Blizzard really needs to revamp the loot system if they want this game to have a long life. 


It would be great if the game actually took a snapshot of your current gear and gives a chance for stuff to drop which would be a noticeable upgrade to what your wearing now.


As it is now the game doesn't really reward you, it's just way to random. 

Hopefully in future patches they'll also add new legendaries, change some of the weaker gear stats (Thorns damage) and maybe add some high level and cool/desirable gear for players divided into low/medium and high Paragon levels. It would give a nice incentive for players to farm especially at higher levels.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2013)

The problem with the loot is that they always have the macroeconomy of the AH in mind, not the fate of a single player.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The problem with the loot is that they always have the macroeconomy of the AH in mind, not the fate of a single player.



Yeah, but I start to wonder if the AH (as it is implemented now) won't be the downfall of Diablo 3 in the future. 

If you want to get anywhere with this game, the AH is almost mandatory. They should have made it an option for people who want to sell especially good gear, yet still allowing people to skip it if they want to without handicapping them in the game. 

I still enjoy playing D3, and I'll keep using the AH, but if this will help the game in the long run...

===

One other thing they would also need IMO is some kind of end-game random map generator, in which high-level monsters and especially lots of Elites/Rare packs would be present. It would be such a nice pace from farming the same acts over and over. 

Path of Exile and Torchlight 2 have randomized end-game maps, why not Diablo 3?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2013)

Those ideas must have been presented to them already. I don't understand why they don't just put all the obvious proposed improvements and make a big fucking expansion out of it. It would definitely make them more money than keeping the game in the state it is.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Those ideas must have been presented to them already. I don't understand why they don't just put all the obvious proposed improvements and make a big fucking expansion out of it. It would definitely make them more money than keeping the game in the state it is.



I agree with you, an expansion would be very nice. The only reason regarding the current state of the game I can think off is that Blizzard knows about what players want, but that they just lack the manpower/resources to efficiently implement those changes.

I won't be saying they haven't done anything because each patch has added some nice improvements. But if you visit for example the Blizzard forums you can almost feel the anticipation/desire for a patch that will really shake things up a bit for D3. Even though 1.07 has a (weak) Dueling option and some nice changes/improvements, it still doesn't have something that really makes it stand out. It still doesn't have much "meat on the bone".


Lately I've seen more and more people wishing for a "Monster Horde" option alongside "Monster Power". It would definitely be something that could benefit the game a lot. Doubling/tripling (or even more) monster packs and Elites would add much excitement to the game. Although I can understand that a feature like this would need some work and time before it can be implemented.


Personally some of the bigger changes for me would be:

- Revamping the loot system. Less dependency on AH, instead the game should look more at your character and current gear and slowly change the drops to align them more with that of your character and gear. 

- New and cool looking legendaries, changing some of the weaker Rare/legendary stats, exciting stuff/loot for players with Paragon levels. And with some "extreme" stuff for Paragon levels above 50 or 60, becoming only better and better until 100. (Like Rare/Legendary gear which have a higher range of stats than gear that drops at lower Paragon levels)

- Randomized end-game content and options to make the game more exciting and action-packed. (Monster Horde/Increased Monster Damage slider)

- Allowing to switch between locations in different Acts without losing NV.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not sure about the manpower argument, since what you described could, in terms of functionality and content, be done by a handful of people in a month, if you leave playtesting aside.


----------



## Rios (Feb 1, 2013)

weee finally got some good items

I also managed to buy a better Vile Ward for 120 mil while selling my old one for 150 mil.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2013)

Rios said:


> weee finally got some good items
> 
> I also managed to buy a better Vile Ward for 120 mil while selling my old one for 150 mil.


----------



## Rios (Feb 1, 2013)

104k life with 230k unbuffed damage sounds good indeed


----------



## Rios (Feb 1, 2013)

you'd be hard pressed to find better WD gloves


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 2, 2013)

First this:


Rios said:


> I am going to dedicate my time mostly to Dead Space 3 when it comes out. The drops I am getting are so disgustingly bad even with 550% MF its disheartening to keep going like this.



Then this:


Rios said:


> 104k life with 230k unbuffed damage sounds good indeed





Rios said:


> you'd be hard pressed to find better WD gloves


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 2, 2013)

This looks like near perfect:


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2013)

Amazing quiver, how much do similar ones sell for?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Amazing quiver, how much do similar ones sell for?



Up to 550mil.

I'm going to have to ask on DiabloFans for a price check for this.

Seems like I should finally be able to buy some better gear


----------



## Rios (Feb 2, 2013)

Come on, I've never found a 100+ mil item with 1000+ hours of play. Fucking luck >.>


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 2, 2013)

Even then you're the most consistently lucky person in this thread.


----------



## Rios (Feb 2, 2013)

No, I just play the most. My luck is next to zero, the only thing that keeps me strong is my AH skills.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 3, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> This looks like near perfect:



Congratulations.  I really hope you'll get a great price for this. Those stats are amazing.

Looked at the AH, should at the very least be 200/250 mill. 500+ if you're looking for one with a 9% Hungering Arrow bonus.

===


I'm going to try playing a new character without making use of the AH. I'm looking forward to see how far I can get.


----------



## Rios (Feb 3, 2013)

This mojo is actually better than my previous one. +1000 HP and +680 damage.


and I got it for less than 100 mil. Good to know profitable AH deals still exist.



> I'm going to try playing a new character without making use of the AH. I'm looking forward to see how far I can get.



Not far.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 3, 2013)

I love thing of the deep simply for its pickup radius. It's so awesome.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rios said:


> This mojo is actually better than my previous one. +1000 HP and +680 damage.
> 
> 
> and I got it for less than 100 mil. Good to know profitable AH deals still exist.
> ...




That is a nice deal. Congrats. 

Yeah, I'm not expecting to get really far, but maybe at the least I can get through Normal difficulty.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 4, 2013)

Every time I see a Scutum (shield) drop I see Scrotum...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2013)

Remember when people used to have shield builds?


----------



## Rios (Feb 4, 2013)

On HC shields are very useful.

Even on SC there are some crazy rare ones, which trade damage for things like 1500 armor and great block.


----------



## Rios (Feb 4, 2013)

Just look at this insanity. I havent seen something with this much stats


and the follower apparently multiplies them
dear lord....


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep that's a good 1000 VIT for a follower. But who pays a lot for follower items?


----------



## Rios (Feb 4, 2013)

Gonna find out. It'd be hilarious if I get 10+ mil from it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Feb 5, 2013)

After finding another 1100+ DPS Chantodo wand(for the record its DPS range is 700-1200) without socket I think I know what Blizzard has to fix.

Damn sockets. They are way too powerful. A weapon could cost 5 mil or 500 mil depending on a single socket.

And what Blizzard does?

They add more powerful gems making sockets even more important.

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 5, 2013)

I think they should add something where you can choose to socket an item, maybe it requires some rare items like the new demonic essence or you have to sacrifice a random attribute to get the socket.

I've found so many weapons that would be amazing if only they had a socket.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2013)

Sockets are only that important because of emeralds.


----------



## Rios (Feb 5, 2013)

Not only. Chest armor and pants with max number of sockets are always way better than the rest because of the main stat increase. Socket is very important in helms, where they give you unique bonuses. Its not as big of a deal as it is with weapons because almost all of the unique chests/pants/helms come with the maximum number by default.

The only places where a socket is not that are offhands that are not a second weapon and jewelry.


----------



## Rios (Feb 7, 2013)

with this here


I am currently at 49.5% crit chance without crit chance on helm. Wonder where to get this last half percent from


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been trying to get all my lvl60 characters to the end of Inferno. It's been going OK for most but my WD just keeps getting his ass kicked every 10 steps.

You got anything I could borrow until I kill Diablo?


----------



## Rios (Feb 7, 2013)

Just buy some 100-200k gear. You need less than 1 million to make a decent MP0 character and you already have your weapon+mojo covered.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 7, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I've been trying to get all my lvl60 characters to the end of Inferno. It's been going OK for most but my WD just keeps getting his ass kicked every 10 steps.
> 
> You got anything I could borrow until I kill Diablo?



There's a lot you can do with some ability swaps.

Since you pretty much all long range moves consider swapping circle of life for pierce the veil, you should get a decent bump in damage.  

You should also definitely add spirit walk, its pretty much a staple if you're having trouble surviving.  I'd consider doing away with the zombie dogs since they're just too fragile to do much in the long run.  If you do that you might consider swapping zombie handler for spirit vessel since its great in tight situations where you get caught off guard and it will reduce the cool down on spirit walk.

Also I'd consider putting fire bats on as your right click with dire bats, that increases their range to pretty much the entire screen so you can keep a large distance between you and your enemies.  

You might also want to consider replacing fire bomb with grasp of the dead, again anything to keep your enemies at bay while you hammer away at a distance and your gargantuan chips away at their life.

Other than that I'd say your life is way too low as is your armor, you  might consider dropping the lacuni prowlers temporarily in favor of  something with some more vit or maybe some life% like maybe a strongarm  bracers.

I'd also consider swapping your shoulders which are way too weak to run through Inferno.  You probably don't want to splurge on vile wards if this isn't your primary but you can get much higher INT and VIT on your shoulders, they're also a good place for life% and armor.


Just some thoughts.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 7, 2013)

MajorThor said:


> Path of Exile > Diablo 3.



Feel better now?  You've contributed nothing to the discussion with an opinion no one cares about.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 8, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Feel better now?  You've contributed nothing to the discussion with an opinion no one cares about.



He's one of those people who spends more time bashing D3 than actually playing Path of Exile.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 8, 2013)

Finally managed to forge a hellfire ring:



Nothing spectacular but I already have 2/3 pieces for another, 3 machines and a handful of keys.


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 9, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I've been trying to get all my lvl60 characters to the end of Inferno. It's been going OK for most but my WD just keeps getting his ass kicked every 10 steps.
> 
> You got anything I could borrow until I kill Diablo?


Your skills do not seem to have good balance imo. It lacks in life regenerative functions and crowd control, that is probably why you keep dying. Vitality is too low, but I leave the gear fixing to you.

WD to me is one of the most resilient classes due to its ability to recover from bad situations. It has 2 types of tanks working for it. It has AOE crowd control skills. The weakness is probably in absolute destruction. Leave that to the wizards. 

For your zombie dogs, I suggest to use the leeching beasts ? rune, i.e. to heal you back where necessary. Remove firebats because it consumes too much mana with very little returns. I suggest acid rain with life on hit (gear up with at least 1000 loh to be effective). I am not a big fan of darts unless it is for pvp, as it really poses real ergonomic issues. You may like to consider spirit walk for healing or mana recovery. Another skill which I find useful will be soul harvest to boost your damage. For gargantuan, I will recommend bruiser for crowd control, especially against elites. Very helpful if you play multi-player as it keeps the elite mob in place.

Not sure which mp you are playing, but I don't find circle of life and zombie handler useful at low mp levels. I tend to go for stuff to maximise my damage for faster farming, e.g. Bloody feast, pierce the veil etc. grave injustice is fine.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's a build I just created, probably decent. Maybe it's cookie cutter dunno but that's what I see from others.

You gotta get that +20 pickup radius offhand though, that thing is legit. Mainly for your 2nd passive.


----------



## Rios (Feb 9, 2013)

Low MP: Gargantuan, Bad Medicine, Soul Harvest and Mass Confusion are useless, Jaunt should be replaced with Honored Guest.

High MP: You dont have any mana regenerating skills other than GF/GA, you'll struggle without decent gear.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 11, 2013)

I read (unless I misread it) on Diablofans the 1.07 patch might come this week. I'm especially looking forward to the MP levels in Public Games, it would really bring the tension and excitement back. At its current state very few players are pushed to their limits at all in these games. Even MP1 would already be a big change from standard Inferno games.

I just finished leveling my Demon Hunter, really was a lot of fun. The DH is very different from my initial (more negative) impression of him.


----------



## Escargon (Feb 11, 2013)

They should add clans


----------



## Rios (Feb 11, 2013)

They better fix the drop rates because I am sick of getting the same legendary over and over again.

IK armor - 2 drops in total
Witching hour - 2 drops in total
Natalya cloak - about 40 drops in total

wow


----------



## JH24 (Feb 11, 2013)

^

Makes you wonder how "random" those droprates really are. There was a time I got nothing else except Frostburn Gauntlets.


EDIT: Blizzard just confirmed, 1.07 patch is tomorrow.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2013)

Rios said:


> They better fix the drop rates because I am sick of getting the same legendary over and over again.
> 
> IK armor - 2 drops in total
> Witching hour - 2 drops in total
> ...



I haven't had even one of those...


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2013)

> The Topaz, on the other hand, is a different story. No -- the damage from the Topaz is not competitive in comparison to other gems. Thorns damage in general is underpowered in the game and we're looking to correct that n the future. While we're discussing a number of ways to do this, the favored idea internally is to allow Thorns to benefit from your primary stat (Strength, Dexterity, or Intelligence). So if you have, say, 2000 Intelligence as a Wizard or Witch Doctor, then your Thorns items will do +2000% damage, much like your weapon damage. This is, of course, a huge buff to the Thorns property and there is no specific timeline on when we're going to make such a change.



Finafuckingly, although it's not any time soon.


----------



## Rios (Feb 11, 2013)

I have an insanely high intelligence stat(currently 3417) so I applaud this decision. It will synergize well with my staying power of over 1 million EHP.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2013)

WD with pet army that all have 300k thorns damage or something, imagine it


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 11, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> There's a lot you can do with some ability swaps.
> 
> Since you pretty much all long range moves consider swapping circle of life for pierce the veil, you should get a decent bump in damage.
> 
> ...





Kumanri said:


> Your skills do not seem to have good balance imo. It lacks in life regenerative functions and crowd control, that is probably why you keep dying. Vitality is too low, but I leave the gear fixing to you.
> 
> WD to me is one of the most resilient classes due to its ability to recover from bad situations. It has 2 types of tanks working for it. It has AOE crowd control skills. The weakness is probably in absolute destruction. Leave that to the wizards.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

I should have explained earlier. My goal with the alts is to get to the end of Inferno, I'm just running through as quickly as possible.

The summons help keep the monsters away from me which lets me run. I've added Spirit Walk now too.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I should have explained earlier. My goal with the alts is to get to the end of Inferno, I'm just running through as quickly as possible.
> 
> The summons help keep the monsters away from me which lets me run. I've added Spirit Walk now too.



That's why I tried to keep my suggestions to abilities you could swap around rather than gear your would have to buy.  Spirit walk will definitely help your survivability, I'd say experiment with some of my other suggestions since I think that'll give you a bit of a damage boost and an increased odds of survival.

Who do you use for your follower?  Might be worth considering Scoundrel if you can get your hands on a cheap Hellrack or better yet a Buriza-Do Kyanon (though those tend to be very expensive), these will allow your scoundrel to jail or freeze enemies to keep them at bay and his added 3% crit chance will up your long range damage and let you breeze through faster.


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 11, 2013)

Clearing inferno at mp0 should not be a major issue nowadays since Blizzard has tweaked the monsters quite a fair bit compared to 1.0.3 patch! 

If you are on low budget for WD, I suggest the following minimal stats:
40k hp and 50k dps and 400 AR. Instead of focusing on fast kills, you can try the defensive passives by adding bad medicine and jungle fortitude. Since your pets derive benefits from your core defensive stats, you will not need the pet passives too. 

If you can afford to boost your damage up to 100k dps, by all means swap for more offensive skills because by that time, the faster you kill, the better your survivability. However, there should be no compromise of base vit and AR.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 12, 2013)

I've got  EHP.

All my upgrades now are going to cost so damn much that if I want to keep high attack speed I won't be getting an upgrade any time soon.

Maybe crafting might help with the patch.


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 12, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I've got  EHP.
> 
> All my upgrades now are going to cost so damn much that if I want to keep high attack speed I won't be getting an upgrade any time soon.
> 
> Maybe crafting might help with the patch.



If I may suggest a minor change for your gear/build. 

I am one of the die-hard advocates of LOH (if you can bear with me) because I am a lazy and careless player. For LOH to be effective, you will need a skill with high proc rate (I think). Referring to the chart , most of your offensive skills have low proc rates hence LOH will not be effective. Therefore, I (strongly ) recommend using Acid Rain. 

To give this a little boost without burning too much gold in your pockets, I would suggest a simple weapon change. If you browse the AH, I think it should be relatively easy to find a 1h weapon with 1000 dps costing less than 5 million gold if you search for the following specs:
- LOH min 800
- crit damage min 50%
If you want to burn a big hole in your pocket, by all means add stuff like "has sockets", "intelligence" etc etc.....

Do give it a try and see if it is to your taste. For me, it felt like I swallowed a bowl of toads when I was forced to take out zombie dogs and darts in favour of Rain of Toads back in 1.0.3. For survival's sake, I ate the toads.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 12, 2013)

^You're looking at my WD which isn't my main.

I'm talking about my Monk.


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 12, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> ^You're looking at my WD which isn't my main.
> 
> I'm talking about my Monk.



My bad. 

Since monk is your main, I have a question on what is the best build for PVP. I gave PTR a try using my secondary monk character but it can never beat a wizard casting blizzard. Any suggestions?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 12, 2013)

Kumanri said:


> My bad.
> 
> Since monk is your main, I have a question on what is the best build for PVP. I gave PTR a try using my secondary monk character but it can never beat a wizard casting blizzard. Any suggestions?



Absolutely no idea

I've never tried the PTR. However I'd guess one with high MS and AS.


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 12, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Absolutely no idea
> 
> I've never tried the PTR. However I'd guess one with high MS and AS.



Ah, I see. My monk isn't too fantastic for both (MS 24% AS 1.50) and coupled with below average AR (300?!). No wonder I turned into frozen meat. But the situation was really bad in PVP. The wizard cast not 1 but 3 blizzards few seconds apart and teleported away. Unless I have a way to throw something or throw myself over, it's frozen meat all over again.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 12, 2013)

Kumanri said:


> Ah, I see. My monk isn't too fantastic for both (MS 24% AS 1.50) and coupled with below average AR (300?!). No wonder I turned into frozen meat. But the situation was really bad in PVP. The wizard cast not 1 but 3 blizzards few seconds apart and teleported away. Unless I have a way to throw something or throw myself over, it's frozen meat all over again.



Monk NEEDS high AS, at least 1.8.

If you get frozen use Serenity, it breaks the freeze (in PvE anyway...).


----------



## Rios (Feb 12, 2013)

That feeling when your 3rd IK armor drops.......and it is with arcane resistance

Just how the hell do you get the useful affixes on your legendaries? I'll never know.


----------



## Rios (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok I take my words back, almost full max IK boots


Doesnt seem to be very expensive though, 15 mil at best :/


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 12, 2013)

Rios said:


> That feeling when your 3rd IK armor drops.......and it is with arcane resistance
> 
> Just how the hell do you get the useful affixes on your legendaries? I'll never know.





Rios said:


> Ok I take my words back, almost full max IK boots
> 
> 
> Doesnt seem to be very expensive though, 15 mil at best :/


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey guys the new version is out. Let me duel you


----------



## Zaru (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah uh, no thanks


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 13, 2013)

I know it's suicide to take you on but I want to test it out.

EDIT:
Played a public game and that was bloody fun. I was doing very good, in fact I was surprised that I was one of the better players there.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 13, 2013)

^ Which MP level did you play on?


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

So where do you go for a new gloves recipe? It seems the most useful one, since rare gloves alongside with amulets, rings and weapons are the best rares.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 13, 2013)

JH24 said:


> ^ Which MP level did you play on?



MP0

Just started Act1 The Fallen Star.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 13, 2013)

Just had a round with Rios...


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

Throwing spiders around, then disappearing seems like a good tactic against melee classes.


----------



## JH24 (Feb 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> So where do you go for a new gloves recipe? It seems the most useful one, since rare gloves alongside with amulets, rings and weapons are the best rares.




You can buy the Archon Gloves recipe on AH (current price around 650000 gold) I like how you can buy a recipe aimed at your preferred choice. (Dexterity, Intelligence, etc)


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice! I didnt even check that.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> Throwing spiders around, then disappearing seems like a good tactic against melee classes.



So far you can hex them into oblivion, or so I've read.


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

Really? I thought characters are like bosses and cant be hexed. Wow thats lame.


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

Just defeated a 120k+ HP barb specifically made for duelling thanks to hex. Hilarious


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Crafted 50 strength amulets, all complete crap. Well, finding an upgrade is gonna be harder than I thought.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> Just defeated a 120k+ HP barb specifically made for duelling thanks to hex. Hilarious



Told ya so. But hey, they never said it'd be balanced. That was clear from the start.


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

I honestly dont mind. Barbs have been OP for so long trashing them feels like a sweet revenge.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 13, 2013)

Found my first plan. Shame it's an Int. 

I also found my first IK gloves.

EDIT:
Just found a Dex shoulders.


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

No plans yet. Some guy in the party found a marquise emerald design. Dem luck, it'll probably sell for billions.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 13, 2013)

My first ever craft:


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> No plans yet. Some guy in the party found a marquise emerald design. Dem luck, it'll probably sell for billions.



I found a marquise amethyst plan, sells for 2m lol. But then again Emeralds are always expensive and hardly any one uses amethyst.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 13, 2013)

Found the Dex Bracer Plan.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 13, 2013)

Found a marquise ruby plan but the AH was down, how much would those sell for?


----------



## Rios (Feb 14, 2013)

Wasted about 2 millions on crafting gloves. Only one of them had both crit chance and crit damage. Waste of fucking time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nvK8fua6O64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 14, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Found a marquise ruby plan but the AH was down, how much would those sell for?



2m plus 12 hours ago was it?

Marquise Emerald was roughly 8.4m on the US server.


----------



## Rios (Feb 14, 2013)

>design for marquise emerald costs 2.6 mil
>one radiant star emerald costs 40 mil

what the fuggity fuck


----------



## JH24 (Feb 14, 2013)

Tried crafting a few Dexterity Gauntlets/Amulets, no luck though. Stats were certainly not bad, but not the ones I'm really looking for. Still looks like a nice side-activity besides farming. I could try to craft one or two after each session/day.


Public Games are a lot of fun now. It feels definitely more interesting and challenging. Even at MP1 Elites are more dangerous as you need to take away much more of their health. I barely saw someone resurrected  at MP0, but now it happens a lot more often. Reminds me of the early days with Inferno in Public Games.


I'm not really interested in the Marquise gems so far though. Seems like too much of an effort and investment for a small payoff. Except perhaps for the Ruby Gems, their bonuses actually do look good IMO.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 14, 2013)

We're probably at a gear level where those items will not be of any use either way.


----------



## Rios (Feb 14, 2013)

I am making a marquise emerald right now. Seems to be a reasonable increase in damage.

As for the higher MP public games........its just me carrying a bunch of low level badly geared guys


----------



## Zaru (Feb 14, 2013)

My main build (Archon Wizard for farming) doesn't even work in multiplayer since I need ALL THE KILLS


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2013)

I switched to Blizzard build

dat 510% dmg


----------



## Rios (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow the marquise emerald increased my damage by more than 3.5k for the price of only 86 millions. Money well spent I'd say.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2013)

only 

also, WDs raped me in PvP


I killed some DHs and non-tanky barbs though


----------



## Rios (Feb 14, 2013)

You have no idea how much gold I have to spend for upgrades. Plus this one has 0 drawbacks.

Dont ever go to a duel if an WD is in the game


----------



## Rios (Feb 15, 2013)

First successful craft!


Perfect for lower MPs where life is not an issue.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2013)

What would you need that for? Your pickup radius is big enough and it doesn't increase your damage


----------



## Rios (Feb 15, 2013)

Its not. When I am blitzing through MP2-3 with acid cloud I leave many gold piles behind. I need a pickup radius as big as the screen to manage to get everything.

On higher MPs when I am in your face with bears I dont need it though.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2013)

Unless I randomly get rich, my wizard will never get the gear to reach that high  Considering I don't play that much, of course


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2013)

don't play much myself these days


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 15, 2013)

Me neither, lost interest in d3 couple of months ago :/
Hows the new patch guys, any fun ?
Zaru, maybe i can lend you some of my wiz gear for you to  farm XD


----------



## Rios (Feb 15, 2013)

I am finally able to farm MP6 killing elites in less than 10 seconds. Good stuff.


----------



## Rios (Feb 15, 2013)

omg strong party at last!


level 100 dies


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 15, 2013)

Whirlwinding is hard business.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2013)

You can be plevel 100 by grinding mp1 for a month. What did you expect, Rios


----------



## Rios (Feb 15, 2013)

I didnt expect a barbarian with >40k life who dies from sentries D:


----------



## JH24 (Feb 16, 2013)

I just checked the game and noticed that eight of my items I had for sale in AH are missing. For a moment I thought I was imagening things until I saw more people have lost their stuff on AH. 

I hope Blizzard can solve this again, some items were already bid on.


EDIT: They're working on it now.


----------



## Rios (Feb 16, 2013)

Best thing in the morning - a broken AH. Seems to be the norm nowadays


----------



## JH24 (Feb 16, 2013)

^

It seems it is.

Just checked AH, they've fixed it. Everything is working again.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 16, 2013)

It's saturday. Most euro people who still play Diablo 3 probably don't even get up until that time.


----------



## Rios (Feb 16, 2013)

Its seemingly impossible to craft good gloves. Too many variables, having crit chance or crit damage is already hard enough, having both of them is next to impossible. And then they have to be perfect or near perfect for the gloves to be considered usable......


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 16, 2013)

First weekend since PVP was launched. I popped into several public games and the class distribution is simply astounding.

Rough sample of players joining/leaving in 1 public game
Last week: 2 DH 4 barbarians 1 wd 5 wizards 1 monk
Today: 6 DH 0 barbarian 5 wd 2 wizards 0 monk

There was even an instance of a paragon 3x wd murdering the other 2 players in the scorched temple while I was the only DH running through the dungeons. Teamwork is sorely lacking these days. 

There was another amazing game which I never had for a long time. 4 DH clearing through Act 2. The momentum is awesome and thrilling. (Plus my gear is sucky, hence all the more thrilling...)


----------



## Zaru (Feb 16, 2013)

Can't even imagine the speed of 4 demonhunters vaulting all over the place


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 16, 2013)

it was quite a sight actually. The higher paragon DH had grenades and sentry. The 2 others were the more standard trails of cinder, spray of teeth, doom look. I was the more flashy one with bola acid rune, multishot and spiked traps. When elites approached us, we were running in all directions. 

It is rather refreshing, i.e. fast paced hit and run style. I pity the higher level DH though. He/she had to drag 3 DH with less than paragon 10 around in the deserts with flies buzzing and lacuni dropping firebombs at us.


----------



## Rios (Feb 16, 2013)

If you want teamwork join high MP Ghom runs. Since there is a good chance for a new recipe drop from him + the keeps are quite stacked.


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 16, 2013)

For higher MP, i will need to do it with my more reliable buddies and switch back to Zuni set. We got sick of hellfire ring farming few months back and have settled down for mp1.  let's see how.


----------



## Rios (Feb 17, 2013)

First trifecta amulet!


At least it is applicable for every class so it has to sell.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 17, 2013)

Found a Plan from a white monster on MP1 with 2NV stacks.

Didn't think that was probable.


----------



## Rios (Feb 18, 2013)

Plans are so plentiful only amulets would sell for around 100k. I still do MP6 Ghom runs for that extra gold though.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2013)

Switched my Wizard gear to my Witch Doctor to rush him through Inferno... bitch be tripping at up to 280k dps. Fucking buffs.


----------



## Rios (Feb 18, 2013)

I cant believe I snatched this for 100 mil holy shit


My damage is 250k now, 3555 intelligence


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 18, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

